#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Superposição

## GilvanEnriconi

http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/9219/cxareiaiu1.jpg
Vejam só: Todos os grão de areia da caixa 1 e da caixa 2 estão dentro da caixa 4. Cada grãozinho de areia ocupa um único lugar no espaço. 

Perguntas: 
As areias estão se interferindo?
A palavra interferência tem sentido?

ANALOGIA
http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/9425/antenasml4.jpg


*COMENTÁRIOS*

Assim como a areia o sinal das antenas 1 e antena 2 podem ser separados.
Mesmo que as antenas um e dois irradiem a mesma freqüência. Os sinais das antenas um e dois estão separados no tempo e no espaço.
Existem técnicas de fazer este tratamento no sinal.
Continuo afirmando para vocês: Poluição de RF não existe, existe superposição de ondas. Com o tempo vou demonstrar.

----------


## Pedro0278

Rapaz, eu Pedro Martins vou me dedicar a responder seus enigmas, esses que vc poe aqui no forum sem pé nem cabeça. Pra cada um que eu responder vc me paga R$ 1,00 e garanto que ficarei rico.

Voce disse que um grao colocado na caixa nao interfere no outro nao é?

Vamos lá, a caixa é uma cidade, um grao de areia é uma antena irradiando sinal se voce tiver 10.000 graos e encher uma pequena caixa de fosforos, o grao de cima tera contato com os que estão embaixo?

Responda:

Se voce disser que sim entao vc nao esta considerando a camada do meio que impede o contato
Se voce disser que nao entao vc esta comprovando que tudo que vc falou é bobagem

Escolha.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

InterferÃªncia - WikipÃ©dia, a enciclopÃ©dia livre

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Meu Rapaz
Quando eu estiver errado, uma só pessoa chegará para demonstrar meu erro.
Gostei da tua dedicação e da áposta. Vamos melhora-la.
PROPOSTA
Tu vens fazer um curso de instalação de antenas no meu laboratório.
Se tu estiveres certo e eu errado, tu não paga nada e eu ainda te pago todas as tuas despesas, e te levo jantar no melhor restaurante de Porto Alegre.
Se eu estiver certo, tu pagas o curso.
VANTAGENS
Na primeira hipótese, tu poderias te candidatar á um Premio Nóbel.
Na segunda hipótese, tu adquirias o conhecimento que te faz tanta falta.
LUCRO
Nós dois ficaríamos amigos. Não pensa que um velho não pode ser amigo de um guri.

Um abraço.
GilvanEnriconi :Shakehands:

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

> Meu Rapaz
> Quando eu estiver errado, uma só pessoa chegará para demonstrar meu erro.
> Gostei da tua dedicação e da áposta. Vamos melhora-la.
> PROPOSTA
> Tu vens fazer um curso de instalação de antenas no meu laboratório.
> Se tu estiveres certo e eu errado, tu não paga nada e eu ainda te pago todas as tuas despesas, e te levo jantar no melhor restaurante de Porto Alegre.
> Se eu estiver certo, tu pagas o curso.
> VANTAGENS
> Na primeira hipótese, tu poderias te candidatar á um Premio Nóbel.
> ...


venho vendo teus post à tempos me interessei por teus assuntos depois que tive muitos problemas com sinal fraco numa antena omni (pensei que era interferencia por causa do concorrente com amplificador) depois de analizar alguns clientes, aumentar a altura de algumas antenas e refazer alguns conectores, comecei a ter otimos sinais, acho que tens razao mas estou longe pacas e nao posso fazer o seu curso, mas me diga quanto custa?

----------


## Pedro0278

> Meu Rapaz
> Quando eu estiver errado, uma só pessoa chegará para demonstrar meu erro.
> Gostei da tua dedicação e da áposta. Vamos melhora-la.
> PROPOSTA
> Tu vens fazer um curso de instalação de antenas no meu laboratório.


Ta certo, vou fazer o curso, vai eu e o Sérgio... ele tambem é vidrado nessas suas questoes. Ele fica imaginando como é que você consegue ser tao engenhoso. Logo o curso vai ser de valia pra nós.

----------


## sergio

> Ta certo, vou fazer o curso, vai eu e o Sérgio... ele tambem é vidrado nessas suas questoes. Ele fica imaginando como é que você consegue ser tao engenhoso. Logo o curso vai ser de valia pra nós.



Opa... vou sim. Mas o treinamento tem que ocorrer... Um colega nosso, aqui mesmo do forum, fez inscrição, comprou passagens (pertinho... aqui de Minas para POA) e faltando 2 dias para o treinamento cancelaram o mesmo. Não conseguiu falar com ninguém na empresa... não teve muito esclarecimento. Enfim, só prejuízo. Até pensou que tratava-se de curso fantasma.

Antes de mais nada gostaria que enviasse (via MP) o programa do mesmo, assim como currículo dos instrutores.

----------


## JHONNE

Olá,

Não tem nenhuma forma de fazer esse curso à distância não? vídeoconferência talvez?

Cursei eletrônica e não subestimo seu conhecimento, concordo plenamente quando diz que "não existe interferência e sim sobreposição de ondas", mas não tenho disposição de tempo pra viajar porque sou funcionário público. Pagaria o preço justo pelo curso, mas tenho esse problema de distância e falta de tempo

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/9219/cxareiaiu1.jpg

Na caixa 4, nenhum grão de areia mudou de cor. Os que eram brancos, continuaram brancos. Os que eram pretos, continuaram pretos. Conclusão: Não há superposição em sistemas corpusculares, apenas em ondas existe superposição.
No entanto lanço um desafio, Quem percebe onde existe o fenômeno interferência na caixa 4 ?
Vou esperar a resposta contando até dez.
Acabou o tempo. Vou responder.
 Na cor.
 Viram interferência não existe, é um conceito subjetivo.

Gilvan Enrivoni
[email protected]
 :Shakehands:

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

http://www.harepix.com/images/328307909.jpg


Lanço um outro desafio, Quem percebe onde existe outro tipo de interferência?

Desta vez, vou esperar a resposta contando até vinte.
Acabou o tempo. Vou responder.

A caixa 1 está com uma ordem chamada PRETA
A caixa 2 está com uma ordem chamada BRANCA
A caixa 4 está com uma ordem chamada CINZA
A caixa 3 está em DESORDEM. Sofreu interferência.
Qua...qua...qua... Coisinha subjetiva, só existe na nossa cabeça.

----------


## Pedro0278

Huahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahua
Huahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahua
Huahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahua
Huahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahua
Huahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahua
Huahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahua
Huahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahua
Huahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahua
Huahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahua

----------


## Xororo

Eu não to lendo isso...

----------


## 1929

> Huahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahua
> Huahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahua
> Huahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahua
> Huahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahua
> Huahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahua
> Huahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahua
> Huahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahua
> Huahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahua
> Huahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahua


UHAU! Deu interferência na cabeça do Pedro.

----------


## Pedro0278

> UHAU! Deu interferência na cabeça do Pedro.


O GilvanEnriconi vai resolver isso pra mim...

----------


## Magal

Pedro, pode me colocar nessa lista!!!

Obs: "Homem enigma", leia isto:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superposition_principle
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wave





> Ta certo, vou fazer o curso, vai eu e o Sérgio... ele tambem é vidrado nessas suas questoes. Ele fica imaginando como é que você consegue ser tao engenhoso. Logo o curso vai ser de valia pra nós.

----------


## Xororo

> Pedro, pode me colocar nessa lista!!!
> 
> Obs: "Homem enigma", leia isto:Superposition principle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Wave - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Magal, se eu entendi bem, interferência é um conceito baseado na superposição do sinal, e pode ser tanto construtiva quanto destrutiva dependendo do comprimento de onda (ou amplitude?). Ou seja, interferência existe sim.

----------


## jodrix

Olha pessoal, entendo pouco da parte teorica de ondas, mas vou deixar aqui minha parte prática,ou seja meu dia a dia, esses dias tava com problema num painel, fiz de tudo, quando usava o frequence usage do mk escolhia o canal menos poluido e largava ping nos clientes e nada ... fui ficando puto ... aqui a coisa ta ficando feia.... a um anos atras escaneava as redes tinha so a minha e do concorrente, hoje tenho algumas dezenas de concorrentes, nem vou comentar pois vcs sabem do que estou falando, bem mas focando novamente, decidi colocar em cima do canal mais poluido que tinha e pimba começou a pingar mas percebi que pingava 5 pings bons e 1 perdia pacote, em outras ocasioes realmente tinha que achar uma brecha num canal menos poluido pra funfar, agora ... esse camarada ta me deixando grilado, alguem sabe os custos??? achei a proposta ao pedro interessante e das duas 2 uma, ou ele é maluco ou sabe muito bem do que tá falando. Vou acompanhar.

----------


## 1929

> Olha pessoal, entendo pouco da parte teorica de ondas, mas vou deixar aqui minha parte prática,ou seja meu dia a dia, esses dias tava com problema num painel, fiz de tudo, quando usava o frequence usage do mk escolhia o canal menos poluido e largava ping nos clientes e nada ... fui ficando puto ... aqui a coisa ta ficando feia.... a um anos atras escaneava as redes tinha so a minha e do concorrente, hoje tenho algumas dezenas de concorrentes, nem vou comentar pois vcs sabem do que estou falando, bem mas focando novamente, decidi colocar em cima do canal mais poluido que tinha e pimba começou a pingar mas percebi que pingava 5 pings bons e 1 perdia pacote, em outras ocasioes realmente tinha que achar uma brecha num canal menos poluido pra funfar, agora ... esse camarada ta me deixando grilado, alguem sabe os custos??? achei a proposta ao pedro interessante e das duas 2 uma, ou ele é maluco ou sabe muito bem do que tá falando. Vou acompanhar.


Olá Jodrix, 

O custo está no site dele. R$ 360,00 ou 380,00 não me lembro agora exato.
Mas nós podíamos fazer o seguinte: vamos nós dois lá, e o resto do pessoal faz uma vaquinha para nós ir. heheheh!!!! Depois a gente passa prá eles.
Brincadeiras a parte, eu estou contigo. Não acho possível que o Gilvan esteja brincando ou seja maluco. Afinal ele tem formação na área e tem fabricação de produtos. 
Só que se ele descobriu algo novo, que ainda não foi publicado por ninguém , está querendo proteger. Mas isso é só temporário, pois logo este conhecimento se espalha.
Eu sinceramente não consigo imaginar por onde ele começa para eliminar a interferência, a não ser aquilo que nós já sabemos, mas quando o sujeito está numa situação como a tua, até reza braba vem na mente do necessitado. O cara diz que pode ter 1000 rádios e não entra interferências. NO mínimo curioso.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Xororó, Jadrix , 1929 , Sérgio e Pedro. Voces são meus preferidos. Quando voces escrevem, revelam que não tem conhecimento de telecom mas revelam tambem serem muito inteligentes. Espero voces aqui. Gosto de bater em cinco de cada vez, e olha que eu já tenho 61 anos, quase 62. Vai ser divertido ver voces dizerem: Tu tá certo, eu estava errado. No entanto, no fim, todos sairemos ganhando.
Um abraço.

PS.
Tragam bastante dinheiro para gastarmos de noite tomando vinho e dançando chula.

----------


## 1929

> Xororó, Jadrix , 1929 , Sérgio e Pedro. Voces são meus preferidos. Quando voces escrevem, revelam que não tem conhecimento de telecom mas revelam tambem serem muito inteligentes. Espero voces aqui. Gosto de bater em cinco de cada vez, e olha que eu já tenho 61 anos, quase 62. Vai ser divertido ver voces dizerem: Tu tá certo, eu estava errado. No entanto, no fim, todos sairemos ganhando.
> Um abraço.
> 
> PS.
> Tragam bastante dinheiro para gastarmos de noite tomando vinho e dançando chula.


Então vamos lá para o Hannover da Cristovão Colombo. Comida alemã de primeira. Duvido alguém conseguir provar de tudo que oferecem. Faz tempo que não vou lá.

Mas quanto a questão do conhecimento, realmente, eu tenho o que aprendi do meu tempo de radioamador classe B e agora um pouco mais em frequencia mais alta com o forum.
Sou aberto a qualquer novidade. Tanto é que tenho fama em casa de ser o primeiro a experimentar e acabar dando com os burros n'água.

Mas tu não me disse se neste conhecimento eu vou precisar depois de algum equipamento para fazer as aferições.

----------


## Xororo

> Xororó, Jadrix , 1929 , Sérgio e Pedro. Voces são meus preferidos. Quando voces escrevem, revelam que não tem conhecimento de telecom mas revelam tambem serem muito inteligentes. Espero voces aqui. Gosto de bater em cinco de cada vez, e olha que eu já tenho 61 anos, quase 62. Vai ser divertido ver voces dizerem: Tu tá certo, eu estava errado. No entanto, no fim, todos sairemos ganhando.
> Um abraço.
> 
> PS.
> Tragam bastante dinheiro para gastarmos de noite tomando vinho e dançando chula.


Se eu não fosse estudante de ensino médio cursando o 3º ano e me preparando pra um vestibular eu poderia até tentar ir, se você resolver fazer um curso desses em BH vou estar lá com certeza.
Muita coisa que você fala parece absurdo, e vou continuar desacreditando enquanto não ver de perto e com provas. Mas acredito também que pra cobrar 400 reais pela palestra você deve ter realmente algo a revelar.

Meu conhecimento é relativamente pequeno, tudo que sei foi aprendido com força de vontade e interesse no provedor que trabalhei e com as pessoas desse fórum que vem me ajudando desde que cria meu login aqui, na verdade não tenho nem conhecimento pra contestar o que você diz, mas comento o suposto absurdo que eu imagino no que você posta, tudo é claro baseado no pouco que eu sei.

Se a galera animar a pagar esses 380 do curso MAIS a passagem e o vinho pro RS, eu animo fácil... hehhehe!!!

----------


## Magal

Correto.




> Magal, se eu entendi bem, interferência é um conceito baseado na superposição do sinal, e pode ser tanto construtiva quanto destrutiva dependendo do comprimento de onda (ou amplitude?). Ou seja, interferência existe sim.

----------


## jodrix

É mestre 1929, to pensando seriamente em ir sim, mas tenho a mesma duvida sua *"
Se eu vou precisar depois de algum equipamento para fazer as aferições."*  andei estudando e econtrei algum assunto relacionado a cavidades ressonantes, que me parece ser a "chave desse enigma" em conjunto com o tamanho do cabo e antena, ou seja o *"acoplamento"* como já disse tenho pouco conhecimento teorico sobre RF... agora um detalhe é que se for estudar cavidades resonantes, vamos precisar de no minimo um mes de curso, pois me pareceu um pouco complexo... 

Em anexo o material....
Abraços

----------


## allstrit

ta rendendo.... lendo toda essa "farofa" me lembre q um engenheiro em telecom da powerwave me respondeu a seguinte pergunta. tenho dois radios um do lado do outro causa interferencia? R.coloca um metro de distancia do outro e muda a frequencia.
pelo q eu entedi causa inteferencia sim... a não ser q mude a frequencia de um e (ou) mude a posição.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Olá
Para regular uma antena, quanto mais instrumentos tu tiveres, mais fácil é regular. Um bom osciloscópio, um bom medidor de campo, um bom power miter, um bom analizador de espectro, e outros...
Porem, existe uma ferramenta mais poderosa, que é o conhecimento. Se voce tem os conceitos na cabeça, basta um laptop. E dos bem baratinhos.
Gilvan

----------


## 1929

> Olá
> Para regular uma antena, quanto mais instrumentos tu tiveres, mais fácil é regular. Um bom osciloscópio, um bom medidor de campo, um bom power miter, um bom analizador de espectro, e outros...
> Porem, existe uma ferramenta mais poderosa, que é o conhecimento. Se voce tem os conceitos na cabeça, basta um laptop. E dos bem baratinhos.
> Gilvan



Retiro a cobrança que fiz no outro tópico, sobre a resposta ao equipamento. Não tinha visto a resposta aqui.
Então só para clarear bem. Eu só vou precisar do notebook e o conhecimento? nada de equipamentos caros para fazer a instalação?

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

> Retiro a cobrança que fiz no outro tópico, sobre a resposta ao equipamento. Não tinha visto a resposta aqui.
> Então só para clarear bem. Eu só vou precisar do notebook e o conhecimento? nada de equipamentos caros para fazer a instalação?


 
Gostei que me chamastes de guri. Me faz bem para o espírito, últimamente tenho me sentindo muito sex por causa dos malditos dos 62 que estão chegando, como passa ligeiro. Mas respondendo tua pergunta, depois para regular o acoplamento e para tirar a interferencia, vais precisar só do lapTop.
Um abraço.
Gilvan :Shakehands:

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

ARTIFÍCIO
 Um filme de ficção científica que eu considero genial é Matrix. Nele o diretor explora o conflito entre o homem e a máquina após a conquista de memórias sem limite nas máquinas que evoluíram após o advento da inteligência artificial. Os seres humanos passaram a receber programas de realidade virtual, enquanto seus corpos reais permaneciam mergulhados em lugares escondidos. Essa realidade virtual, que é um programa de computador ao qual todos são conectados, chama-se Matrix e simula a humanidade.
 Na verde, o filme explora o conflito real e moderno entre a realidade x ilusão, ou nas minhas palavras, o conflito entre modelos artificiais e fenômenos físicos.
No filme, as máquinas dispunham de tanta memória que conseguiam reproduzir aquilo que alguém tivesse vontade de ver. Por exemplo: Alguém comer uma bolacha e achar que está comendo um filé. Tudo não passava de memória e processador, o resto era só programa ou matrix.
 Mas porque o diretor do filme fez tal abordagem? Seria para explorar uma utopia que a ficção científica permite? Acho que não. Acho que foi uma crítica ao comportamento do homem atual que facilmente está confundindo os modelos com realidade. Explico
 Olhem a matemática. Ela não existe, ela é um modelo, um artifício de raciocínio, um construto hipotético.
 As cores da nossa natureza, elas não existem. As cores são ondas com freqüências que nos causam uma sensação no cérebro, a esta sensação nós seres humanos batizamos de cor. Mas é uma sensação.
 O tempo que nossos relógios mede, ele não existe. Nós achamos que existe porque morremos.
 O som que através da música nos embala a alma, não existe. Som é coisa de orelha e ouvido.
 Alguns modelos artificiais interpretam tão bem a realidade que nós os adotamos como real e depois de algum tempo, achamos que os modelos existem.
 Em telecomunicação também é assim Querem ver?
 Uma onde de radio freqüência que se propaga com polarização vertical se propaga como uma senoide? Claro que não. Numa onda existe corrente elétrica? Voltagem? Impedância? Claro que não.
 Duas ondas podem se interferir? Claro que não.
 O que é uma onda de radio freqüência? Onda de rádio freqüência é só e somente só ENERGIA que se comporta como modelos que não existem. Que nem Matrix.
 Vou contar uma historinha.
 Certa vez fui a Miami visitar uma neta que mora lá. Quando desembarquei e passei pela duana americana, dois agentes do governo americano me interpelaram assim.
 -O Sr. Foi escolhido aleatoriamente para uma estatística de vistoria, por favor, nos acompanhe. 
 Fui levado para uma sala onde vistoriaram meticulosamente a minha bagagem. Depois, empunhando o cartão de entrada no país que eu havia preenchido, um dos agentes olhou para mim e disse:
 -O Sr pode provar que é engenheiro?
 A princípio fiquei confuso, mas tirei do bolso a minha carteira funcional do CREA e entreguei para ele. Ele olhou e me disse: -Está bem. A vistoria havia terminado.
 Não sei porque resolvi implicar um pouquinho e perguntei para o agente.
- Qual a sua formação escolar? 
- Sou engenheiro também. Respondeu ele.
Não resisti á maldade e perguntei para êle: 
- Se o limite da secante de uma função tende para zero, a derivada neste ponto pode ser zero também? 
- O agente parou, me olhou com cara torta e me alcançando o passaporte que estava na mão me disse:
- O Sr. Pode passar.
- Pedi desculpa, agradeci e sai. Mas dentro de mim eu estava rindo.
Ele me pedira uma carteirinha que era um modelo que poderia ser até falsa. Eu usara um artifício. Nada fora provado. 
Acho que ele me deixou entrar no país, porque sou muito bonito. Sou parecido com o Neo. 
Fim da história.
Os incrédulos que me perdoem mas artifício é artifício, tem muitas utilidades.
Gilvan

----------


## Xororo

Gilvan,

É interessante analisar o que você citou. Esse filme Matrix pode ser interpretado em várias áreas, até na psicologia. E realmente nada disso existe. São conceitos inventados pelo homem pra facilitar a classificação das coisas, melhorar as condições de sobrevivência. Pense bem, você seria engenheiro se não tivesse aprendido matemática na escola? Você teria perguntado pro segurança um negócio complicado de função se não tivesse aprendido tal teoria na escola?
É graças a todas essas coisas que a tecnologia se desenvolve. As ciências exatas têm uma presença nisso, principalmente a física e a matemática, que são conceitos inventados pra contar carneiros no pasto a não sei quantos mil anos atrás. Agora olhe o que temos construído hoje graças a tanta teoria criada. As cores são reflexões da luz que o cérebro distingue. O homem só deu nome pra cada cor pra facilitar a classificação. O que seria de pintores sem isso?

Agora sobre as ondas. Como já falei não entendo nada disso. Mas olhe só, citaram em outro tópico que potência muito alta prejudica a saúde. Então esse sinal existe. A gente só não vê. A teoria de onda imagino que tenha sido criada pra facilitar as instalações, a questão da polarização e tudo mais. Esses "modelos" são usados de base nas instalações e cálculos e se não fossem esses conceitos não existiria telefonia móvel nem provedor de internet por aí.

Só umas opiniões minhas.
Abraços!

----------


## GrayFox

Meu Deus! Mandem esse cara para o Big Brother!

----------


## Magal

O certo é você ter todos estes equipamentos e o conhecimento.




> Olá
> Para regular uma antena, quanto mais instrumentos tu tiveres, mais fácil é regular. Um bom osciloscópio, um bom medidor de campo, um bom power miter, um bom analizador de espectro, e outros...
> Porem, existe uma ferramenta mais poderosa, que é o conhecimento. Se voce tem os conceitos na cabeça, basta um laptop. E dos bem baratinhos.
> Gilvan

----------


## JHONNE

Bom,

Vou perguntar dnovo:

Esse curso é apenas presencial e em porto alegre?

to interessado, mas não dá pra viajar agora.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Até que enfim Sábado!

Sábado dia 31 de janeiro, se reunirão na sala de ensaios de antenas vinte participantes que discutirão as técnicas de evitar interferência, acertar o acoplamento entre a antena e o rádio e principalmente, aprimorar uma visão do que chamamos de rede wireless.
A rede wireless foi um acontecimento que atropelou a todos nós que vínhamos no trenzinho seguro das comunicações analógicas ponto a ponto.
Muitos participantes deste fórum estarão aqui enaltecendo o acontecimento com sua participação e conhecimentos, antecipadamente eu agradeço.Será um dia intenso de afirmações e demonstrações, haveremos de juntos fazer grandes conquistas, entre elas eu enxergo como principais as enumeradas abaixo.

1. Uniformização da terminologia dos fenômenos. Importantíssimo para futuras trocas de informação.
2. Habilidade na escolha correta de cabos, antenas e rádios a serem usados em um enlace de RF.
3. Opinião científica abalizada sobre qualidade e preço de produtos que precisam ser comprados para atender as necessidades do provedor.
4. Nos engajaremos, num clube antigo de apaixonados por telecomunicação, que já legaram para nós tantas experiências importantes. 
5. Criaremos estratégias de resgate dos conhecimentos que nos faltarem, como o aliciamento de universidades públicas ou privadas, Sebrae, Labre e outros. Tudo isso em nome do desenvolvimento coletivo. 
6. Brindaremos juntos a nossa nova confraria.

Att.
GilvanEnriconi

----------


## jodrix

Amigos, foi realmente fantastico, gostaria de aqui me retratar ao Eng. Gilvan Enriconi, pois quando ele entrou no forum com suas teorias e afirmações, fui um dos primeiros a atirar pedras, peço a ele *perdao e desculpas pela minha estupidez e ignorancia ....*

Aqueles que tinham pensado em ir e não o fizeram, perderao a oportunidade e ver e conferir tudo aquilo que o Eng. Gilvan tem afirmado neste forum. De todos os investimentos que fiz na vida, com certeza foi disparado o melhor, além de conhecer uma pessoa que agora tem minha* admiração e apreço*, vale cada centavo....

Destaco aqui os principais tópicos abordados:

* Definição de Cavidade Ressonante;
* Porpagação de Ondas;
* Conceitos de Basicos;
* Fonte e caixa Verde;
* Reatancia e Capacitancia Antena;
* Eficiencia de uma antena;
* Interferencia e Poluição;
* Técnicas para aumentar o sinal irradiado
* Técnica para tirar uma interferencia *(fantastico e existe mesmo)*
* Lencol Eletromagnético.

Na parte prática:
* Laboratório com analizador de espectro e cavidades ressonantes.

Uma das partes mais interesante do curso foi quando na parte prática, foi ligado um radio *no canal 10,* e através de um analizador de espectro ligado a um projetor, pudemos observar o comportamento de uma onda, logo em seguida, foi ligado um segundo *radio no canal 11,* observando o analisador, pudemos ver visualmente as *ondas se sobrepondo*, causando o que é chamado de* interferencia*, então atraves de um procedimento chamado por ele de *"interferometro" (genial)*, foi reduzindo *a interferencia* até chegar praticamente a zero, então olhou pra nós e com um sorriso enigmático, falou* " cade a interferencia????, onde esta???"* e nós de boca aberta aplaudimos este Sr. que *apartir de agora merece nosso crédito e respeito*, que quer juntamente com nós se aprofundar cada vez mais nesse conceito de wireless.

Parabens *Eng. Gilvan Enriconi*, não tenho palavras para agradecer vossas palavras e conhecimento.

Contamos com vc nesse forum.

Jodrix.

----------


## sergio

> ....
> 
> 
> Uma das partes mais interesante do curso foi quando na parte prática, foi ligado um radio *no canal 10,* e através de um analizador de espectro ligado a um projetor, pudemos observar o comportamento de uma onda, logo em seguida, foi ligado um segundo *radio no canal 11,* observando o analisador, pudemos ver visualmente as *ondas se sobrepondo*, causando o que é chamado de* interferencia*, então atraves de um procedimento chamado por ele de *"interferometro" (genial)*, foi reduzindo *a interferencia* até chegar praticamente a zero, então olhou pra nós e com um sorriso enigmático, falou* " cade a interferencia????, onde esta???"* e nós de boca aberta aplaudimos este Sr. que *apartir de agora merece nosso crédito e respeito*, que quer juntamente com nós se aprofundar cada vez mais nesse conceito de wireless.
> 
> 
> ....


Certo,

mas o seu "concorrente", um grande sábio e conhecedor de toda sorte de configuração e preparação de equipamentos de telecomunicações que sempre compra daquele gigante do mercado de telecom chamado ML, configura o super mega hiper power AP-ra-tim-bum-Tabajaretor no memos canal que tu, lindamente, miraculosamente, com uso de um_ espectometro_ configurou no teu equipamento (_canal 10_)... e ai? O _interferometretor_ irá rejeitar porque sabidamente conhece somente os seus *stubados* equipamentos???

----------


## Pedro0278

Serjão... das duas coisas uma:

Ou esse cara é um poderoso feiticeiro e ja dominou um

Ou ele sabe o que ta fazendo e nao quer disponibilizar pra nós. (sujeito ruim)

----------


## GuilhermeCampos

> Certo,
> 
> mas o seu "concorrente", um grande sábio e conhecedor de toda sorte de configuração e preparação de equipamentos de telecomunicações que sempre compra daquele gigante do mercado de telecom chamado ML, configura o super mega hiper power AP-ra-tim-bum-Tabajaretor no memos canal que tu, lindamente, miraculosamente, com uso de um_ espectometro_ configurou no teu equipamento (_canal 10_)... e ai? O _interferometretor_ irá rejeitar porque sabidamente conhece somente os seus *stubados* equipamentos???


caro amigo...

acredito q vc he um puco mais sábio q o seu "concorrente" e ira trocar o canal do seu radio.

t+

----------


## 1929

> caro amigo...
> 
> acredito q vc he um puco mais sábio q o seu "concorrente" e ira trocar o canal do seu radio.
> 
> t+


Pera ai. Deixa eu colocar meus pensamentos em ordem.

o Jodrix disse que realmente funciona, eliminando a interferencia .
O Sérgio levantou a questão , se tiver no mesmo canal, é isso Sérgio?

Se é assim, Jodrix, se tiver no mesmo canal vai eliminar, ou terá que trocar de canal? Pois ísto é o que normalmente se faz. Só que na prática todos os canais estão lotados.
Relembrando aquele desenho inicial, do Enriconi, cheio de antenas apontando uma para outra, e aí é que veio a encrenca toda. Ele disse que eliminava. E foi contestado.
Então fica o esclarecimento. Realmente se consegue eliminar todas as sobreposições ou tem que trocar de canal?
Eu já expressei isso aqui antes. O Enriconi não viria a público de expor se não tivesse a solução. Pois toda o futuro da marca dele estaria em jogo. Só que ficou muito no ar como fazer isso. E daí gerou toda a polêmica. 
Elimina o problema em todas as situações?

----------


## sergio

> caro amigo...
> 
> acredito q vc he um puco mais sábio q o seu "concorrente" e ira trocar o canal do seu radio.
> 
> t+


Agora vou rasgar o verbo:

Eu sou o concorrente e quero é: literalmente ferrar com o dito cujo!!! Quero que a rede dele se fod#@#@!!! Quero ver o cara de lascando!! 

E ai???

----------


## Pedro0278

É... eu sou mais miseravel ainda, compro um amplificador de 3 Watts e coloco um radio no mesmo ssid dele, mesmo canal e aponto uma direcional pra a torre dele... como fica?

----------


## sergio

> É... eu sou mais miseravel ainda, compro um amplificador de 3 Watts e coloco um radio no mesmo ssid dele, mesmo canal e aponto uma direcional pra a torre dele... como fica?



e como eu sou seu parceiro em fazer lambanças... configuro do outro lado outra direcional conectando nesta que vc acabou de montar com um pequeno amplificador de 10W (somente de uso militar, mas como eu tenho um sujeito *muy* amigo, peço pra ele a encomenda) e configuro um FTP para trocarmos dados o dia todo, sem parar, sem limitação de banda alguma, o que o link aguentar... 

esse PtP que configuramos, literalmente *"corta"* o POP do sujeito.

O *interferometro* vai bombar... tudo funcionará linda e perfeitamente, pois interferência não existe...

----------


## Pedro0278

Agora ta formada a cena ideal pra o "Bruxo Wireless" resolver... vejamos qual vai ser a resposta dele ao ler isso.

----------


## sergio

> Agora ta formada a cena ideal pra o "Bruxo Wireless" resolver... vejamos qual vai ser a resposta dele ao ler isso.



folhinha verde.... :O

----------


## Magal

Pedro e Sérgio, o que o pessoal tem que entender é simples, existem grandes diferenças entre testes de laboratório/bancada e o chamado *teste de campo* que é feito nas condições normais, ou seja, sujeito a todo tipo de problemas inclusive os concorrentes. 

Na bancada é mole.

----------


## sergio

> Pedro e Sérgio, o que o pessoal tem que entender é simples, existem grandes diferenças entre testes de laboratório/bancada e o chamado *teste de campo* que é feito nas condições normais, ou seja, sujeito a todo tipo de problemas inclusive os concorrentes.
> 
> Na bancada é mole!!!


Isso Magal... 

agora se não bastasse o mago da frequência lançar esses posts enigmáticos, apareceram os alunos/discípulos, dizendo que todo mundo é "cortador de cabo" e eles são os escolhidos que fazem as coisas acontecer.

----------


## Magal

Sérgio, *o negócio é ir lá fazer o curso e já entrar na sala com uns 5 radinhos (desses com firmware de 400mw, ruído puro) ligar na tomada sentar na cadeira e falar: Professor pode começar o curso!.*





> Isso Magal... 
> 
> agora se não bastasse o mago da frequência lançar esses posts enigmáticos, apareceram os alunos/discípulos, dizendo que todo mundo é "cortador de cabo" e eles são os escolhidos que fazem as coisas acontecer.

----------


## sergio

> Sérgio, *o negócio é ir lá fazer o curso e já entrar na sala com uns 5 radinhos (desses com firmware de 400mw, ruído puro) ligar na tomada sentar na cadeira e falar: Professor pode começar o curso!.*


Sim... deixa as coisas ficarem sossegadas um pouco pro meu lado que farei este treinamento...

----------


## Magal

Me avisa que tb vou. abs

Obs: Acho que o Gilvan é um gênio do marketing!!!




> Sim... deixa as coisas ficarem sossegadas um pouco pro meu lado que farei este treinamento...

----------


## jodrix

Amigos Sergio, Magal e Pedro, tenho profunda admiração por vcs tambem, afinal quase tudo que sei (muito pouco comparado a vcs) e aprendi sobre wireless e mk foi com vcs nesse forum.

Amigo Sergio vc esta equivocado, ninguem é o escolhido, na verdade não existe o escolhido(matrix), não disse que *ninguem* daqui é cortador de cabo, disse que *EU* me senti realmente um cortador de cabo, pq realmente aqui nesse forum tem pouca infomação sobre *Propagação de ondas, reatancia, capacitancia, acoplamento* enfim uma serie de informações que não vou me aprofundar aqui pq é muito grande para discutirmos de forma generalizada, proponho pegarmos topicos isolados e especificos e estudarmos juntos, pois cada um destes topicos seriam para mais de um ano de curso, apenas o ENg.nos mostrou o vislumbre dessas forças invisiveis que atuam em nossas antenas.

Amigo magal, vc diz: Acho que o Gilvan é um gênio do marketing!!!, curiosamente na curso ele falou: se vcs me ligararem para saber de *preços de antenas não atendo ninguem*, agora se vcs ligarem com uma *duvida ou uma questao mal resolvida*, terei o maior prazer em atendelos.

Quanto ao interferometro (aqui esta a chave de toda polemica) vcs vao morrer de rir quando descobrirem o que é, vao dizer aquele *F.d.P* causou toda esta polemica por causa disto, deixo para o Eng. Gilvan explicar pra vcs, deem creditos a ele, tratem ele de forma mais seria, alias essa foi a *queixa* dele no curso, *que vcs sempre fizeram chacota* no forum quanto as suas afirmações, e mais ele quer nos ajudar aqui no forum mesmo, a unica exigencia e que sejamos humildes e estejamos dispostos a aprender, me confessou tb que sabe muito pouco de mk e que gostaria de aprender mais trocando experiencia conosco, afinal disse ele, tenho uma longa experiencia em telecoms e queria passar isso pro pessoal.

Portanto pessoal, tratem o Gilvan de forma seria (sem piadinhas) e acho que ele tem muito a nos ajudar .....

Abraços.

Jodrix.

Emfim pessoal

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

QUATRO FANTASMAS

 Rapaz, sábado foi o dia de assombração.
 Quem me conhece sabe, sou um cara invocado e de pavio curto, que para entrar numa peleia, preciso só de um quarto de motivo. Se, para ser completo precisa de 12, eu já resolvo o caso com três. Quem veio no curso viu.
 Esperei a turma de pernas abertas e mãos na cintura bem em cima da escadaria. 
Eles, muito espertos, chegaram de três em três.
 Os três mineiros, traziam na mão um pedaço de corda, acho que eram inconfidentes, me lembrei de Tiradentes, mas me segurei nos cascos
 Os três gaúchos, claro, vieram de facão nas costas. Homens de pouca prosa e cenho fechado, daqueles acostumados a dançar fandango e fazer bochincho em baile de fronteira. Quando se aproximaram, fizemos um minuto de silencio com olho no olho. O desafio estava feito.
 De Belém do Pará chegou o sujeito com jeito de mateiro. Cabra que não se perde nem na escuridão de tão acostumado a cruzar a selva. Na idéia dele, eu e onça eram café pequeno.
 Santa Catarina já se entreverou com a gauchada nos Farrapos. Acho que os três Barrigas Verde, vieram loucos para encontrar motivo para saldar pendengas. Quando passaram por mim, ouvi um murmurar. –Interferometro uma ova.
 Paulistas vocês sabem como eles são: Mais bonitos, mais ricos, mais sortudos e com o Brasil na barriga. Por isso, vinham se sentindo desafiados e no direito de escolherem as armas.
 Todos sentados e eu em pé. Todos pensando, agora eu quero ver. 
 Os desenhos rolaram na tela, frases eloqüentes, demonstração de teoremas, leis, definições, exemplos, animações de ondas, bla...bla...bla..
 Chegou o meio dia.
 Até ali estava empatado, eu falara e me apoiara provalecidamente em grandes nomes da ciência. Eles concordavam, mas não se davam por convencidos, queriam a prova. Haviam quatro fantasmas que ruminavam o cérebro deles, CAIXA VERDE, STUB, INTERFEROMETRO e LENÇOL.
 Aqui não somos muito de ter bom jeito, Botei todo mundo num carroção e enveredamos para o galpão comer um carreteiro de charque.
 De barriga cheia voltamos para a arena. Tinha chegado a hora da prova.
 O brilho da compreensão começou a iluminar os rostos sentados. Que coisa bonita ver a luz do conhecimento entrar na mente poderosa do homem e expulsar a incompreensão. Como um homem se transforma na frente da evidência arrasadora.
 Comecei a enxergar dentes. Comecei a ouvir risos, Comecei a sentir a simpatia que dominava. Não estávamos mais na arena, estávamos num laboratório onde todos, por natureza, amavam. De repente, Éramos todos amigos.
 Pensei em comemorar a minha vitória, mas não pude, as discussões e questões técnicas se faziam de alto nível, a turma era bem preparada e em muitas situações eu era o aluno.
 Acho que nós empatamos, ensinei e aprendi. Porem, uma coisa é certa, todos nós saímos, naquele sábado, um pouco mais sábios.
 Hah!! E todos concordaram no fim. Os quatro fantasmas eram todos Gasparzinho.

----------


## sergio

Ok, Jodrix e Sr. Gilvan... concordo que venho extrapolando ultimamente, mas da maneira que foi introduzido o assunto neste e em alguns outros posts não consegui me conter... hehehehe


O Sr. Gilvan, como qualquer outro usuário, é livre para expor seus pensamentos, teorias e ensinamentos da maneira que lhe convier.

Só peço que respeitem as normas do forum quanto a Anúncio de Serviços/Treinamento e atenham-se ao foco da discussão.

No mais, minhas desculpas se fui grosso ou rude, pois não era a intenção (quanto a ser irônico, infelizmente não me contenho).

Bom dia a todos.

----------


## Pedro0278

Gilvan, Porque nao posta entao no blog (voce pode ter seu blog pessoal na Underlinux) umas dicas e sugestoes e seu conhecimento pra que todos nos possamos compartilhar? Afinal de contas isso é um forum e é comunitário.

Se voce compartilhar seus segredos pederemos ser muito gratos a voce...

----------


## 1929

É por isso que te respeito também.




> No mais, minhas desculpas se fui grosso ou rude, pois não era a intenção (quanto a ser irônico, infelizmente não me contenho).
> 
> Bom dia a todos.



Aproveitando: este negócio de caixa verde não é parecido com aquela solução do companheiro que postos poucos dias atrás. Ele colocou o cartão da engenius dentro de uma caixa para isolar e depois colocou dentro de outra?

----------


## Magal

Caro JODRIX, nunca faltei com o respeito ao Gilvan, pelo contrário acho que ele pode contribuir com o Fórum.

Quando falo que ele deve ser um *gênio do marketing*, digo isso porque com seus *enigmas e polêmicas* ele conseguiu muito mais que um anúncio. 

Na paz...... Abraços

----------


## Xororo

Também sou da opinião do Gilvan postar no blog suas teorias. Estou realmente curioso. E Jodrix pode também nos falar o que aprendeu lá, afinal antes do treinamento ficou combinado de que quem fosse iria repassar o conhecimento pra galera... ehhehehe!!!

----------


## jodrix

Grande mestre 1929, "Caixa verde é um lugar no espaço vetorial onde a intensidade de sinal, a velocidade de processamento e a relação sinal/ruído definem um ponto bom para comunicação. São lugares teóricos onde você deve deixar funcionando um enlace entre duas antenas". 




> É por isso que te respeito também.
> 
> Aproveitando: este negócio de caixa verde não é parecido com aquela solução do companheiro que postos poucos dias atrás. Ele colocou o cartão da engenius dentro de uma caixa para isolar e depois colocou dentro de outra?

----------


## 1929

> Grande mestre 1929, "Caixa verde é um lugar no espaço vetorial onde a intensidade de sinal, a velocidade de processamento e a relação sinal/ruído definem um ponto bom para comunicação. São lugares teóricos onde você deve deixar funcionando um enlace entre duas antenas".


Caraca, eu já estava pegando um outro rumo.

Seria então o ponto de calibragem ideal. Mas este ponto é teórico ou na prática se consegue mesmo eliminar todas as "interferencias", mesmo aquelas geradas por outros rádios na mesma frequencia ou quando outra antena está apontada diretamente para a nossa.
Os fabricantes prometem melhor relação frente/costas, mas sabemos que na prática não é assim. Antenas que não deveriam receber praticamene nada de sinais vindos por trás, acabam recebendo.
E como numa instalação, a única coisa que podemos variar é o comprimento do cabo, fica então a curiosidade.

E você disse agora, "deixar funcionando um enlace entre duas antenas". Mas e se for um enlace multi-ponto?
É tanta pergunta que vou ter que ir no próximo para ver de perto mesmo. Como eu tinha te dito, pena que foi nesta época. Vou sair com todo o meu pessoal em 15 de fevereiro, então ficava contra-mão ir lá agora, voltar e depois ir de novo em férias.

----------


## jodrix

Perfeito mestre 1929, é isso mesmo "Seria então o ponto de calibragem ideal", *mas preste atencão*, as vezes numa instalaçao nos preucupamos com* sinal*, certo, agora olhe só, de que adianta ter *75 (-45 dBm)*  se tem um concorrente por exemplo *73 (-46 dBm)*  então achamos *"outra posição"* em que nosso sinal fica *61 (-53 dBm)* mas em compensação o do concorrente fica *41 (-65 dBm)* então praticamente a "interferencia ou Sobreposição " deixa de existir ou não afeta tanto quanto na 1 opção, veja só , *perdemos sinal, mas ganhamos qualidade (sinal/ruido)* essa é apenas umas técnicas para se* eliminar interferencia.* Veja, não gastamos com nada, naõ compramos cartoes carrissimos que prometem mundos e fundos, só colocamos a antena do cliente , mais pra cima, pra baixo, direita, esquerda... sacou....

*"*Os fabricantes prometem melhor relação frente/costas, mas sabemos que na prática não é assim. Antenas que não deveriam receber praticamene nada de sinais vindos por trás, acabam recebendo.
E como numa instalação, a única coisa que podemos variar é o comprimento do cabo, fica então a curiosidade." 

*Perfeito de novo*, esse é o grande problema, relação frente/costas, *"antenas de grades bahh .... qualquer frigideira é melhor" (Eng. Gilvan)* o ideal é usar parabolas fechadas e com um anel de 2 x comprimento da onda, por exemplo 2.4 = 12cm então 2 x 12 =24 cm na volta, pronto fica que nem cavalo com aqueles tapa olho (não sei nome) onde ele só encherga pra frente... imagina aponta pra tuas antenas.... entra muuuiiito pouca interferencia .... *ja reparou as da telecom*...*aha* é pra isso mesmo...sacou.... outra maneira de tirar interferencia....

"É tanta pergunta que vou ter que ir no próximo para ver de perto mesmo." Como ja disse Vale cada centavo, *me faz bem*, estar perto de pessoas inteligentes, principalmente aquelas que *simplificam em vez de complica*r.

Abraços.

Jodrix

----------


## 1929

> Perfeito mestre 1929, é isso mesmo "Seria então o ponto de calibragem ideal", *mas preste atencão*, as vezes numa instalaçao nos preucupamos com* sinal*, certo, agora olhe só, de que adianta ter *75 (-45 dBm)*  se tem um concorrente por exemplo *73 (-46 dBm)*  então achamos *"outra posição"* em que nosso sinal fica *61 (-53 dBm)* mas em compensação o do concorrente fica *41 (-65 dBm)* então praticamente a "interferencia ou Sobreposição " deixa de existir ou não afeta tanto quanto na 1 opção, veja só , *perdemos sinal, mas ganhamos qualidade (sinal/ruido)* essa é apenas umas técnicas para se* eliminar interferencia.* Veja, não gastamos com nada, naõ compramos cartoes carrissimos que prometem mundos e fundos, só colocamos a antena do cliente , mais pra cima, pra baixo, direita, esquerda... sacou....


Está aí então o "pulo do gato". Começo a entender agora o que o Gilvan queria dizer.
Mais importante que o valor obtido no sinal é o valor obtido no ruído.
Eu já tinha lido sobre isso, mas nunca tinha pensado neste tipo de aplicação. Somos condicionados a sempre buscar mais sinal, o que nem sempre vai ser o melhor na prática.

Mas pode acontecer de alguns casos haver tantas estações que simplesmente não se vai conseguir um posicionamento melhor, ou sempre se conseguirá?

----------


## Magal

Nobre 1929 e Jodrix, permitam-me discordar dos amigos mas considero essa prática "impossível" em ambiente poluído.

Abs

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

> Nobre 1929 e Jodrix, permitam-me discordar dos amigos mas considero essa prática "impossível" em ambiente poluído.
> 
> Abs


Vejo muita gente falando no forum sobre ambiente poluído, qual a definição para ambiente poluido, vi em um topico do guru da montagem de antenas gilvan enriconi (com todo respeito amigão) que 1000 watts é pouco pra poluir uma atmosfera, ai fica a duvida, "em que ponto estamos com o ambiente poluido?", se nao existe poluição pra que 11 canais?
Obs: Não to querendo difamar ninguém, é que cada um fala uma coisa e a gente fica no vácuo...

----------


## Magal

Amigo, 1000 watts é pouco para poluir uma atmosfera somente se você estiver sozinho nela.

Dica: Da uma lida neste livro..... Wireless Livro (free) - Under-Linux.org





> Vejo muita gente falando no forum sobre ambiente poluído, qual a definição para ambiente poluido, vi em um topico do guru da montagem de antenas gilvan enriconi (com todo respeito amigão) que 1000 watts é pouco pra poluir uma atmosfera, ai fica a duvida, "em que ponto estamos com o ambiente poluido?", se nao existe poluição pra que 11 canais?
> Obs: Não to querendo difamar ninguém, é que cada um fala uma coisa e a gente fica no vácuo...

----------


## 1929

> Nobre 1929 e Jodrix, permitam-me discordar dos amigos mas considero essa prática "impossível" em ambiente poluído.
> 
> Abs


Exatamente isso Magal que me veio a mente quando perguntei sobre uma situação em que tem tantas estações que é impossíivel achar um ponto ideal. No exemplo citado, se posicionar um pouco para diminuir a interferencia de uma estação, irá cair em outra.
Haverá situações em que será impossível obter uma relação sinal/ruído mas favorável.
E ísto falando em ponto a ponto.
Num cliente até se pode procurar um posicionamento diferente
Mas, e quando for um rádio com uma setorial 90º? Aí não tem o que fazer.

Quanto a relação frente/costas, boas antenas podem ajudar, mas tem lugares que simplesmente o problema vem pela frente. Um companheiro mostrou aqui no forum, mais de 160 estações num site survey. Loucura.

O Jodrix disse mais atrás que essa era uma das maneiras. Talvêz então haja uma solução?

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Ola rapaziada. 
Faz dez dia que meu mundo caiu. E olha que eu não sou a Maiza. Vou começar dizendo para vocês que interferência existe. Calma, não precisam se indignar. A interferência do nosso herói o inglês Thomas Young a qual eu me referi anteriormente, continuo dizendo que não existe. Conheci a interferência biológica. Que coisa horrível peguei uma urticária danada. Fiquei com o corpo todo cheio de manchas e a comichão é terrível. 
Pensava que a urticária era doença de fresco. Agora tenho certeza que é doença de macho, pois para suportar não é mole.
Olhem bem se o conceito de interferência não se adapta exatamente nesta maldita. Se isto não é interferência o nosso planeta não é redondo.
O princípio do caos é uma demonstração que uma borboleta voando na China, pode causar mortes aqui. Tem um filme muito bonito sobre esse assunto. Se eu não estivesse funcionando só 20% me lembraria do nome.
Mas quem sabe? Quem sabe algum de vocês tem uma tia, uma avó ou o amigo de um amigo que conhece alguma erva homeopática para filtrar essa interferência? Tai o meu help.
Os caminhos para compreender acoplamento, sozinho, são muito laboriosos. Mas, quem quiser sofrer, está tudo neste site.

http://professores.unisanta.br/santana/downloads%5CTelematica%5CMicroondas_2%5CLinhas%20e%20Guias%20de%20transmisspo%5C04-CoeficienteDeflexao.pdf

http://www.etc.upm.es/cartadembenetc.html

http: //www.qsl.net/n1bwt/contents.htm

Vejam que este caminho é muito árduo, eu resumo está história com exemplos mais fáceis. Aprender sem sofrer é o melhor caminho.
A propósito, o pessoal que vem fazer o curso aqui, não repassam para vocês, porque não dá. Exemplo: Imagine que um de vocês venha aqui e eu ensine uma música muito bonita, mas sem letra. Se ele não for um músico, embora ele aprenda a música, não consegue transmiti-la para vocês. Bonito né?
Tem mais uma coisinha. Este fórum é muito complicado para minha cabeça neste momento. Quando um de vocês vier aqui, vamos organizar o tal do Blog.
Uma pena que o tópico POLUIÇAO esteja travado. Muito assunto importante deveria esta sendo expostos ali.
A semana que vem voltarei a esparramar acoplamento na frente do ventilador. Vou escalpelar um por um de vocês.
OBS,
Nunca peguem urticária

Gilvan

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Olá Gilvan,

peço desculpas pela "intromissão", mas não vejo necessidade de sair de cena. rsrs

Talvez os ânimos tenham ido muito acima do necessário, mas podemos continuar o assunto. Porém, penso que ao dizer que interferência não existe pesou negativamente. Entretanto, não é o fim do mundo. A vida continua.

----------


## 1929

Gilvan, eu conclamando o povo à paz e tu quer esparramar mais com o ventilador?

Só me diga uma coisa. É uma pergunta que não quer calar.
Você consegue eliminar as "interferencias" num ambiente muito poluído? 2.4 em muitas cidades está ficando complicado.
Aquela técnica que o amigo Jodrix expôs deve funcionar muito bem, mas quando tem poucas estações sendo captadas.

----------


## Magal

Estou participando dos posts do Gilvan, na paz e como sempre fiz respeitando ele. Agora como o Gilvan vai esparramar no ventilador para provocar vou fazer a seguinte proposta para ele:

*Obs: 1) Aqui na cidade tem 4 provedores legalizados com 15 torres.*
*2) Tenho todo o material que ele possa precisar, analizador de espectro digital etc.....*

Mando as passagens (ida e volta) para o Gilvan, hospedagem na suite do melhor hotel da cidade, os honorários combinados e um carro com motorista, mas se ele não tirar toda a "interferência" ele me paga tudo em dobro. E ambas as partes podem publicar o resultado aqui no fórum.

*Está feita a proposta!!!!*




> Gilvan, eu conclamando o povo à paz e tu quer esparramar mais com o ventilador?
> 
> Só me diga uma coisa. É uma pergunta que não quer calar.
> Você consegue eliminar as "interferencias" num ambiente muito poluído? 2.4 em muitas cidades está ficando complicado.
> Aquela técnica que o amigo Jodrix expôs deve funcionar muito bem, mas quando tem poucas estações sendo captadas.

----------


## Magal

Caro 1929, o Gilvan não tem jeito, ele gosta de provocar as pessoas, tentando diminui-las, garanto a você que ele não tem a metade da minha formação profissional e a experiência *em campo* que tenho ao longo de 20 anos.

----------


## 1929

> Caro 1929, o Gilvan não tem jeito, ele gosta de provocar as pessoas, tentando diminui-las, garanto a você que ele não tem a metade da minha formação profissional e a experiência *em campo* que tenho ao longo de 20 anos.


Caramba, eu quero respeitá-lo, pois afinal ele tem formação na área e eu não. Além disso ele é um industrial, investiu numa área extremamente regulamentada como wireless.
Tem sua marca própria, e esperamos que alcance projeção nacional e internacional.
Quem já usou suas antenas só elogia.
Então não vou desmerecer o conhecimento dele.
Mas como voce disse na proposta Magal, tem casos em que a coisa complica. 

Por isso é que gostariamos de ver o Gilvan contribuindo para o forum.
Mas ele gosta é de lançar charadas e deixar uns com água na boca, outros com sangue subindo prá cabeça.

Com todo o respeito, Gilvan, se num outro curso eu for, e tu me convencer sobre ambientes carregados, eu terei que pedir desculpas por ser céptico.
Mas enquanto isso, vamos trocando informações mais claras sobre o assunto. Tenho a certeza que tu não viria a público levantar estas questões por nada.

----------


## Magal

1929, por essas e outras que tenho um profundo respeito e admiração pela sua pessoa.

Abs




> Caramba, eu quero respeitá-lo, pois afinal ele tem formação na área e eu não. Além disso ele é um industrial, investiu numa área extremamente regulamentada como wireless.
> Tem sua marca própria, e esperamos que alcance projeção nacional e internacional.
> Quem já usou suas antenas só elogia.
> Então não vou desmerecer o conhecimento dele.
> Mas como voce disse na proposta Magal, tem casos em que a coisa complica. 
> 
> Por isso é que gostariamos de ver o Gilvan contribuindo para o forum.
> Mas ele gosta é de lançar charadas e deixar uns com água na boca, outros com sangue subindo prá cabeça.
> 
> ...

----------


## jodrix

Amigo magal e 1929, acredito que toda "Superposição(interferencia)" seja *impossivel* de tirar, mas considere por exemplo, que se consiga *50%*, já não taria de bom tamanho??? outra coisa, existem 2 tipos de Superposição:* Positiva* está é benefica, e *Negativa* essa sim é prejuducial, segundo a WIKIPEDIA:

*Interferência* é um fenômeno descrito pelo cientista inglês Thomas Young ,sendo que este fenômeno representa a superposição de duas ou mais ondas num mesmo ponto. Esta superposição pode ter um caráter de aniquilação, quando as fases não são as mesmas (interferência destrutiva) ou pode ter um caráter de reforço quando as fases combinam (interferência construtiva).

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interferencia

então, amigos de *100%* de interferencia teriamos que nos preucupar com *50%* dos sinais os que aniquilam .....os outros *50%* seriam até benéficos, bom... destes *50%* destrutivos se tirassemos 50% então no final sobrariam *25%* de interferencia ... pessoal como ja disse anteriormente sou leigo nesse assunto, *se eu estiver errado me corrijam* por favor, concordo em *genero e grau* com o amigo Magal quando diz que em *"campo é diferente"* mas, tem um *detalhe muito importante* antes lidava com um *fantasma* chamado *interferencia*,não sabia nada a respeito dele, hoje sei que esse é só um apelido para um fenomeno chamado *Superposição* e que ele pode ser* Bom* ou *Ruim*, ele tem *forma* e começo a ter *armas* para lutar.... entendem, não estou de braços cruzados... agora estou na peleja como diz o gaucho...*haaaa...* existe um outro conceito batizado pelo Eng. Gilvan de *LENCOL ELETROMAGNÉTICO* ... diz *respeito* a *interferencia* e com *respeito* ao Gilvan deixo que ele *esclareça* pra nós...

Abraços 

Jodrix.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Quando eu falei em ventilador, quis aproveitar a metáfora do vento espalhando o conhecimento do acoplamento para todos que me leem. Alias, pendando bem, o ventilador é o PC e o vento é -a internet. 
Moro?
Gilvan :Shakehands:

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Amigos,

acho que foi encontrada a solução para o problema "interferência". Quem sabe pintando as antenas com a tinta da matéria abaixo não solucione todos os problemas. Cliquem e leiam a matéria. Não custa nada tentar. hehehe 

» Tinta promete bloquear sinal Wi-Fi Linkteck Training

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

O ORIXÁ
Estive num terreiro do Candomblé neste fim de semana e um senhor com voz gutural, movimentos lentos e olhar enevoado, chegou por traz de mim e colocou a mão no meu ombro, dizendo assim.
 -Fiiu, vem cá. Senta aqui do meu lado que o orixá quer falar com oce.
 Nem descuti.
 -Fiiu, oce fala com muita gente. Oce tem que dizer para eles, o que oce tem que dizer para eles, mais eles tem que oivi de oces, o que eles precisam ouvir de ocê.
 -Como o Sr. Sabe disso?
 -O vento. Oce está no vento do norte, esta no vento do sul, e no vendo dos outros ladu.
 Ou este veio é louco ou pensa que é uma antena, o que é a mesma coisa. Mas eu estava ali, tinha sido levado pelo Garcia um colega meu, deixei o papo rolar.
 -Meu senhor, não está certo dizer aquilo que as pessoas querem ouvir. O certo é dizer o certo. Agrade ou não.
 O homem ficou em silencio, mas tanto tempo em silencio que eu achei que ele tinha me dispensado. Nisso ele falou.
 -Só quatro forças movem os homens. O Checho, o poder, a ambição, e a religião. Se tu descobrires qual dela, os ventos da rosa mudarão de odor.
 Rapazes o papo tinha terminado, o homem não me deu mais bola. Ficou sentado com a bengala no meio das pernas e a cabeça apoiada nas mãos entrelaçadas.
 -Vamos embora? Era a vos do Garcia me convidando a sair. 
 Nos dirigimos para o carro e pegamos a estrada. Levaríamos uma hora para chegar em casa. O Garcia estava dirigindo, mas me espiava com o canto dos olhos enquanto eu com a cabeça virada para a rua, não via nada porque era uma madrugada sem lua.
 -Ta bom agora tu me deixou encafifado. O que aconteceu?
 Contei tudo para o Garcia. Quando terminei foi a vês dele de ficar em silêncio por um bom tempo, então começou a falar assim:
 -Sexo, nós podemos excluir de cara, vocês nem se conhecem. Poder não tem sentido, estes debates não resultaria em nenhuma vantagem. Religião não pode ser, tu és um homem que nunca é contra nem a favor de uma fé religiosa. Só pode ser por ambição.
 -Ambição? Não pode ser. Não ganho nada com isso. Para mim é mais lucrativo fazer outras coisas nesse tempo. Preparar os conteúdos e administra-los didaticamente durante um curso, não pode ser definido como uma pretensão ambiciosa.
 -Ma o Orixá não disse que a ambição era tua. Ele se referiu aos homens no sentido coletivo.
 O Garcia é um engenheiro que tem uma ótima formação técnica. E como tínhamos ido ao terreiro para entender pessoas, resolvi escuta-lo.
 -Fazendo uma pose na direção, o Garcia começou sua análise. Quem quiser fazer um acoplamento, terá que comprar rádio, cabo coaxial e antena. Qual as industria que estão por traz fazendo ofertas? O Rádio quem oferta é multinacional. O Cabo Coaxial é multinacional também. A Antena quem oferta é industria brasileira e industria que não se esforça nada com a qualidade. Assim, meu amigo, quanto pior for a antena, pior é o acoplamento e mais as outras industrias irão desenvolver tecnologias capazes de compensar a falta de qualidade da antena no acoplamento. Aumentando seus lucros ambiciosos.
 -Escuta baixou um Orixá em ti também?
 O Garcia deu uma risada divertida e me disse assim.
 -Vamos tomar uma gelada naquele restaurante?

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

... Enquanto isso na Sala de Justiça Homem Invisível e The Flash (o homem mais rápido do mundo) trocam socos! ....

Por incrível que pareça após horas e dias brigando ninguém acerta ninguém!

----------


## rogeriosims

Gilvan tenho que conhecer você.

Cara você tem muita criatividade, seus posts são uma obra de arte, ortografia e conteudo.

De onde você consegue tanta inspiração? será do mate ou da matematica estudada na engenharia?


Abraço

----------


## 1929

> Amigos,
> 
> acho que foi encontrada a solução para o problema "interferência". Quem sabe pintando as antenas com a tinta da matéria abaixo não solucione todos os problemas. Cliquem e leiam a matéria. Não custa nada tentar. hehehe 
> 
> » Tinta promete bloquear sinal Wi-Fi Linkteck Training


Caraca!

Está tinta é tão complicada quanto....
Tu já imaginou como esta tinta irá gerar o campo na mesma frequencia do rádio?
Terá que ligar a parede em alguma fonte? hehehehe!!!

Será que ela vai adivinhar se está no canal 1 ou 12? Se está em 2.4 ou 5.8?
E tem outra: se somar com a frequencia do rádio, não irá anular o sinal dele também?
Não dúvido, mas também não acredito. Só aguardando. Afinal os japinha são feras.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Caraca!
> 
> Está tinta é tão complicada quanto....
> Tu já imaginou como esta tinta irá gerar o campo na mesma frequencia do rádio?
> Terá que ligar a parede em alguma fonte? hehehehe!!!
> 
> Será que ela vai adivinhar se está no canal 1 ou 12? Se está em 2.4 ou 5.8?
> E tem outra: se somar com a frequencia do rádio, não irá anular o sinal dele também?
> Não dúvido, mas também não acredito. Só aguardando. Afinal os japinha são feras.


 
hehehehe.

Bem, 1929,

foi só uma brincadeira, pois não acredito que essa tinta seja tão "inteligente" a ponto de reconhecer a frequência e o canal de operação. (rsrs)

Aliás, segundo os criadores ao pintar uma parede, por exemplo, essa tinta isolaria completamente os dois lados da parede. Por isso, eu disse "solução" para intereferência. Entretanto, como não é possível pintar o espaço essa tinta não tem nenhuma utilidade em ambientes externos, somente internos. Em ambientes internos, prédios, casas e empresas evitaria que o sinal trafegasse além do ambiente de utilização da radio-frequência causando pouca ou nenhuma interferência nos vizinhos.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

> Gilvan tenho que conhecer você.
> 
> Cara você tem muita criatividade, seus posts são uma obra de arte, ortografia e conteudo.
> 
> De onde você consegue tanta inspiração? será do mate ou da matematica estudada na engenharia?
> 
> 
> Abraço


Rogério
 Obrigado pelas palavras gentis. 
 Para responder a tua pergunta, eu acho que foi o mate. Mas deve ter sido o mate que a minha mulher toma todos os dias de manhasita á quarenta anos, porque eu não consegui gostar deste amargo. 
 Quem sabe se por estas invernadas da vida, ainda nos encontremos á tardita no abrigo de algum galpão de estância fugindo de uma borrasca guasqueada, e possamos então prosear toda a noite sobre as coisas que andam no ar. 
 Os peões que estarão á nossa volta, são peritos em sobrenatural, ficarão atentos sem compreender a prosa, mas com a certeza nos peito gaudérios que o que eles ouvem tem tudo a ver com a natureza que eles vivem. Então, disfarçadamente, tomarão o poder sem luta.
 Primeiro acenderão o fogo de chão, segundo, queimarão o tição dentro da chaleira para adoçar a erva do chimarrão. Quando a cuia te for servida, será envolta em um campo de mistérios que paira no ar chamada tradição. Tu que falas diferentes, serás a outra antena para eles, mesmo sem entenderem o conceito. 
 Do lado do fogo, será cravados um espeto de maracá com uma costela minguinnha. O galpão estará conquistado pela fumaça, pelo cheiro pelos trejeitos pelo gosto, pelas nossas vozes e pelo riso coletivo.
 Rogério, neste momento o que nós mais vamos curtir será a superposição, até a mais destrutiva será amada. 
 A caixa verde? O stub? O interferômetro? O lençol? O Cruzeiro do Sul? O Brasil inteiro? As estrelas lá fora? O mundo? Ora, para nós tudo isso estará dentro do galpão.

Um forte quebra costelas para ti. 
Gilvan
 :Shakehands:

----------


## 1929

Agora, vamos galponear um pouco.

Gilvan ninguém aqui está a duvidar do teu conhecimento. Como eu já disse antes, se tu chegou ao ponto de ter uma empresa voltada para esta área, com certeza não estaria aqui a divagar sobre estes temas sem ter alguma base, já que o nome de tua marca é que sofreria. E até hoje só ouvi bons relatos sobre as antenas Geenge.

Mas com estes mistérios colocados, fica dificil para muitos de nós mantermos a calma e pode acontecer de o assunto descambar para um lado muito negativo.

Então te conclamo a passar para a teoria e prática do assunto.

Logo no início desta controvérsia tu disse que eliminaria todas as situações prejudiciais.
Mas volto a perguntar: seria possível isso em um ambiente extremamente poluído? Dias desses um companheiro postou um site survey com mais de 160 estações. 

E aí o que fazer? Não vai chegar a um momento em que estes fatores sairão do nosso controle?

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

1929,

eu assino embaixo. Palavras sensatas e corretas.

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

Sabe que acho engraçado, quando esta em um auditorio lotado talvez pra assistir uma palestra, e esta praticamente todo mundo conversando com o vizinho e aquele barulho de vozes que se sobrepoem (superposição?), ai um amigo seu la de longe te chama, parece que vc atende o chamado prq o reconhece mesmo com todas as vozes se embaralhando, ele te fala alguma coisa mas vc nao entende, ai fixas bem os olhos nos beiços do teu amigo e quando ele fala novamente "pimba", há comunicação... (interferometro?)..

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

HELP! I NEED SOMEBODYHELP! NOT JUST ANYBODYHELP! YOU KNOW I NEED SOMEONEHELP!WHEN I WAS YOUNGER SO MUCH YOUNGER THAN TODAYI NEVER NEEDED ANYBODY´S HELP IN ANY WAYAND NOW THESE DAYS ARE GONEI´M NOT SO SELF ASSUREDNOW I FIND I´VE CHANGED MY MINDI´VE OPENED UP THE DOORS
 Preciso que vocês me ajudem. Estou as ordens para qualquer um se for serviços leves. O serviço pesado fica com vocês.
 Primeiro vou fazer uma boa afirmação, mas antes vou ser muito cauteloso. Porque posso receber mísseis vindo de alem fronteira destinados a explodirem na minha cabeça.
 Tenho dito que há muita diferença entre Fenômeno físico e Modelo. Falei até dos artifícios que se cria para interpretar o fenômeno físico. Quem compreendeu isso, deverá embarcar no trem deste novo tópico. Lá vai:
 Enlace Ponto a ponto existe!
*Enlace Ponto Multiponto não existe!*
 Continuam bem sentados? 
 Pois é. Precisamos explorar este conceito junto. Uma antena quando está ligada num AP, temos por definição ser uma antena multiponto. Porém, esta antena nunca estará ligada ao mesmo tempo com outras duas. Nem estará recebendo e transmitindo ao mesmo tempo. O roteator não deixa. É sempre uma coisa de cada vez. Logo, no domínio do tempo, para dada posição do roteador a antena do AP está se comunicando com apenas outra antena de cliente. Sendo assim, só existe ponto a ponto.
Concordam?
O radinho pode ser multiponto e leva o apelido de AP. Ou então o radinho pode ser cliente. Entre as antenas só existe ponto á ponto.
Este conceito é muito importante para estudos que faremos posteriormente. Pergunto: 
Que tempo existe entre o envio de dois pacotes? Não sei essa resposta, quem souber, por favor, me responda. Acredito que seja uma constante de tempo determinada pelo TCP/IP, alguém sabe me responder em unidade de tempo?

Vejam como é importante: Se o cabo coaxial tiver um comprimento tal que a onda para percorre-lo demore mais que o tempo entre dois pacotes, podemos determinar um comprimento mínimo do cabo coaxial, de tal forma que a onda refletida não encontre a onda fundamental. Logo nesta instalação não haveria onda estacionária. Este será um dos temas do próximo curso.
Mandem por favor a resposta sobre este tempo. Esta resposta está na área de conhecimento de vocês. 
Um abraço.
Gilvan

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

> Agora, vamos galponear um pouco.
> 
> Gilvan ninguém aqui está a duvidar do teu conhecimento. Como eu já disse antes, se tu chegou ao ponto de ter uma empresa voltada para esta área, com certeza não estaria aqui a divagar sobre estes temas sem ter alguma base, já que o nome de tua marca é que sofreria. E até hoje só ouvi bons relatos sobre as antenas Geenge.
> 
> Mas com estes mistérios colocados, fica dificil para muitos de nós mantermos a calma e pode acontecer de o assunto descambar para um lado muito negativo.
> 
> Então te conclamo a passar para a teoria e prática do assunto.
> 
> Logo no início desta controvérsia tu disse que eliminaria todas as situações prejudiciais.
> ...


1929
Uma só ERB (Estação Rádio Base) de celular pode administrar mais de 5.000 assinantes. Os provedores de internet estão dando um tiro no pé. Estão deixando de aprofundar seus conhecimentos em telecomunicação e fazendo compra de equipamentos errados. Isso é preciso ser corrigido. Não sou da opinião de que eles não devem deixar de comprar antenas baratas, sou de opinião que eles devem aprender a usar a antena. Desculpe-me quem ler, estou com urticária, isso me deixa nervoso, mas para mim eles não sabem instalar antena. É preciso fazer acoplamento e tirar interferências. Se soubessem, resolveriam 90% dos problemas. A experiência de ter montado muita antena não torna ninguém boa instalador. Sou uma voz pequena no fórum tenho um tópico que na minha opinião era o mais importante e esta travado. Acho que esta trava representa a opinião do fórum. Mas acredite em mim, tudo que eu falei até agora, esta ética e cientificamente correto. Quando eu sair do forum continuarei a disposição tuas para o que eu poder ajudar.
Um abraço.
Gilvan
 :Shakehands:

----------


## jodrix

Eng. Gilvan, parece que estas urticarias te afetaram mesmo..... :Alberteinstein: 
Abraços
Jodrix

----------


## GuilhermeCampos

*Caros amigos...

O nosso, assim chamado por vocês:
"poderoso feiticeiro", "Bruxo Wireless", "gênio do marketing!!!",
esta de volta com os seus "enigmas e polêmicas"
Pelo q vi ele posto mais um artigo polêmico, só q desta vez em seu blog

Acho q a urticária não o tiro de sena

Abraço a todos
T+
*

----------


## 1929

Não achei o blog.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

QUANDO EU TOCO PIANO

Rapaziada, acreditem em mim. Ser viciado em piano é pior que ser apaixonado por futebol. 
 O futebol tem o problema do campo, não existem muitos e dá uma mão de obra o antes e o depois do jogo.
 O piano tem problema com os vizinhos. Pouca gente gosta de ouvir. Por isso, os raros momentos que me sobram são os horários que eu apelidei de _horários surdos._ Com o tempo eu percebi que havia momentos em que eu não fazia superposição sonora na rotina dos meus vizinhos. Ali eu toco. Não sou muito versátil, gosto de tocar os clássicos onde as notas tem comprimentos de ondas diferentes. São as assimétricas, coisas de anteneiro metido a pianista.
 Quando eu toco piano, toco olhando pela janela. Nunca ninguém no mundo me viu tocar piano de olhos abertos. 
 Quando eu toco piano, posso imaginar tudo. Primeiro que eu não estou ali, que o piano é só o meu tele transporte. Segundo que a música é só o protocolo do meu comportamento. 
 Tem músicas que me levam a caminhar por cima da Lagoa dos Patos, tem músicas que me levam a caminhar nas areias dos lençóis maranhenses. Tem músicas que me levam a caminhar sobre a relva de campos macios cercado por uma vegetação cheirosa da mata atlantica, é para onde eu mais gosto de ir.
 Um piano basicamente compõe-se de teclado e caixa de som. Na caixa de som, estão os 88 martelos e as 88 cordas. No meu piano a caixa de som é verde.
 Quando eu toco piano, eu sou eu, mas ás vezes eu sou o teclado, outras vezes, eu sou a caixa verde e outras, somos três em um.
 Eu sou o teclado quando meus dedos, ao navegarem sobre o marfim, me fazem confundir se é eu o teclado que está tocando. Eu sou a caixa verde quando me iludo que o som nasce das minhas mãos.
 Eu o teclado e a caixa verde, em certos momentos entramos em um estado tamanho de acoplamento que o som vasa pela natureza. Quanto mais bem nós nos acoplamos, melhor o som sai pelo ar em formas de ondas capaz de encantar mesmo quem estiver mais distante.
 Quando eu toco piano, algo que não é físico, assim como um protocolo, passa de mim para o teclado. O teclado que é bem mandado obedece e transporta para a caixa verde a minha vontade. A caixa verde faz o milagre, transforma a minha vontade em música. Esta se propaga no ar. Balzac disse que há três coisas que não deixam vestígios. Um peixe na água, um pássaro no ar e um homem numa mulher. Eu acrescento a quarta: -Um sistema de três elementos diferentes e bem acoplados.
 Orpheu é um ancião que mora do outro lado da rua, bem em frente á minha casa. Orpheu é cego, nasceu cego, não tem o conceito de cores, mas sabe tudo sobre som. Eu e ele nunca conversamos, na verdade ele me irrita e acho que ele sente o mesmo por mim.
 Quando eu toco piano, Orpheu pega uma cadeira, senta e sob a sombra de uma figueira, presta toda a atenção na música. Uma leve desafinação e lá está aquele velho irritante batendo com a bengala na cerca de ferro. Para aquele tirano da freqüência, não interessa se foi eu o teclado ou a caixa verde. Para ele o som que chega aos seus ouvidos não pode ter ruído. Isso me irrita.
 Fiz um plano para matar o Orpheu. Eu haveria de me vingar daquele carrasco. Ele haveria de ser o corpo delitus.
 Eu e ele sabíamos que se duas notas tem freqüências ligeiramente diferentes estão desafinadas, que surge um batimento como se fosse um som áspero, uma dissonância que resulta da interferência destrutiva das duas ondas quando estas ficam em fase ou em oposição de fase. Ai estava a arma mortal. Eu iria matá-lo com o ruído.
 Nos dias de Setembro o horário das seis horas, trás consigo uma paz adocicada no final da tarde, pela temperatura morna, pelo vento úmido, pelo farfalhar das folhas nas árvores e por uma vontade em todos de que tudo fique em silêncio. Esta seria a cena do crime. 
 A minha rua é sem saída, não tem tráfego. O sinal dominante sou eu quem gera quando toco piano. Esta seria a arma do crime.
 O palco estava perfeito. Eu, a música e ele. A arma que era a interferência haveria de matar um dos três. Não poderia ser eu a morrer, porque eu estava protegido pelo plano. Não poderia ser a música a morrer porque ela era a arma do crime. Só poderia ser o Orpheu. Ele não iria agüentar.
 Com acordes dissonantes, comecei a tocar Desafinado de Vinícius e João Mendonça no ritmo de bossa nova. João Gilberto foi genial quando criou uma maneira de fazer música usando os tons dissonantes, uma batida diferente no meio do som. O que é isso? Ora, superposição construtiva é claro. 
 Orpheu se levantou num pulo da cadeira, com a bengala erguida ameaçando a cerca de ferro. 
 _Se você disser que eu desafino amor_. A palavra desafino tem um acorde dissonante no i que é uma harmônica da nota natural. A bengala a riste tremia na mão do velho cego. Mas não descia.
 _Saiba que isso em mim provoca imensa dor_. De novo eu agredia e o cego tremia. A palavra imensa na música é um desaforo musical, uma interferência normal. 
 Toquei a música até o fim – _Que no peito dos desafinados também bate um coração._ Então parei.
 Orpfeu se virou lentamente e com passos trêmulos, entrou para dentro de casa.
 Eu ainda tocava piano. Mas o tempo foi rolando. Passou setembro, outubro, novembro e chegou dezembro. Do outro lado da rua ninguém sentava debaixo da figueira. Só o meu olhar ocupava aquele lugar.
 No dia trinta e um de dezembro, um pouquinho antes da meia noite, ouvi o som de um violão tocando “”chega de saudades””. Logo um violão, nenhum outro instrumento harmoniza melhor com o piano quando se toca bossa nova.
 Sabem quem era? Era o defunto.
 _Vai minha tristeza_
_ E diz a ela que sem ela não pode ser,_
_ Diz-lhe, numa prece_
_ Que ela regresse porque eu não posso mais sofrer._
_ Chega de saudade_ 
_ a realidade, É que sem ela não há paz_
_ não há beleza_
_ É só tristeza e a melancolia_.
 _Que não sai de mim, não sai de mim, não sai_
 Agora, quando eu toco piano um violão do outro lado da rua me acompanha. Fazendo superposições, marcando o tempo. Ás vezes em faze ás vezes atrasado, mas sempre em harmonia. Brincamos de dobrar e dividir a freqüência com os sustenidos e as oitavas. Ruído? Ruído é que nem limão. Com açúcar e cachaça fica ótimo.
 Repito para vocês, ninguém no mundo vai me ver tocar piano de olhos abertos.
 Gilvan

----------


## GrayFox

!

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

Piano e violão emite RF?
shuahsuahsuahs...

Vou ter que ler umas 47 vezes esse texto pra entender vagamente...

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

http://www.harepix.com/images/288011540.jpg

Gilvan Enriconi
 :Shakehands:

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

Longe de mim duvidar do seu conhecimento e da sua capacidade técnica Caro amigo, pois a Biblia mesmo me diz pra dar ouvidos à sabedoria e experiencia dos mais velhos, infelizmente nao posso fazer o seu curso pois moro muito longe, estudo e trabalho, mas eu queria muito... O que me encabula sao esses "poemas" que tu coloca no forum...
Grande abraço amigão!!

----------


## Xororo

Genial o texto do piano. Não sei como você consegue colocar tanto conhecimento num único texto como esse. E agora com esse esquema que você montou tanto o acoplamento e a sobreposição estão explicados.
Espero que eu tenha interpretado corretamente seu texto.

Abraços!

----------


## jodrix

Amigo, segundo a wikipedia:

O *som* é a propagação de uma frente de compressão mecânica ou onda longitudinal; esta onda se propaga de forma circuncêntrica, apenas em meios materiais -- que têm massa e elasticidade, como os sólidos, líquidos ou gasosos, quer dizer, não se propaga no vácuo. Os sons naturais são, na sua maior parte, combinações de sinais, mas um som puro monotónico, representado por uma senóide pura, possui uma velocidade de oscilação ou frequência que se mede em hertz (Hz) e uma amplitude ou energia que se mede em décibeis. Os sons audíveis pelo ouvido humano têm uma freqüência entre 20 Hz e 20 kHz. Acima e abaixo desta faixa estão ultra-som e infra-som, respectivamente.

Som - WikipÃ©dia, a enciclopÃ©dia livre




> Piano e violão emite RF?
> shuahsuahsuahs...
> 
> Vou ter que ler umas 47 vezes esse texto pra entender vagamente...

----------


## jodrix

> Genial o texto do piano. Não sei como você consegue colocar tanto conhecimento num único texto como esse. E agora com esse esquema que você montou tanto o acoplamento e a sobreposição estão explicados.
> Espero que eu tenha interpretado corretamente seu texto.
> 
> Abraços!


Perfeito Xororo, é isso mesmo, ficou bem claro ... principalmente o acoplamento....eu tb interpretei dessa maneira.... 

Grande Gilvan....só posso te falar uma coisa....:
*
"Yo no creo en brujos, pero que los hay, los hay"


Abraços.

Jodrix.
*

----------


## JHONNE

Nunca o subestimei Gilvan, desde os primeiros posts. Até acredito que a forma como o assunto é introduzido, através dos "poemas", ajudam a polemizar e despertar o interesse de todos, no entanto, muitos de nós não têm disponibilidade de tempo, principalmente quanto precisamos cruzar um país de dimenções continentais. Aí me pergunto, será que você e toda a tecnogia do século 21 acoplados com a minha vontade de aprender não me proporcionariam o prazer de daqui ouvir o som do seu piano.

----------


## 1929

Matou a charada.

Dias desses tivemos várias apresentações online da Gi-link. E funciona muito bem, com a participação ao vivo de todos.

----------


## JHONNE

Vagando por aí nos tópicos do under, encontrei:

Interferencia Ajudem!


Ah! Se eu tivesse o conhecimento necessário...

Hoje, "só sei que nada sei".

Parece que eu já vi essa frase em algum lugar, talvez os filósofos estejam *interferindo* ma minha maneira de pensar.

----------


## Magal

Eu já acho que o nobre Gilvan deveria fazer o que todos fazem no fórum, ajudar os colegas a resolverem problemas, fazer posts ensinando ou colocando suas fenomenais experiências e não poemas, enigmas e charadas.
*Por isso no meu entender o Gilvan NÃO colabora em nada com o fórum!!!*

*Alguém pode me falar um post que o Gilvan resolveu uma dúvida de um colega???*





> Nunca o subestimei Gilvan, desde os primeiros posts. Até acredito que a forma como o assunto é introduzido, através dos "poemas", ajudam a polemizar e despertar o interesse de todos, no entanto, muitos de nós não têm disponibilidade de tempo, principalmente quanto precisamos cruzar um país de dimenções continentais. Aí me pergunto, será que você e toda a tecnogia do século 21 acoplados com a minha vontade de aprender não me proporcionariam o prazer de daqui ouvir o som do seu piano.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

TRIADEO número (3) está entre o dois e o quatro. É o primeiro número impar de uma seqüência infinita. Mas não para ai. O número 3 simboliza união e equilíbrio. Querem ver?
Qual o banco mais estável? O que tem três pés! Quantos são os poderes da democracia? Três, executivo legislativo e judiciário! Quantas são as figuras divinas? São três, Deus, Filho e Espírito. Outras religiões são similares! Qual o mínimo de pessoas necessário para uma decisão democrática? Três! Quais as estrelas mais bonitas no céu? As três marias.
Chega? Acham que é coincidência? Pode ser, mas pode ser algo maior. Olhem na natureza estas tríades:
1. CINEMÁTICA: A aceleração, com a velocidade e com o tempo. Três.
2. ESTÁTICA: Força, maça e aceleração. Sempre três.
3. TERMOLOGIA: Quantidade de calor, massa e temperatura. Três.
4. OPTICA: Reflexão, refração e difusão. Três.
5. HIDROSTÁTICA: Pressão, força e área. Três.
6. ELETROSTÁTICA: Carga elétrica, carga do elétron, numero de elétrons. Três.
7. ELETRODINÂMICA: Resistência, voltagem e corrente. Três.
8. RELATIVIDADE: Energia, massa e velocidade da luz. Três.
9. ONDAS: Velocidade da luz, freqüência e comprimento de ondas. Três.
 Conhecidências? Não acho, acho que há um relacionamento triangular na natureza. Parece que nunca se consegue relacionar duas grandezas sem que uma outra apareça.
 Vejam só, se não fosse o sol, a vida na terra morreria. A vida precisa do calorzinho que vem de lá. O sol então, bondosamente nos manda todos os dias, uma quantidade de calor. Tai, energia por unidade de tempo se chama potência. Essa potência calorífica chega no nosso planeta e nos revitaliza. Mas, parte desta potência é rejeitada pelo planeta. Coisa da camada de ozônio, dos pólos gelados e dos vulcões enciumados. Parte desta potência mandada pelo sol é refletida e mandada de volta. Um equilíbrio sábio se mantém entre o sol a terra e a energia. Tres, sempre tres. Potência de mais nos mata. Potência de menos nos mata também. Qual é a quantidade certa? Ora a quantidade certa é o terceiro elemento da potência. Como ele aparece?
Pegue a potência calorífica que o nosso planeta refletiu, divida pela potência que o sol enviou. Vocês devem concordar que esse número nunca vai ser maior que um. Piorem um pouquinho, tirem a raiz quadrada da divisão. Pronto, criamos um resultado que pode ser chamado de coeficiente de reflexão. Vou apelida-lo de coeficiente de reflexão vital. O CRV é o terceiro elemento. Legal né? Voltamos para a tríade.


 Qualquer semelhança com acoplamento, não é mera coincidência. O radinho é o sol o cabo coaxial é o meio de transporte da energia e a antena é o planeta terra. Se chamarmos a potencia enviada pelo radinho de Pd e a potência refletida pela antena de Pr. Temos:



 Legal né? Mas inútil. Este coeficiente não dá para medir. É uma grandeza adimensional, ou seja, não tem unidade, é uma constante e constante não se mede, se calcula. Daí vem aquele pulinho do gato. Na antena se relaciona o coeficiente de reflexão com a voltagem na antena e daí sim. Voltagem dá para medir. Esta grandeza é chamada VSWR (voltage standing wave radio). Existe aparelhos que medem esta grandeza. São aparelhos baratos e de muita utilidade.
Porque tudo isso? Porque quem não sabe qual o VSWR da sua instalação, não sabe o quanto sua antena está irradiando, a antena com VSWR muito alto pode matar toda a potência do rádio. Porque é fácil mexer no VSWR da sua antena e corrigir para um valor excelente. Porque você quer ser um anteneiro, e não um cortador de fio e apertador de parafuso. No bom sentido.
 Se quiserem aprender como fazer isso, estou esperando vocês dia 28. Para quem quiser aprender sem vir aqui, este é o caminho. 
http://www.getec.cefetmt.br/~luizcarlos/Tele/Ondas%20Eletro%20Mag/apostila_de_ondas_eletromagneticas_engenharia_usp/lt7_1.PDF
Gilvan

----------


## JHONNE

http://www.getec.cefetmt.br/~luizcarlos/Tele/Ondas%20Eletro%20Mag/apostila_de_ondas_eletromagneticas_engenharia_usp/lt7_1.PDF

link quebrado

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

http://www.getec.cefetmt.br/~luizcar..._usp/lt7_1.PDF

----------


## 1929

Na "prática" pode-se medir a ROE e por consequencia estabelecer o melhor casamento da impedância, com o uso de um medidor de ROE para a frequencia de 2.4.

Isso é muito comum em baixas frequencias, mas para altas, é muito difícil de encontrar no comércio.

Eu só vi num site dos "gringos".

----------


## Alexandrino

> Tenho dito que há muita diferença entre Fenômeno físico e Modelo. Falei até dos artifícios que se cria para interpretar o fenômeno físico. Quem compreendeu isso, deverá embarcar no trem deste novo tópico. Lá vai:
>  Enlace Ponto a ponto existe!
> *Enlace Ponto Multiponto não existe!*
>  Continuam bem sentados? 
>  Pois é. Precisamos explorar este conceito junto. Uma antena quando está ligada num AP, temos por definição ser uma antena multiponto. Porém, esta antena nunca estará ligada ao mesmo tempo com outras duas. Nem estará recebendo e transmitindo ao mesmo tempo. O roteator não deixa. É sempre uma coisa de cada vez. Logo, no domínio do tempo, para dada posição do roteador a antena do AP está se comunicando com apenas outra antena de cliente. Sendo assim, só existe ponto a ponto.
> Concordam?
> O radinho pode ser multiponto e leva o apelido de AP. Ou então o radinho pode ser cliente. Entre as antenas só existe ponto á ponto.
> Este conceito é muito importante para estudos que faremos posteriormente. Pergunto: 
> Que tempo existe entre o envio de dois pacotes? Não sei essa resposta, quem souber, por favor, me responda. Acredito que seja uma constante de tempo determinada pelo TCP/IP, alguém sabe me responder em unidade de tempo?
> ...


Pessoal agora é a nossa vez mas quem se candidatar a responder ?


Marcelo Alexandrino
Consultor Tecnológico

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Pessoal agora é a nossa vez mas quem se candidatar a responder ?
> 
> 
> Marcelo Alexandrino
> Consultor Tecnológico



Olá,

por um momento pensei em responder aos questionamentos do colega, mas desisti. São conceitos meio estranhos na área de elétrica, bem como na área de rede. Exemplo: é a primeira vez que vejo alguém afirmar que ponto multiponto não existe. Fiquei curioso em saber em qual universidade que o nobre colega engenheiro se formou..... ..... muito curioso.

----------


## JHONNE

*Transmission Control Protocol (Tcp)* 

O TCP é um protocolo da camada de transporte da arquitetura Internet TCP/IP. O protocolo é orientado a conexão e fornece um serviço confiável de transferência de arquivos fim-a-fim. Ele é responsável por inserir as mensagens das aplicações dentro do datagrama de transporte, reenviar datagramas perdidos e ordenar a chegada de datagramas enviados por outro micro. O TCP foi projetado para funcionar com base em um serviço de rede sem conexão e sem confirmação, fornecido pelo protocolo IP. 
O protocolo TCP interage de um lado com processos das camadas superiores de aplicação e do outro lado com o protocolo da camada de rede do modelo da Internet. A interface entre o protocolo e a camada superior consiste em um conjunto de chamadas. Existem chamadas, por exemplo, para abrir e fechar conexões e para enviar e receber dados em conexões previamente estabelecidas. Já a interface entre o TCP e a camada inferior define um mecanismo através do qual as duas camadas trocam informações de maneira assíncrona. 
Este protocolo é capaz de transferir uma cadeia (Stream) contínua de Bytes, nas duas direções, entre seus usuários. Normalmente o próprio protocolo decide o momento de parar de agrupar os Bytes e de, conseqüentemente, transmitir o segmento formado por esse agrupamento. 
Porém, caso seja necessário, o TCP pode requerer a transmissão imediata dos Bytes que estão no buffer de transmissão, através da função push. Vale a pena enfatizar que esta função push deverá estar previamente habilitada no código fonte da aplicação em questão para que o TCP saiba como agir. 
Conforme mencionado, o protocolo TCP não exige um serviço de rede confiável para operar, logo, responsabiliza-se pela recuperação de dados corrompidos, perdidos, duplicados ou entregues fora de ordem pelo protocolo de rede. Isto é feito associando-se cada Byte a um número de seqüência. O número de seqüência do primeiro Byte dos dados contidos em um segmento é transmitido junto com o segmento e é denominado número de seqüência do segmento. Os segmentos carregam "de carona" (Piggybacking) um reconhecimento. 
O protocolo TCP realiza, além da multiplexagem, uma série de funções para tornar a comunicação entre origem e destino mais fiável. 
São responsabilidades do protocolo TCP: 
O controlo de fluxo, 
O controlo de erro, 
A seqüência e a multiplexagem de mensagens. 
A camada de transporte oferece para o nível de aplicação um conjunto de funções e procedimentos para acesso ao sistema de comunicação de modo a permitir a criação e a utilização de aplicações de forma independente da implementação. Desta forma, as interfaces socket ou TLI (ambiente Unix) e Winsock (ambiente Windows) fornecem um conjunto de funções-padrão para permitir que as aplicações possam ser desenvolvidas independentemente do sistema operativo no qual funcionarão. 


*Estados De Uma Conexão TCP* 

Devido a que toda conexão TCP cria uma máquina de estados para o correto funcionamento da transferência de informação ponto é que vamos explicar em detalhe os diferentes estados de uma conexão TCP para viabilizar a análise do resultado da captura de pacotes na rede. 
O TCP corresponde ao protocolo da camada de transporte do modelo de referência OSI que é orientado a conexão. Por ter essa característica, antes de ocorrer a transmissão de dados deve-se estabelecer uma sessão de comunicação entre as duas partes participantes. Essa sessão é estabelecida através de um processo chamado 3-Way Handshake, que irá sincronizar os números de seqüência e oferecer informações de controle necessárias para estabelecimento da conexão. 
Como o início e o fim de uma sessão de comunicação são bem definidos e o TCP acompanha o estado de suas conexões mediante flags é importante saber quais são os muitos estados que uma conexão TCP passa. 
A tabela mostra o processo de 3-Way Handshake para o estabelecimento de uma conexão TCP. 
http://wiki.pm.sc.gov.br/images/Tabela1.png


O reconhecimento (ACK) constitui-se no número de seqüência do próximo Byte que a entidade TCP transmissora espera receber do TCP receptor na direção oposta da conexão. Por exemplo, se o número de seqüência X for transmitido no campo Acknowledge (ACK), ele indica que a estação TCP transmissora recebeu corretamente os Bytes com os números de seqüência menores que X, e que ele espera receber o Byte X na próxima mensagem. 
http://wiki.pm.sc.gov.br/images/Tabela2.png


Os estados possíveis (em vermelho) de estabelecimento da conexão TCP são os seguintes: 
LISTEN: esse é o estado verdadeiro de uma conexão TCP, ele ocorre quando um computador está esperando um pedido para iniciar uma conexão. 
SYN-SENT: esse estado indica que o computador enviou um SYN para iniciar a conexão e está aguardando a resposta SYN-ACK adequada. 
SYN-RCVD: esse estado indica que o computador enviou a resposta SYN-ACK depois de ter recebido o SYN. 
ESTABLISHED: esse estado (em verde) indica que a conexão foi estabelecida. O computador que iniciou a conexão entra nesse estado depois de receber o SYN-ACK e o computador que responde depois que recebe o ACK. 
Como verificamos na tabela acima esses são os estados que os computadores passam no processo de estabelecimento da conexão TCP no processo chamado 3-Way Handshake. Existem outros estados (em azul) que acontecem na hora de finalizar uma conexão TCP: 
FIN-WAIT-1: O estado que um computador se encontra após ter enviado um pacote FIN inicial pedindo um fechamento correto da conexão TCP. 
CLOSE-WAIT: O estado da conexão do computador que recebeu um FIN inicial e envia de volta um ACK para confirmar o FIN. 
FIN-WAIT-2: O estado da conexão do computador que recebeu a resposta ACK para seu FIN inicial, e indica que agora está esperando um FIN final. 
LAST-ACK: Esse estado indica que o computador acabou de enviar seu segundo FIN, que é necessário para encerramento correto da conexão TCP, e está aguardando uma confirmação. 
TIME-WAIT: Nesse estado encontra-se o computador iniciador que recebeu um FIN final e enviou um ACK para fechar a conexão. Nesse momento ele não irá mais receber nenhuma confirmação do ACK que acabou de enviar, portanto espera um período de tempo para fechar a conexão. 
CLOSED: pode-se considerar como “sem estado”. Esse estado existe antes que uma conexão seja iniciada ou quando ela é finalizada. 
Estes estados estão ilustrados na tabela abaixo e eles ocorrem dessa forma para o correto fechamento da conexão TCP, onde n indica que o tempo de vida da conexão demorou n intervalos de tempo.

referencia: Wikipom - O Base de Conhecimento da Polícia Militar de Santa Catarina

Assim pessoal, o tempo que o tcp demora pra enviar novo pacote depende da resposta (ack) da máquina de destino.

O ack time out que setamos nos radinhos wireless, é o tempo máximo em que se espera uma resposta, mas não é um resposta a nível de protocolo TCP/IP, embora tenha certa semlhança na função que exerce dentro da conexão, este ack é do protocolo 802.11 utilizado na comunicação wireless.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Colega,

ir a Wikepedia copiar e colar aqui tantas informações não ajuda muito. Tem como resumir, sintetizar e demonstrar causas e efeitos de cada item colado em sua mensagem?

----------


## 1929

> Colega,
> 
> ir a Wikepedia copiar e colar aqui tantas informações não ajuda muito. Tem como resumir, sintetizar e demonstrar causas e efeitos de cada item colado em sua mensagem?


Tá ficando muito complicado para minha humilde cabeça.
Mas tive a coragem de ler até o fim.

Não sei se era isto que ele queria ao transcrever, mas quando o Gilvan perguntou sobre o tempo, a resposta estaria relacionada com o ACK?

----------


## JHONNE

Editei a mensagem, espero que ajude.

----------


## jodrix

Quanto a não existir multiponto, concordo com o Gilvan, pois, assim como a "interferencia", multiponto é apenas um modelo (não fisico) que criamos para poder expressar o que acontece quando temos 1 ap e vários clientes, ou seja, na unidade de tempo um ap só atende um cliente por vez (ponto a ponto), ou seja:

1 ap atenderá os clientes A ,B ...X

Se fizessemos um algoritimo simplificado ficaria +- assim...

INICIO
O ap Verifica se há clientes a atender...
Se sim ....
O Ap modula, sincroniza e atende o cliente x
Para de atender o cliente x e volta para o INICIO
Se não..
Volta para o INICIO
FIM

Não sei se consegui expressar meu entendimento, mas dessa forma o AP só atendera *1 cliente por vez*, portanto só temos *enlaces ponto-a-ponto* embora o correto seria dizer temos *centenas de enlaces ponto-a-ponto,* portanto para expressar melhor usamo a *expressão "multiponto" .*

Quanto ao tempo estou ná duvida, mas acho que esse tempo é váriavel, pois vai depender de: 
** qualidade da conexão,* 
** qualidade da máquina do cliente (lenta, rápida ou se esta com virus... etc)* 
** qualidade do AP (pode estar sobrecarregado)* 

enfim .... depende de vários fatores ...

Abraços.

Jodrix.

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

> Quanto a não existir multiponto, concordo com o Gilvan, pois, assim como a "interferencia", multiponto é apenas um modelo (não fisico) que criamos para poder expressar o que acontece quando temos 1 ap e vários clientes, ou seja, na unidade de tempo um ap só atende um cliente por vez (ponto a ponto), ou seja:
> 
> 1 ap atenderá os clientes A ,B ...X
> 
> Se fizessemos um algoritimo simplificado ficaria +- assim...
> 
> INICIO
> O ap Verifica se há clientes a atender...
> Se sim ....
> ...


o que eu sempre entendi sobre multiponto é isso ai, é como se fosse um apelido pra nos expressar!

----------


## wimigasltda

> TRIADE
> O número (3) está entre o dois e o quatro. É o primeiro número impar de uma seqüência infinita. Mas não para ai. O número 3 simboliza união e equilíbrio. Querem ver?
> Qual o banco mais estável? O que tem três pés! Quantos são os poderes da democracia? Três, executivo legislativo e judiciário! Quantas são as figuras divinas? São três, Deus, Filho e Espírito. Outras religiões são similares! Qual o mínimo de pessoas necessário para uma decisão democrática? Três! Quais as estrelas mais bonitas no céu? As três marias.
> Chega? Acham que é coincidência? Pode ser, mas pode ser algo maior. Olhem na natureza estas tríades:
> 1. CINEMÁTICA: A aceleração, com a velocidade e com o tempo. Três.
> 2. ESTÁTICA: Força, maça e aceleração. Sempre três.
> 3. TERMOLOGIA: Quantidade de calor, massa e temperatura. Três.
> 4. OPTICA: Reflexão, refração e difusão. Três.
> 5. HIDROSTÁTICA: Pressão, força e área. Três.
> ...


Olá colega, fiz por dois anos física na UFPR, e sou formado em matémática, posso te garantir uma coisa, concordo com tua Teoria, Já que sabemos que pra, provar que um hipótese está errada, tem que apresentar um contra-hipótese,por enquanto ela se torna verdadeira, e com relação a emissão de ondas,isto é verdade. Não existe interferência mas sim sobreposição de ondas eletromagnéticas.

Podemos pensar assim: A vóz, todo as pessoas não falam iguais,(emiteir sons com mesma vibração) cada um tem denho de sua " garganta " desenhos diferenciados, mas podem ter o mesmo timbre.A onda nada mais é que um deslocamento. Sem carregar ou levar a matéria.
Ele pode ser Mecânica ou Elétromagnética, nosso caso. Os radio por si só, não emitem ondas iguais, mesmo sendo feitos por um mesmo fabricante, assim como as antenas, por isso ocorre as sobreposições e não a interferência entre as ondas. Para ocorrer a interferencia seria necessário Pensar em: Um mundo aonde tudo fosse perfeito, e a gravidade neste mundo não variasse de acordo com a altitude, as temperaturas fossem iguais, a onda eletromagnética não mutasse com o passar dos tempos, os períodos em que as ondas saem dos radios, fossem semelhantes, o miléssimo de segundos neste caso não poderiam existir, ai sim, eu teria uma situação ideal, aonde todos os mais pontos irradiantes iriam interferir diretamente nos pontos irradiados., prova -se todos os corpos independente de sua massa, tipo ou formatação, mesmo tendo a mesma geração, e criação não podem responder da mesma forma, pois a 1mm de distância um do outro o ambiente se torna, outro: gravidade diferente, calor diferente, altitude diferente. Logo nosso ensaio, se torna inexplicável. 

O laboratório de acústica da usp tem detalhes e estudos bem profundos a respeito de ondas, Eu diria: coitado de mim afirmar que existe interferência entre pontos sendo que, existem estudos de mais de 5 décadas sobre o assunto.

*E não adinata usar Eciclopédias.*

Espero não ter confudindo mais.

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

pelo pouco que entendi, parece que o rádio tenta entender todas as ondas que nele chegam atraves da antena, causando uma certa lentidão
, dando a resposta assim que acha a onda certa, e no cliente funcionaria do mesmo jeito..
é isso?

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Olá rapaziada.

As ferramentas ou condimentos, foram cinco artigos, com elas, fiz magia.
Com “Onde Nasce o Problema”, fiz o projeto. Com o “Anteneiro” escolhi os operários da obra. Tocando Piano, fiz a fundação. Com Quatro Fantasmas, erigi as paredes. Finalmente com a Tríade cobri o castelo com um magnífico telhado. Agora vamos fazer a muralha do castelo, vamos botar “eficiência” neste trabalho. 
Para se realizar um trabalho, gasta-se energia. A única coisa que realiza trabalho sem gastar energia é o milagre. Mas deste eu não entendo, se entendesse, iria salvar o mundo ao invés de fabricar antenas, se bem que o mundo estaria nas trevas se não houvesse as antenas. Ai está um paradoxo para se pensar.
Mas vamos lá. Um automóvel, para ir daqui até ai, realiza um trabalhão. Como vocês ainda estão longe! Para fazer esta viagem, o automóvel precisa gastar energia. E gasta. Se nós relacionarmos matematicamente o trabalho do automóvel com a energia que ele gastou para realizar este trabalho, criamos um conceito chamado eficiência. Antena sem eficiência é como um castelo sem parede. Ef = W / E . Eficiência é igual a trabalho dividido por energia.
O que nos interessa realmente num castelo é sermos o dono, mas num equipamento como um carro ou uma antena o que nos interessa? Ora o que nos interessa neles é a eficiência. Perfeito seria, se eu pudesse embarcar no meu carro e fosse visitar vocês sem gastar energia. A eficiência seria infinita. Trabalho ÷ 0 = infinito. Tai uma definição de milagre. Mas no meu caldeirão onde eu coloco minhas porções, gasto muita energia para realizar o trabalho. Ou seja: Não existe trabalho sem queima de energia.
Pouquíssimos equipamentos possuem eficiência alta. Dizem que o transformador é o campeão, que trabalha com uma eficiência de 95%. Quase um milagre. Um bom automóvel fica em torno de 40%. E uma antena? Afinal a antena também trabalha. O trabalho de uma antena é transformar a energia em forma de corrente elétrica em energia irradiada em forma de ondas, ou o contrário.Legal né? 
Num castelo, a eficiência depende do operário, numa antena a eficiência depende da VSWR. Tão lembrado dela? Para os que não estão, voltem lá na Tríade e leiam de novo. Para os que estão lembrados, a fixa caiu.
A ultima pedra a ser colocada é a compreensão de que a potência com que um radinho realmente está funcionando no acoplamento depende da eficiência da antena. Esta eficiência pode variar de quase zero a quase infinito. Gosto muito do quase, ele é muito capcioso. Você pode estar usando um radinho de 400mW de potência, mas se o VSWR por 8, a potência que realmente está sendo usada é de 39% da potência do rádio, ou seja, 156 mW o resto está sendo perdido. Vide tabela abaixo.
Por isso eu digo, o cabo coaxial caro, tipo celflex, pode ser uma solução pior que o cabo RGC 213 se este estiver bem acoplado. Regra: Mal acoplado VSWR alto. Bem acoplado, VVSWR baixo.
Não me culpem, foram os nossos ancestrais que inventaram os castelos e que decidiram também, estabelecer uma relação biunívoca entre eficiência e VSWR. Até que os veios não foram bobos. Eficiência é difícil para burro medir, VSWR é barbada. Estão, basta fazer uma tabelinha entre um e outro ou uma regrinha matemática,um programinha ou comprar um pen drive USB que mede.
A eficiência é o segredo do reino, quem entender este conceito dominará antenas. O ganho da antena é o mesmo com a eficiência baixa ou com a eficiência alta. É preferível menor ganho com maior eficiência do que o contrário. Disse num outro tópico que ganho não era o mais importante, estou construindo a prova. Disse também que o melhor cabo não é o mais curto nem o mais caro. Comprar cabo Heliax ou Celflex para instalar antena de 5,8GHz? Só bobo faz isso.
Quem nos olhar de longe, já poderá formar uma idéia. Somos cavalheiros templários defendendo o nosso castelo. Falta muito pouquinho para terminar. Depois, vamos decora-lo por dentro com adornos que lembrarão os druidas. Vamos pinta-lo de verde, para que seja ali o melhor lugar de se estar. Vamos colocar lençol nas camas onde queremos que ninguém de fora nos incomode. Como todo bom castelo, haverá um fantasma, e o nome dele será interferômetro. Mas não se assustem, como eu já disse noutro artigo ele é camarada.
Dia 28 espero vocês, venham se deliciar com as provas. Nada de magia ou milagres, só laboratório e demonstração. Um medidor vale mais que mil programas. Alem disso ficaremos amigos quando estivermos girando a pá do caldeirão.

Talvez seja pretensão minha querer construir esse castelo. Então, para aqueles que são melhores arquitetos que eu, aqui está à planta. 

http://www.getec.cefetmt.br/~luizcar..._usp/lt7_1.PDF

Gilvan
 :Shakehands: 


http://www.harepix.com/images/1671964838.jpg

----------


## 1929

Caraca, então desde o início da controvérsia, eu já estava com a cabeça que seria o estabelecimento de uma ROE mais baixa possível.
Como minha "formação" é de radioamador, nunca me saiu da cabeça a ROE. Mas nestas frequencias altas não achei nenhum medidor. Só lá fora eu vi num site.
Mas radioamador nunca corta um cabo coaxial de qualquer jeito. Vai lá de calculadora em punho, confere, confere de novo, alguns até usam um acoplador variável para acertar a ROE.

Mas depois alguns me tiraram da cabeça essa preocupação dizendo que isso éra irrelevante em 2.4

Mas daí vai que radiofrequencia é sempre radiofrequencia e tem leis que regem seu comportamento.

Mas ainda fica a questão das estações vizinhas que estão entrando como interferencia ou sobreposiçaõ, como queiram. Eu só quero saber se em *todos os casos* dá para conviver harmoniosamente com isso ou não. Pois esta é a polêmica toda, desde o início. Elimina ou não elimina?

----------


## JHONNE

Definitivamente não sei construir castelo sozinho é claro, é muito trabalho pra mim, talvez pela minha pouca eficiência, interessante saber que o transformador é muito eficiente, quase 95% é ótimo. Também conheço outro concito quando se trata de eficiência: "Sinegia", é quando 1 + 1 são mais 2, quando 2 + 2 são mais que quatro. Sim é dificil encontrar nas fórmulas matemáticas que trabalham com lógicas precisas, mas é fácil encontrar em um grupo únido com o mesmo objetivo.

Convido vcs a estudar as plantas do castelo do Gilvan Juntos, quem sabe assim, mesmo não sendo arquitetos, surge uma sinergia, e possamos ser maiores ou mais fortes do que realmente somos.

Quem sabe abriremos um outro tópico pra isso!

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

> HELP! I NEED SOMEBODYHELP! NOT JUST ANYBODYHELP! YOU KNOW I NEED SOMEONEHELP!WHEN I WAS YOUNGER SO MUCH YOUNGER THAN TODAYI NEVER NEEDED ANYBODY´S HELP IN ANY WAYAND NOW THESE DAYS ARE GONEI´M NOT SO SELF ASSUREDNOW I FIND I´VE CHANGED MY MINDI´VE OPENED UP THE DOORS
>  Preciso que vocês me ajudem. Estou as ordens para qualquer um se for serviços leves. O serviço pesado fica com vocês.
>  Primeiro vou fazer uma boa afirmação, mas antes vou ser muito cauteloso. Porque posso receber mísseis vindo de alem fronteira destinados a explodirem na minha cabeça.
>  Tenho dito que há muita diferença entre Fenômeno físico e Modelo. Falei até dos artifícios que se cria para interpretar o fenômeno físico. Quem compreendeu isso, deverá embarcar no trem deste novo tópico. Lá vai:
>  Enlace Ponto a ponto existe!
> *Enlace Ponto Multiponto não existe!*
>  Continuam bem sentados? 
>  Pois é. Precisamos explorar este conceito junto. Uma antena quando está ligada num AP, temos por definição ser uma antena multiponto. Porém, esta antena nunca estará ligada ao mesmo tempo com outras duas. Nem estará recebendo e transmitindo ao mesmo tempo. O roteator não deixa. É sempre uma coisa de cada vez. Logo, no domínio do tempo, para dada posição do roteador a antena do AP está se comunicando com apenas outra antena de cliente. Sendo assim, só existe ponto a ponto.
> Concordam?
> ...


Seria o tempo necessário até receber a resposta que o pacote enviado chegou ao destino...?

----------


## 1929

> Definitivamente não sei construir castelo sozinho é claro, é muito trabalho pra mim, talvez pela minha pouca eficiência, interessante saber que o transformador é muito eficiente, quase 95% é ótimo. Também conheço outro concito quando se trata de eficiência: "Sinegia", é quando 1 + 1 são mais 2, quando 2 + 2 são mais que quatro. Sim é dificil encontrar nas fórmulas matemáticas que trabalham com lógicas precisas, mas é fácil encontrar em um grupo únido com o mesmo objetivo.
> 
> Convido vcs a estudar as plantas do castelo do Gilvan Juntos, quem sabe assim, mesmo não sendo arquitetos, surge uma sinergia, e possamos ser maiores ou mais fortes do que realmente somos.
> 
> Quem sabe abriremos um outro tópico pra isso!


Principalmente que construir castelos está na moda. Pelo menos entre alguns (poucos?) deputados.

----------


## Xororo

Muito interessante o texto das tríades, só que o primeiro número ímpar é 1 e não 3  :Wink:

----------


## JHONNE

Na tentativa de desvendar alguns enigmar do nosso amigo Gilvan, abri um novo tópico:

Coeficiente de reflexão: Como medir?

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Eu já disse isso, vou repetir. Vocês não precisam comprar medidor de onda estacionária ou outro equipamento qualquer. Se vocês tiverem o conhecimento na cabeça. Só com o LepTop vocês fazem um bom acoplamento. É isso que eu ensino no curso. Os instrumentos só servem para demonstrar o que eu tenho dito.
Gilvan

----------


## JHONNE

> Eu já disse isso, vou repetir. Vocês não precisam comprar medidor de onda estacionária ou outro equipamento qualquer. Se vocês tiverem o conhecimento na cabeça. Só com o LepTop vocês fazem um bom acoplamento. É isso que eu ensino no curso. Os instrumentos só servem para demonstrar o que eu tenho dito.
> Gilvan


 
Bem, dê uma dica pra nós, pobres mortais, que temos que trabalhar de segunda a sexta e não podemos a qualquer tempo cruzar o país para fazer o curso!


Onde eu posso intervir numa instalação a fim de melhorar o acoplamento: cabo, posição, potência ?

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

RESPONSÁVEL TÉCNICO
A Anatel exigiu que os provedores fossem registrados no CREA e o CREA para registrar os provedores, exigiu que os provedores tivessem um responsável técnico. Com muita dor no bolso o pessoal correu atrás deste responsável para fugir das pesadas multas que a Anatel papa. Os Responsáveis Técnicos então, foram contratados.
 Andei pesquisando, o quanto os provedores estão pagando para este profissional. Se for um engenheiro, não é muito, se for um técnico de grau médio, é menos ainda. Daí fui me informar com os provedores que eu conheço, o que o dito cujo faz. A resposta foi unânime: -Quase nada.
 Outra coisa que me confunde é a verborréia nas resoluções da Anatel. Claro que é escrita na mais correta gramática engegados. Não sabem que significa engegados? É uma escrita feita por carinhas que são metade engenheiros e metade advogados. Assim sendo, eu capto só 50%. Prefiro sempre ficar quieto. Tenho medo deles. Por decisão federal ele tem o direito, se assim decidirem, de me jogar na masmorra.
 Porem o caroço do responsável técnico não quer abaixar na minha garganta. Vamos ver:
 Se um paciente morrer por erro médico este médico é punido.
 Se um edifício cai por erro de projeto ou construção e engenheiro civil é punido.
 Se um advogado cometer omissão de provas e o seu cliente for condenado, este advogado é punido.
 Três exemplos chegam, mas em todas as profissões se houver incompetência do responsável técnico, com prejuízo para quem o contratou, o responsável técnico é punido.
 Posto isso, vamos á diante. 
 O responsável técnico de um provedor é responsável pelo que? Ele dede ser apenas um fiscal da Anatel e não permitir que equipamentos não homologados sejam usados no provedor?
 Um provedor atende uma comunidade. Já é muito comum provedores ter mil usuários. Os que ainda não tem esta quantia logo terão. Sendo assim, no meu entender, o responsável técnico tem como sua primeira responsabilidade o interesse desta comunidade. Se o responsável técnico for um engenheiro, quando ele se formou fez esse juramento.
*No cumprimento do meu dever de engenheiro, 
não me deixarei levar pelo brilho excessivo da tecnologia, 
esquecendo-me completamente de que trabalho 
para o bem do homem e não da máquina.**Respeitarei a natureza, evitando projetar ou construir 
equipamentos que destruam o equilíbrio ecológico 
ou que o poluam.**Colocarei todo meu conhecimento científico a serviço 
do conforto e desenvolvimento da humanidade.**Assim sendo, estarei em paz comigo e com Deus.*Se for assim, eu pergunto:
 Se um provedor de internet tem interferência nas suas instalações, quem é o responsável por isso e quem deve ser punido?
 Se um provedor de internet inocentemente faz uma instalação de antenas mal feita quem é o responsável e quem deve ser punido?
 Se um provedor de internet habilitado, possui um concorrente ilegal que prejudica o seu trabalho, quem deve denunciar e exigir desligamento imediato do serviço clandestino? Não tem que ser aquele que será punido legalmente? Não tem que ser o responsável técnico? Mas se a Anatel não tiver tempo para atender uma denúncia feita por um responsável técnico? Ora então não precisa este profissional. Ele representa neste caso, dinheiro posto fora pelo dono do provedor.
 A engenharia cresceu tanto, que universidades pensam em acabar com este curso e embutir suas matérias em outros currículos universitários. Nenhum engenheiro habilitado pelo CREA é “um banda larga” na engenharia, mas qualquer um legalmente serve para ser responsável técnico. E os que são habilitados mas não se especializaram em telecomunicação? Ora estes terão que tirar seus velhos cadernos da gaveta e estudar.
 Já passaram aqui, nos cursos que eu administrei, mais de cem pessoas. Nenhum responsável técnico. Porque? Eles não precisam aprender, pois já sabem? Se não precisam aprender porque não ensinaram para o corpo técnico do provedor? Eles não sabem e não vem porque nada lhe é cobrado? Acho que sim. Mas daí a culpa é do provedor que pega leve com ele.
 Para concluir, defendo a tese que ou o responsável técnico resolve o problema técnico no provedor ou paga por isso. Assim como qualquer responsável técnico.
 Se algum de vocês discordarem de mim, por favor, me corrijam.
 Gilvan

----------


## JHONNE

Concordo plenamente Gilvan,


Hoje, eles são apenas como aqueles antigos adesivos que se colocava no parabrisa do carro para ter o direito de circular? 'Não me lembro mais o nome!!!

----------


## 1929

> Concordo plenamente Gilvan,
> 
> 
> Hoje, eles são apenas como aqueles antigos adesivos que se colocava no parabrisa do carro para ter o direito de circular? 'Não me lembro mais o nome!!!


Parece que era selo pedágio.
foi uma das grandes empulhadas no povo brasileiroi Um dinheirão arrecadado.
Hoje acho que se chama CID. 14% sobre cada litro de combustível para manter nossas estradas. Piada!

Mas isso não é novo. Na década de 60 inventaram o Empréstimo compulsório. Ele incidia que eu me lembre sobre cada transação imobiliária. Nunca mais ninguém viu a cor do dinheiro.
Depois passou a chamar-se bloqueio da poupança.
Muda o penteado mas a modelo é a mesma.
Será que isso vai se repetir com a responsabilidade técnica? Não creio.
Vai depender muito da relação dono do provedor X engenheiro. Nada que um bom diálogo não resolva.

----------


## Magal

*É SEMPRE BOM LEMBRAR!!!*

*JURAMENTO: “Prometo que, no cumprimento do meu dever de Engenheiro não me deixarei cegar pelo brilho excessivo da tecnologia, de forma a não me esquecer de que trabalho para o bem do Homem e não da máquina. Respeitarei a natureza, evitando projetar ou construir equipamentos que destruam o equilíbrio ecológico ou poluam, além de colocar todo o meu conhecimento científico a serviço do conforto e desenvolvimento da humanidade. Assim sendo, estarei em paz Comigo e com Deus.”* 


*http://sandrocan.files.wordpress.com...pg?w=200&h=234*


*SÍMBOLO:* A Minerva tornou-se um símbolo que identifica os politécnicos, com suas insígnias: a lança, o capacete e a égide. É protetora e companheira, deusa guerreira, mas, ao mesmo tempo, deusa da sabedoria e da reflexão. Ela não vence seus inimigos pela força bruta, mas pelos ardis que inventa, pela astúcia e pela inteligência de seus estratagemas. Deusa guerreira, da sabedoria, das atividades práticas, mas também do trabalho artesanal de fiação, do espírito criativo e da vida especulativa, ela reúne aspectos fundamentais à formação do politécnico. A Minerva sintetiza duas dimensões do trabalho do engenheiro: a criação, por um lado, e a execução, por outro.

*DIA DO ENGENHEIRO: Onze de Dezembro*

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Flutuação é a condição em que se encontra um corpo dentro da água quando este corpo tem a sua densidade menor que a da água. Flutuação é também a condição que pode se encontrar uma bateria carregada quando esta se encontra ligada á uma fonte de energia adequada. Quase mesma coisa.
 Foi o inglês Isaac Newton quem acabou fazendo o golo de placa. Ele era meio pirado, metido à alquimista. Se não tivesse gastado tanto tempo tentando transformar chumbo em ouro, imaginem o que ele teria nos legado. Mas legou. Em 1.687 Newton publicou um livro com a interpretação de gravidade. Princípios matemáticos da filosofia natural. Uma esorregadela foi a sua frase: Matéria atrai matéria na razão direta das suas massas e na razão inversa do quadrado das distâncias que as separam. Essa parte que diz _matéria atrai matéria_ é a derrapada que por muito tempo colou. Mas fora isso, o magnífico castelo intelectual construído por Newton. Tinha como alicerce a aceleração.
 Passaram-se trezentos anos e a população do planeta de Newton chegou ao incrível número de seis bilhões de pessoas. Quantas destas pessoas compreendem bem o conceito de aceleração? Eu diria uma em cada mil pessoas. Ou seja, muito poucos.
 Newton navegou num mar desconhecido, onde ele não tinha estrelas para se guiar. Tinha a liberdade de construir sua obra com as ferramentas que escolhesse. Escolheu a flutuação.
 Os homens de ciência da época torceram o nariz e acharam aquela construção de pensamento inverossímil e não aprovaram.
 O maluco beleza não se entregou. Criou uma estrutura de pensamento matemático que chamou cálculo diferencial e integral e provou de novo. Provou de um jeito irredutível e convincente. Não sobrou outra alternativa, para dominar tínhamos que aprender matemática e como domina o mais bem adaptado começou a batalha da compreensão que dura até hoje.
 Alguém um dia no passado disse assim: -E aquele outro jeito? Aquele negócio de flutuação? Pensadores, intelectuais, amantes da física começaram a cavoucar no método da flutuação de Newton. Foi quando o pasmo se fez. Era muito mais simples mais adequado para desenvolver o pensamento, só que ai era tarde. A ferramenta do integral e do diferencial tinha-se revelado polivalente e servia como uma luva em todas os outras correntes do pensamento científico do homem. 
 Mas no que consistia esse método de flutuação? O método da flutuação é a maneira de chegar na conclusão usando o mínimo de evidências possíveis. Pulando etapas onde a demonstração é muito complicada, adotando uma resposta inevitavelmente correta. Vou dar um exemplo com um interrogatório no qual o veredicto daria a condenação a cadeira elétrica.
 Uma pessoa foi assassinada num apartamento ás 22h de um determinado dia. Neste mesmo dia ás 22,10h viram o Sebastião sair correndo pela porta do edifício. Este fato basta para condenar o Sebastião? E se o Sebastião fosse um bombeiro e estivesse atendendo um chamado?
 A pessoa morta tinha sido esfaqueada e o Sebastião estava com uma faca na mão. Basta para condenar o Sebastião? E se o Sebastião tivesse achado a faca no corredor?
 Alguém no corredor viu o Sebastião saindo de dentro do apartamento onde estava a vítima? Basta para culpar o Sebastião? E se tivesse outra pessoa dentro do apartamento onde houve o homicídio? 
 Alguém viu o Sebastião esfaqueando a vítima. Basta para condenar o Sebastião? E se o Sebastião tivesse sido intencionalmente drogado e induzido a cometer o crime?
 Se o Sebastião confessasse o crime? Basta para condenar o Sebastião? E se o Sebastião fosse demente?
 Há um momento do interrogatório que se adota a culpa ou a inocência do Sebastião sem margem de erro. O método que se deve usar no interrogatório é o da flutuação. Flutuação é a quantidade de evidências necessária para deduzir o certo. Para uns é mais e para outros é menos. Flutua.
 Newton usou primeiramente o método da flutuação porque era o método mais comum vigente. Era e é. Nós usamos o método da flutuação na maioria dos nossos problemas. Em telecomunicação então, nem se fala. Querem ver?
 Duas antenas precisam ser instaladas por um técnico para fazer um enlace de 50Km. Considerando que o técnico sabe instalar as antenas pergunta-se: Qual é o diâmetro destas antenas? Qual a potência do rádio? E o cabo? Existe uma cadeia de equações matemáticas que respondem a estas perguntas. Estas seriam uma resposta não flutuante a resposta da flutuação é o uso de gráficos, da intuição, da experiência, do aconselhamento etc...
 A medicina do leigo é flutuante. A física do leigo é flutuante. A justiça do leigo é flutuante. O amor é flutuante. As religiões com sua fé são flutuantes. 
 Deduzível, demonstrável, reducionismo, provado, igualdade, perfeição, são características dispensável nas telecomunicações para o nosso técnico instalador. Elas existem e é necessário para quem quiser desenvolve-las, mas para quem quiser manuseá-la, basta as flutuações. 
 Os artistas foram os mais bem sucedidos no uso das flutuações. O avião foi desenhado por Miguel Ângelo séculos antes de construído. O submarino foi romanceado por Júlio Verne em livro dezenas de anos antes de construído. Quem não viu Star Trek Jornada nas Estrelas? Ainda não fazemos tele transporte de pessoas, mas fazemos de partículas, é só uma questão de tempo para que o comandante Kirk e o Sr Spock sejam lembrados como os primeiros artistas a proporem o teletransporte.
 Artistas, maluco beleza e tecnólogos, são três pessoas bem acopladas. Um sonha o outro prova e o outro constrói. Nós? Nos flutuamos.

 Quando eu administro o curso de instalação de antenas, tenho prateleiras cheias de livros onde fica escondida a demonstração matemática. Nunca uso. Navego com os participantes pelo sensorial. Mostro o resultando certo com a evidência dos instrumentos de medida. Sempre atinjo o objetivo. Dia 28 tem mais. aproveite as vagas que ainda tem.

 Adoro o método das flutuações.

Gilvan Enriconi
 :Shakehands:

----------


## 1929

> ...
> ...
> Duas antenas precisam ser instaladas por um técnico para fazer um enlace de 50Km. Considerando que o técnico sabe instalar as antenas pergunta-se: Qual é o diâmetro destas antenas? Qual a potência do rádio? E o cabo? Existe uma cadeia de equações matemáticas que respondem a estas perguntas. Estas seriam uma resposta não flutuante a resposta da flutuação é o uso de gráficos, da intuição, da experiência, do aconselhamento etc...



Gilvan, entre tuas divagações, me chamou a atenção nesta frase a pergunta: e o cabo?

Entre as variáveis, como diametro da antena, não dá para mexer, pois já está fabricada. Só sobram duas variáveis, a potencia, que podemos aumentar ou diminuir, e o cabo.
Principalmente este é que está me chamando a atenção. E eu vou flutuar por aí. Jà te perguntei logo no início se o comprimento do cabo tinha influência. 
Vou começar a "flutuar" novamente, usando meus conhecimentos "praticos" de radioamador e vou ver no que vai dar.
O Sérgio também já citou alguma coisa neste sentido.

----------


## rogeriosims

Amigos,

Encontrei um bom material sobre a carta de smith deem uma olhada.

http://www.deetc.isel.ipl.pt/sistema.../II_Teoria.pdf

Mais links em:
https://under-linux.org/f123128-apos...a-optica-e-etc

Fonte: www.deetc.isel.ipl.pt
Instituto superior de engenharia de lisboa: departamento de engenharia de eletronica, telecomunicacoes e de computadores

Abraço

----------


## 1929

> Amigos,
> 
> Encontrei um bom material sobre a carta de smith deem uma olhada.
> 
> http://www.deetc.isel.ipl.pt/sistema...ebenta/Linhas/
> http://www.deetc.isel.ipl.pt/sistema.../II_Teoria.pdf
> 
> Abraço


O primeiro link dá acesso negado.
O segundo está ok.

E lendo, cada vêz me convenço mais que o comprimento do cabo é relevante sim. E a presença de elementos estranhos nas proximidades de uma antena modifica a impedancia característica da antena, sendo então necessário fazer um casamento de impedâncias.
Vamos agora ver isso na prática. É muita conta para minha cabeça.

----------


## Xororo

Agora me respondam, é realmente necessário fazer tanta conta pra ter qualidade e segurança? Muito provedor num faz a mínima idéia de tudo isso.

----------


## 1929

> Agora me respondam, é realmente necessário fazer tanta conta pra ter qualidade e segurança? Muito provedor num faz a mínima idéia de tudo isso.


REalmente é muita conta. Na maior partes destes cálculos é para provar o que afirmam.
Para nós é que interessa mesmo é a prática. Cálculos podem ajudar a entender o porque das coisas.

Este fim de semana vou tentar algo na prática. Juntar o que alguns já comentaram e ver de perto este negócio de comprimento de cabo. Se não der certo, pelo menos tentei.

----------


## Xororo

> REalmente é muita conta. Na maior partes destes cálculos é para provar o que afirmam.
> Para nós é que interessa mesmo é a prática. Cálculos podem ajudar a entender o porque das coisas.
> 
> Este fim de semana vou tentar algo na prática. Juntar o que alguns já comentaram e ver de perto este negócio de comprimento de cabo. Se não der certo, pelo menos tentei.


Faça isso, apesar de que com tamanho de cabo nunca tive problemas, o pessoal fala que o máximo utilizável pra não dar muita perda é 10m, mas antes de usarmos AP no provedor que eu trabalhava eu lembro de uma instalação com 21m de cabo com acesso excelente (não perfeito, porque o local era um pouco impróprio pra instalação).

----------


## jodrix

> Faça isso, apesar de que com tamanho de cabo nunca tive problemas, o pessoal fala que o máximo utilizável pra não dar muita perda é 10m, mas antes de usarmos AP no provedor que eu trabalhava eu lembro de uma instalação com 21m de cabo com acesso excelente (não perfeito, porque o local era um pouco impróprio pra instalação).



Amigo, sabia que um cabo com 15 m pode dar menos perda que um de 10 ou entaõ que um de 7 pode dar menos perda que um de 5, o que o amigo 1929 quis dizer tem haver com acoplamento....muito discutido por aqui....


Abraços..


Jodrix

----------


## 1929

> Amigo, sabia que um cabo com 15 m pode dar menos perda que um de 10 ou entaõ que um de 7 pode dar menos perda que um de 5, o que o amigo 1929 quis dizer tem haver com acoplamento....muito discutido por aqui....
> 
> 
> Abraços..
> 
> 
> Jodrix


Há meus tempos de PY e PX.
Eu fazia aquelas antenas Quadra Cúbica para PX. 
Era uma geringonça danada, mas tinha um ganho excepcional.
Aquilo para funcionar só acertando com um acoplador na própria antena. É chamado de acoplador gama.
É usado também nas direcionais yagi para px. e vhf. Basicamente é um cursor na união do cabo coaxial com a vareta de alumínio da antena.
Com o medidor de ROE se deixava com a menor ROE possível. Ia ajustando no cursor.

----------


## Xororo

> Amigo, sabia que um cabo com 15 m pode dar menos perda que um de 10 ou entaõ que um de 7 pode dar menos perda que um de 5, o que o amigo 1929 quis dizer tem haver com acoplamento....muito discutido por aqui....
> 
> 
> Abraços..
> 
> 
> Jodrix


Entendi... é que falar de "acoplamento" comigo é falar grego. Se alguém puder passar alguma informação só pra eu ter a idéia do negócio eu agradeço.

Abraços!

----------


## jpjust

Rapaz, demorou pra ler isso tudo aqui viu, so fui ver esse post hoje.

Vou começar tentando responder sobre o tempo entre um quadro (e nao pacote) 802.11 e outro.

Acho que isso não seria relevante, pois quando é usado o CSMA/CA (que nem nas redes 802.11), após transmitir um quadro, o AP (ou placa, etc.) aguarda pelo ACK antes de transmitir outro. Portanto, a reflexão do sinal de um quadro transmitido não vai "colidir" com o sinal do próximo quadro dentro do cabo.

Minha preocupação com ROE é apenas na questão da perda por reflexão. Aliás, em Wi-Fi, minha preocupação maior é o CSMA/CA. Não acho esse método adequado a ambientes outdoor (por isso com Nstreme temos a opção de desativar o CSMA/CA).

PS: Sobre aquela xarada das caixas de areia, ninguém respondeu, mas na caixa 4, não há interferência entre os grãos, a interferência é na luz (ou cores) dos grãos. No caso, a ausência de luz dos grãos pretos estão reduzindo a luminosidade dos grãos brancos, tornando todos em tonz de cinza.  :Smile:  Estou correto, Gilvan?

----------


## Magal

E o curso online?????

----------


## JHONNE

> E o curso online?????


Eu realmente não entendo Gilvan, ele fala que é preciso apenas um laptop para instalar bem uma antena, e posta um monte de material com milhares de fórmulas complexas que só interessam aos fabrincantes quando do projeto dos seus produtos.


Financeiramente, ele me parece estar muito bem, então, Porquê não dissiminar esse conhecimento? 

E quao fiéis são os diciplos, que não falam mais no assunto depois do curso. Até entendo, ética.

Ta certo, não tô querendo conhecimento de graça, mas a não ser que o Gilvan seja sócio de alguma empresa aérea, não vejo o que motivaria eu percorrer o país pelos ares, cometer pelo ao menos três faltas no trabalho (sou funcionário publico e ainda não ganho dinheiro com wireless) para que o senhor Gilvan me ensine a utilizar seu laptop na instalação de uma antena.

Curso online funciona! e sinceramente eu pagaria até mais caro porele, como já disse não posso me dar esse luxo de viajar a qualquer momento.

----------


## PauloSantos

Amigo Gilvan, estou por aqui. A propósito, qual o valor do investimento no curso de Antenas no final do mes? Temos que preparar a algibeira.... he he..

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

NO PORTÃO DO CÉU

Já aconteceu com vocês de ao instalarem uma antena, o sinal ficar mais forte se você vira um pouco a direção da parábola para um outro lado? A antena apontada para uma direção diferente da direção certa e o sinal pode ficar mais forte? Pode uma antena estar com o lóbulo de irradiação torto? A resposta é *pode*.
Não é erro de construção da parábola, nem erro de montagem da parábola. É erro de instalação. 
Para que vocês não digam que é uma charada, aqui vai à resposta: - Na instalação tem que estar definido o plano de terra da antena.
Já aconteceu com vocês de ao instalarem uma antena, levarem um choque da antena?
Pode uma antena dar choque se ela está ligada num radinho que funciona com 12Vcc ? Está é boa né? A resposta é *pode*. É erro de instalação.
. Pode ser que estes dois fenômenos nunca tenham acontecido com nenhum de vocês, que tenha sido imperícia minha. Mas acho que não.
O choque elétrico é sentido por nós quando a voltagem começa a ficar maior que 70Vac. Algumas pessoas têm menor resistência à passagem da corrente elétrica por dentro delas e sentem o choque elétrico com menor tensão elétrica, mas setenta volts são a média. 
Mas vejam só. Se a antena estiver energisada com um valor que o técnico ao instalar não sinta a tensão elétrica sobre a antena? Isso não pode acontecer. O valor da tensão elétrica entre a antena, quando a antena está ligada, e o rádio tem que ser zero, senão o lóbulo entorta. Gostaram desta?
Pode ser que eu esteja chovendo no molhado e que nenhum de vocês tenham tido problemas como este. Neste caso uma vez por mês eu falo de mais para vinte pessoas.
Um bom conselho: Se não querem no futuro arderem no fogo do inferno, comessem a estudar em matemática os números complexos. É imperdoável vocês não saberem brincar com esse brinquedinho. Como eu vou morrer primeiro que vocês e como eu sou quase um santo vou ficar lá no portão do céu do lado de São Pedro cochichando no ouvido dele: - Este ai não deixa entrar, lá em baixo ele instalava antena e não estudou números complexos.

Um abraço.
Gilvan
 :Shakehands:

----------


## JHONNE

Sempre quis montar um provedor de internet!!

_"Hey mãe!_
_Eu tenho uma guitarra elétrica_
_Durante muito tempo isso foi tudo_
_Que eu queria ter"_

Entre as opções, de uma forma lógica pra mim, escolhi o sistema wireless, afinal parecia perfeito,

_"Mas, hey mãe!_
_Alguma coisa ficou pra trás_
_Antigamente eu sabia exatamente o que fazer"_

Com ajuda de amigos, colaboradores e alguns clientes de manutenção que apostaram na idéia trouxemos uma solução para uma pequena cidade que até então estava a margem da conectividade no interior Minas

_"Hey mãe!_
_Tenho uns amigos tocando comigo_
_Eles são legais, além do mais,_
_Não querem nem saber"_


Bem, agora estou por minha conta, alguns acham até que estou ganhando dinheiro!!! Aprendi a aprender e saber que existe um mundo de conhecimento e que as vezes não consigo nem separar o jolho do trigo. As vezes o conhecimento parece tão vasto e longe.

_Mas agora, lá fora,_
_Todo mundo é uma ilha_
_A milhas e milhas e milhas de qualquer lugar"_


Quando se trata do assunto me sinto uma criança precisando aprender e nem sei o que aprender ainda, que bom que nós temos um forum e quanto ele já me ajudou, afinal este é o propósito: Compartilhar o pouco que sabemos para que cada um saiba mais um pouco baseado no conhecimento que adquiriu e nas experiências pessoais, afinal se tivessemos que pagar pra aprender tudo que aprendemos aqui, seria uma loucura!!

_"Nessa terra de gigantes_
_Que trocam vidas por diamantes_
_A juventude é uma banda_
_Numa propaganda de refrigerantes"_

Desculpe gente, tava ouvindo música, acho que deu *interferência*!

_"E eu, o que faço com esse números?"_

----------


## Magal

Boa música!!! Engenheiros do Hawaii

----------


## jpjust

Bixo, sepre gostei de matemática. Enquanto os colegas do curso tinham raiva de limites e derivadas, perguntando-se "pra que vou usar essa p...", eu as usava nos problemas dos campeonatos de programação da acm. Porém, confesso: apesar de saber que tudo na matemática tem uma utilidade, nunca havia encontrado a utilidade dos números complexos. Tava até pensando nisso umas duas semanas atrás.

Agora sei que a única coisa da matemática que eu ainda não havia encontrado a utilidade, tem uma utilidade, que ainda por cima, eu vou acabar tendo que usar a partir de agora. Obrigado Gilvan, você salvou minha vida.  :Smile:  Sério mesmo  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1929

Pô meu, faz 44 anos que estudei (felizmente muito pouco) de números complexos. Não me lembro de mais nada.
Era uma piração total.

----------


## Magal

Para quem quer da uma relembrada:

Matematica Essencial: Medio: Numeros Complexos

Matemática do Científico e do Vestibular

Números Complexos II

----------


## 1929

> Para quem quer da uma relembrada:
> 
> Matematica Essencial: Medio: Numeros Complexos
> 
> Matemática do Científico e do Vestibular
> 
> Números Complexos II


Longe de mim com isso Magal.
Matemática nunca foi o meu forte. Só ficou mesmo o lado prático da coisa.

Quando fiz o vestibular a prova de Física na época não era como hoje. Me lembro que cairam só 4 questões dissertivas.
Uma delas exigia umas fórmulas matemáticas que eu já naquelas alturas havia embaralhado tudo na cabeça. 
Daí parti para a boa e velha regra de três. Resultado: acertei, mas me deram só metade dos pontos por isso. Mas deu para o gasto.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Longe de mim com isso Magal.
> Matemática nunca foi o meu forte. Só ficou mesmo o lado prático da coisa.
> 
> Quando fiz o vestibular a prova de Física na época não era como hoje. Me lembro que cairam só 4 questões dissertivas.
> Uma delas exigia umas fórmulas matemáticas que eu já naquelas alturas havia embaralhado tudo na cabeça. 
> Daí parti para a boa e velha regra de três. Resultado: acertei, mas me deram só metade dos pontos por isso. Mas deu para o gasto.


hehehehe,

pelo visto o amigo 1929 não fez engenharia. A matemática e física são fundamentais e chegam "a doer a cabeça", mesmo para mim, que se vê obrigado a lidar com a mesma. Devido às dificuldades com Cálculo Diferencial e Integral, Cálculo Número, Algebra Linear, Geometria Analítica, Física e outras pedreiras é de suma importância ter feito - e muito bem - o ensino básico e o segundo grau.

----------


## jpjust

A idéia é beber café!  :Coffee:

----------


## JHONNE

Certa vez, quando estudava o 1º ano do segundo grau na aula de matemática o professor me apresentou um tabela complexa de logarítimo na base 10, e disse: estejam com ela quando da prova, vocês vão precisar, e eu que nunca fã de papel, questionei: porque? não temos como calcular isso? ele me disse que seria muito complicado, três dias depois depois de muita fatoração crie um método de cálculo, na verdade não supreendi nínguem, me tinha como nerd, já que não custamava tirar menos que nota máxima em matemática e física, e eu também não queria surpreender nínguem, só queria provar pra mim mesmo que aquilo era possível. O fato que os cálculos davam muito trabalho e depois daquele dia passei a utilizar a tabela, então se meu objetivo não for defender uma tese, ou provar que algo tá errado, (como na concepção do meu conterrâneo Geraldo Cacique www.deducoeslogicas.com.br) não constumo perder tempo reiventando a roda, assim se um notebook e uma plaquinha resolve meu problema, não pretendo estudar novamente tudo isso para provar o que já está provado, afinal sei fundamento da capacitância, indutância, resistência, a teoria de linhas de transmissão e propagação das ondas, mas não construo equipamentos, apenas os instá-lo de acordo com as recomendações do fabricante.

Insteressante pra hoje é saber:

qual a melhor antena?
a impedância de 75 ohms que o fabricante anuncia está correta?
Onde está o maior problema de acoplamento numa instalação típica?
com que aparelhos, sistema ou teste posso identificar esses problemas?
Como corrígi-los? (até faria um cálculo complexo pra isso)

É isso gente, como disse a música: _"E eu o que eu faço com esses números?"_

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

http://img353.imageshack.us/img353/7139/pegarato.jpg


Gilvan
 :Shakehands:

----------


## 1929

Sei lá, é muita conta para minha cabeça.
Talvêz hoje se começasse a matemática do básico acho que até teria cabeça para assimilar. Mas na época, engenharia para mim era a última opção só por causa da bendita.

mas que os radioamadores estão usando a lua como difrator passivo para fazer contatos em vhf, e com bons resultados, é inegável. E como disse o Jhonne, um passa o conhecimento e a experiência para o outro e tudo funciona as mil maravilhas. Mesmo o leigo consegue este tipo de contato em vhf.

Mas sempre tem uma "alma bondosa" passando suas experiências.

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

Eu utilizaria umas antenas daquelas do willbug, que usa o mesmo material da nasa!

----------


## JHONNE

Gosto das crianças, pela simplicidade que elas resolvem as coisas. Essa eu perguntei pra meu filho: Papai se eu colocasse uma antena aqui e outra na lua vc que funcionaria? ele me respondeu: Como é que vc vai até lá? e ainda completou com um Vc tá doido?

Mas como meio adulto eu me pergunto:

Com a lua e a terra em movimento fica meio dificil alinhar não?

como seria o ack time-out? um cartão tira a soneca, enquanto o outro responde?

e o comportamento da atmosfera ? alguns ions principalmente a noite, não influiram na itensidade do sinal ?

como seria a alimentação do sistema na lua? sim porque energia solar acredito que não daria, visto a potência e as bateria que precisariam ser usadas

Mas como é uma situação hipotética, gostaria que mais alguem se habilitasse a responder. Pra mim a resposta é não, nem o protocolo, nem a rotação da terra e da lua permitem fazer um link desse tipo como nosso 5.8.

----------


## jpjust

Em 5.8 a atenuação é muito grande. Eu usaria baixas frequências. Aliás, não é assim que os astronautas fazem?

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

acho que a proposta do Gilvan é discutir sobre os meios técnicos , distancia, potencia, diametro da antena, entre outro... chegar lá é o menor dos problemas.

----------


## Magal

Acho o Gilvan um profissional respeitável e experiente!! Mas porque ele não vai direto no assunto ao invés de postar metáforas e charadas???

----------


## JHONNE

> acho que a proposta do Gilvan é discutir sobre os meios técnicos , distancia, potencia, diametro da antena, entre outro... chegar lá é o menor dos problemas.


Não, não acho que a proposta é discutir, eu discuto emitindo a minha opinião convencendo pelo conhecimento que tem, e até errando pelo conhecimento que não tenho!!!

Ta certo, ele não precisa provar nínguem, provando ou não provando a verdade não vai deixar de existir, no entanto também não precisa polemizar


acho a distância *um pouco longa*, a situação *um pouco complexa*, que apresente um problema real e aí sim será produtivo buscar os meios para resolvê-lo, principalmente se ele postar a grande contribuição que tenho certeza: ele tem pra dar!!

lembrando que isso é um forum de discusão onde estou apenas emitindo minha opinião e que sendo ela diferente das dos outros deve ser respeitada.

Gilvan, admiron muito em você, principalmente a forma de mostrar que tem conhecimento.

Talves se eu tivesse o conhecimento que vc tem, todos já o teriam, mas nínguem julga ninguem sem conhecer e sem estar no lugar dessa pessoa.

Se o objetivo é fazer nós aprendermos por nós mesmos, temo que ainda sejamos um pouco "Burros" para suas parábolas

----------


## Magal

Isso JHONNE, por isso que não discuto ou respondo tecnicamente as charadas do Gilvan.

----------


## Magal

Quanta coisa o Gilvan teria para ensinar para o pessoal do fórum, é uma pena!!!

----------


## jhonnyp

nossa, hoje vi esse tópico, fiquei admirado, dediquei um tempão a ler tudo, post a post.

sim ha muita coisa a se aprender. vou fazer esse curso logo, assim que conseguir, acho que vou de moto, hehe 600km,,

Todo Tecnico é util para a empresa, pq sabe fazer algo de bom, e o segredo esta no pulo do gato, eu posso ensinar varias coisas a varias pessoas, mas o que me diferencia dos outros, é aquela coisinha simples, que me torna especial. e isso pode ate ser passado, mas gente temos que fazer nossa parte tbem, esses poemas e xaradas, tem tudo a ver, a proposta nao é ensinar a receita do bolo e sim fazermos pensar, analisar e aprendermos com isso.

sobre a Lua, como a maioria dos tecnicos,o que ia fazer

Antena Hyperlink 37 dbi, cartao xr5 600 mw, em ambos os lados, uma estação Lunar para Ligar a RB433AH (que tem medidor de Voltagem) ,pra eu acompanhar daqui as baterias).

Acredito que se fosse estudar mais a fundo, ia descobrir ter uma relação onde no vacuo com qualquer potencia chegaria a uma distancia absurda, ou nao, por nao ter ar as ondas nao se propagaram, nao sei ao certo.... Mas um saberei.

Agora, mil aplausos ao Gilvan com o texto do Tecnico Responsavel, o que mais tem é tecnico e engenheiro, que só cobram a mensalidade, nao entendem porcaria nenhuma, e nao fazem nada.

Parabens, vou começar a atuar mais nesse forum..

----------


## Xororo

Isso é muito pra minha cabeça...
Sou ótimo em matemática, mas aí já é sacanagem... hauehaue!!!

----------


## bjaraujo

Tenho acompanhado esse tópico com entusiasmo. Aprender nunca é demais.

Não sou especialista mas com os conhecimento que tenho e considerando que ambos os pontos haveria alimentação para os equipamentos e desconsiderando o realinhamento e a sombra (rotação da Terra / deslocamento da Lua) seria possível e funcional sim.
Acredito que o cuidado maior será com a irradiação do sinal que deverá ser perpendicular à ionosfera de outro modo o sinal seria refletido (ou sofreria "ricochete").

É provável ainda que a onda irradiada sofra difração, e ruído das tempestades solar.

Chutes:
A) 250mW
B) 32 dbi (o diâmetro teria que seguir aquela sua recomendação para o acoplamento - ou é caixa verde?)
C) Certamente*.

Se o Ruble, a sonda em Marte e Apollo 13 funciona pq logo alí não funcionaria?! Acho que no vácuo ondas eletromagnéticas têm maior alcance já que não sofre resistência de moléculas no ar.




> http://img353.imageshack.us/img353/7139/pegarato.jpg
> 
> 
> Gilvan

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

> e isso pode ate ser passado, mas gente temos que fazer nossa parte tbem, esses poemas e xaradas, tem tudo a ver, a proposta nao é ensinar a receita do bolo e sim fazermos pensar, analisar e aprendermos com isso.
> 
> ..


parece que é bem por ai, tipo até o sergio ( que nao vai com a minha cara) é da mesma opinião do gilvan, "Pega tua vara que eu te ensino a pescar", esas charadas ja me dueram os dentes de tanto pesquisar, mesmo nao sendo pro meu bico eu sempre vo la no bendito google e do uma pesquisada, o que eu tava procurando hj era com respeito a propagação de ondas no vácuo, mas nao achei , sei que na atmosfera ela sofre bastante com obstaculos, mas no vacuo acho que com 32 Mw ou menos que seja, da pra atingir distancias absurdas.
E quanto a polêmica, olha o que eu achei no dicionário:
fórum| s. m. 
fórumhttp://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/imagens/transparent.gif
do Lat. _forum_


s. m., foro;

reunião ou local de reunião sobre tema específico ou para debate público;

seminário;

congresso;

encontro.



Pesquisando mais um poquinho sobre uma das definições "debate"
debate| s. m.3ª pess. sing. pres. ind. de debater2ª pess. sing. imp. de debater 
debatehttp://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/imagens/transparent.gif
s. m., discussão;

altercação;

disputa;

questão;

contestação.

----------


## Magal

Continuo dizendo que o Gilvan teria muito para ensinar aqui no fórum!!!

----------


## 1929

O Gilvan é um um grande marqueteiro, isso sim.

Ele sabe o que está dizendo, até pela formação profissional, mas leva o conhecimento no marketing.

Deixa até o Washington Olivetto no chão.

----------


## jpjust

Aqui fiz as seguintes contas.

Sendo p a perda em dBm no vácuo, d a distância em metros e f a frequência em Hz:

p = 20 * log(d) + 20 * log(f) - 147,56

p = 20 * log(40.000.000) + 20 * log(5.800.000.000) - 147,56

p = 20 * 7,602059991327962390427477789449 + 20 * 9,7634279935629372825465856576937 - 147,56

p = 152,04119982655924780854955578898 + 195,26855987125874565093171315387 - 147,56

p = 199,74975969781799345948126894278 =~ 199,75

Portanto, a perda do sinal no vácuo nesses 40.000 Km é de 199,75 dBm

Sendo TxP a potência de transmissão do rádio, TxG o ganho da antena de transmissão e RxG o ganho da antena de recepção, o sinal que chega em um rádio é TxP + TxG - p + RxG. Se quisermos ter uns -65 dBm de sinal no receptor, então TxP + TxG - p + RxG = -65.

Nesse enlace, vamos usar os XR5, que podem chegar a 28 dBm de potência. Já sabemos também a perda, então, a fórmula fica:

28 + TxG - 199,75 + RxG = -65

Vamos usar o mesmo XR5 do outro lado também, assim só precisamos fazer uma conta. As antenas também devem ser iguais, pra ficar tudo certinho. Então, se as antenas são iguais, TxG = RxG:

28 + TxG - 199,75 + TxG = -65

A equação agora só tem uma variável. Então, vamos calcular qual deve ser essa variável, ou seja, qual deve ser a nossa antena:

2 * TxG + 28 - 199,75 = -65

2 * TxG = 106,75

TxG = 106,75 / 2

TxG = 53,375

De acordo com os cálculos, uma antena de pelo menos 54 dBi de ganho e rádios XR5 em potência máxima nas duas pontas resolve o problema. Estou certo, Gilvan?

PS: Desprezei a ionosfera, pois não tenho certeza se ela trará problemas nesta frequência. Mesmo se soubesse, não saberia calcular a perda que o sinal teria ao passar pela ionosfera. Considerei apenas o vácuo e que a perda no ar e praticamente a mesma no vácuo, além de, nesse caminho todo, termos mais vácuo do que ar.

----------


## JHONNE

Parabéns!!!!

Meu radio mobile não conseguiu colocar uma estação na lua e infelizmente não pude fazer a conta, já que utilizo a facilidade do software

----------


## 1929

Brilhante Jpjust.

Agora que tu colocou no papel estas contas, ficou fácil de entender. Eu só gosto da matemática depois de resolvido os problemas. hehehe!!!

É um verdadeiro "ovo de Colombo", de tão fácil que ficou o entendimento, isto se não for mais uma charada do Gilvan.

Aqui pelo sul, quando se quer pegar alguém numa charada se diz "pega ratão" (não me pergunte o porquê da expressão, pois não sei). Por isso fico ainda com o pé atrás.

----------


## jpjust

> Aqui pelo sul, quando se quer pegar alguém numa charada se diz "pega ratão" (não me pergunte o porquê da expressão, pois não sei). Por isso fico ainda com o pé atrás.


Valeu pela explicação. Já ia mandar um e-mail pra Gilvan perguntando que diacho é "Pega Ratão"!  :Stick Out Tongue:  Acho que vou adotar essa gíria.

----------


## 1929

> Valeu pela explicação. Já ia mandar um e-mail pra Gilvan perguntando que diacho é "Pega Ratão"!  Acho que vou adotar essa gíria.


Ah! me esqueci de dizer. Normalmente é tipo pegadinha. Não uma charada com o ojetivo de fazer pensar.

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

a distancia entre a terra e a lua é de 384.000 kilometros aproximadamente. 40.000 quilometros é o que minha motinha ja rodou dando suporte aos clientes. Acho que é por isso que chama "pega ratão" a figura do guru..

----------


## Xororo

Caralho jpjust, doeu minhas vistas olhar pra tanta conta. Parabéns, realmente fiquei admirado com seu conhecimento matemático.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/6269/pegaratoiid.jpg
Gilvan
 :Shakehands:

----------


## 1929

> http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/6269/pegaratoiid.jpg
> Gilvan


Em repetidoras de tv é comum a montagem de antenas em fase.
Normalmente são conjuntos de yagi alimentadas com 1/4 de onda de diferença nos cabos, para casar a impedância.
Aumenta o ganho.

Mas em 2.4 já temos antenas de muito bom ganho, suficientes para o serviço.
Agora eu te pergunto: este uso seria para aquela antena de dupla polarização que tu fabrica?

----------


## sergio

Prometi que não iria mais comentar nada a respeito deste tipo de post... mas eu queria ver apenas um, unzinho só, que o Ilmo Sr. Gilvan ao menos respondesse, quando alguém lhe dirige uma questão. Só isso... vejo vários usuários perguntando, sugerindo, mas a resposta é o SILÊNCIO... 

Depois de um mês lá vem outro POST com um desenho mal feito....

Isso é um forum, normalmente existe um debate e não uma apresentação de temas para estudo em casa.

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

> Agora eu te pergunto: este uso seria para aquela antena de dupla polarização que tu fabrica?


De acordo com o desenho , são sim..

----------


## 1929

> De acordo com o desenho , são sim..


Se é assim, ele realmente é um grande marqueteiro.

----------


## JHONNE

É gente, dessa eu tô fora!!! Quero aprender a instalar antenas aqui na terra mesmo. Temo que eu não consiga nehum cliente na lua.


E quanto as ferramentas... Ainda prefiro meu radio mobile!!!

----------


## bjaraujo

Tenho a impressão que este senhor até quer ensinar algo, mas quer fazer isso provando aquela teoria dos parafusos e alicates de corte. "Dois iluminadores numa antena só."

Sr. Gilvan o que preciso para calcular o alcance de um enlace em 2.4, 3.3 ou 5.8 tedo o ganho da antena, sendo a mesma omni, setorial ou direcional e tendo a potência do rádio? O que mais devo considerar? Comecei testes a duas semanas. O que devo verificar se o alcance calculado não for alcançado? Grato

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

ensinando ele já está, garanto que muita gente que le os posts "malucos" dele sempre dao uma pesquisada, apareceu até umas contas muito doidas aqui...

----------


## JHONNE

> Tenho a impressão que este senhor até quer ensinar algo, mas quer fazer isso provando aquela teoria dos parafusos e alicates de corte. "Dois iluminadores numa antena só."
> 
> Sr. Gilvan o que preciso para calcular o alcance de um enlace em 2.4, 3.3 ou 5.8 tedo o ganho da antena, sendo a mesma omni, setorial ou direcional e tendo a potência do rádio? O que mais devo considerar? Comecei testes a duas semanas. O que devo verificar se o alcance calculado não for alcançado? Grato


 
Díficil vai ser ele te responder amigo!!

Questionamentos ja fiz mais de um milhão, mas ele é fã do charada!!!!

Aguardem o novo filme do batman

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

Alguem lembra do filme karate kid, o mestre do carinha usava de métodos nada convencionais para ensinar o pupilo, lembra, encera, lustra, encera, lustra....

----------


## JHONNE

> Alguem lembra do filme karate kid, o mestre do carinha usava de métodos nada convencionais para ensinar o pupilo, lembra, encera, lustra, encera, lustra....


Que legal neh? parece até filme

que pena que não dá certo na vida real!!

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

> Que legal neh? parece até filme
> 
> que pena que não dá certo na vida real!!


é meu amigo, pega tua varinha e encosta no canto, daqui a poco alguem tras um peixe pra tu comer, prq aprender a pescar vc nao vai..

----------


## JHONNE

Amigo, caso vc não tenha entendido isso aqui é um forum de discussão, todos dão a sua coloboração e a troca de experiências e que desenvolve o conhecimento, se cada um de nós tivessemos que aprender tudo correndo atraz sózinho, não precisávamos do forum. Prefiro os que ensiman a pescar realmente e quando já estamos pescando, vira e diz: se vira, doque aqueles que simplesmente falam: paga uma vara e vai pra beira do lago, coloca a isca e pesca!

dessa forma, até eu sei projetar aeronave espacial

Não me importo com quem não queira contribuir, agora não chame de contribuição o definitivamente não é.

Sérgio é um cara que respeito aqui no forum porque não dá nada mastigado pra nínguem, mas responde as perguntas de uma forma clara e objetiva, não fica fazendo charadas. Se alguém tá afim de contribuir porque não responde os questionamentos dos colegas, ACHO ISSO UMA TREMENDA FALTA DE RESPEITO. Afinal ninguem é obrigado a participar de um fórum.

To louco pra usar o botão AGRADECER, alguém vai postar algo produtivo aí?

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

"Senhor , perdoai-o ele não sabe o que diz"....
Brincadeiras à parte, o fato de vc saber que uma estação a 480 mil kilometros daqui pode responder uma requisição tua com 2,5 segundos com uma radio de 38 dbm e uma antena de 7 metros de diametro não é produtivo?

----------


## JHONNE

> "Senhor , perdoai-o ele não sabe o que diz"....
> Brincadeiras à parte, o fato de vc saber que uma estação a 480 mil kilometros daqui pode responder uma requisição tua com 2,5 segundos com uma radio de 38 dbm e uma antena de 7 metros de diametro não é produtivo?


Seria? Se fosse essa a pergunta que tivesse feito!!

O fato de saber que a raiz quadrada da soma de quadrado de dois catetos é igual a hipotenusa também é interessante, mas não é o questionamento deste momento.

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

> To louco pra usar o botão AGRADECER, alguém vai postar algo produtivo aí?


 
Esse foi o seu questionamento...

----------


## JHONNE

> Esse foi o seu questionamento...


Esse sem dúvida é mu ultimo post, quero evitar problemas.

mas, se vc quiser saber mesmo qual é o meu questionamento, leia o tópico todo, vc vai encontrar os meus e de vários colegas, todos sem resposta. Quem sabe, vc use toda essa energia que está usando em defesa de alguém pra responder alguns destes.

Como já disse 

To louco pra clicar em AGRADECER, alguém vai postar algo de produtivo ai?


*minha média não tá ruim não, recebo um agradecimento por cada semana de forum!!!

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Pois fiquem sabendo, que dia 28 de março, a sala de eventos onde eu realizo o curso de antenas, será transformada na Força Aérea Um.
Força >>> Porque haverá um grande esforço de pensamento para domar as forças eletromagnéticas que regem os fenômenos físicos de telecomunicação. 

Aérea >>> porque estaremos estudando especialmente as redes wireless.

Um >>> Porque é o único curso que ensina a caçar quatro fantasmas. 

Mas principalmente será o FORÇA ÁEREA 1 Porque terá no seu ambiente de estudo a presença do Presidente da Abramut. Sr. Adelmo Santos.

A presença deste líder nacional vem em interesse á todos associados da Abramut. Convidei-o a vir assistir o curso para formar sua opinião e com ela traçarmos um plano que venha beneficiar seus associados. O Sr Adelmo gentilmente aceitou. 

Vou até botar gravata. 

Gilvan
 :Shakehands:

----------


## Xororo

> Pois fiquem sabendo, que dia 28 de março, a sala de eventos onde eu realizo o curso de antenas, será transformada na Força Aérea Um.
> Força >>> Porque haverá um grande esforço de pensamento para domar as forças eletromagnéticas que regem os fenômenos físicos de telecomunicação. 
> 
> Aérea >>> porque estaremos estudando especialmente as redes wireless.
> 
> Um >>> Porque é o único curso que ensina a caçar quatro fantasmas. 
> 
> Mas principalmente será o FORÇA ÁEREA 1 Porque terá no seu ambiente de estudo a presença do Presidente da Abramut. Sr. Adelmo Santos.
> 
> ...


Gilvan quebrando o gelo... hahahah!
Vai ser interessante o curso, ainda mais com a presença do presidente da Abramut, uma pena eu não poder ir.

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

> Vou até botar gravata. 
> 
> Gilvan


 
coloca uma de borboleta...

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/5395/...olarduplai.jpg

----------


## 1929

Este post foi um post produtivo.
É assim que torna o forum dinâmico.

E atualmente tem vários fabricantes lançando antenas deste tipo.
Mas temos que reconhecer que um dos primeiros foi a Geenge do Gilvan.

----------


## jpjust

> Este post foi um post produtivo.
> É assim que torna o forum dinâmico.
> 
> E atualmente tem vários fabricantes lançando antenas deste tipo.
> Mas temos que reconhecer que um dos primeiros foi a Geenge do Gilvan.


Hummm, acho que agora entendi o que é Geenge (antes não sabia que era do Gilvan). O nome e o logotipo insinuam Gilvan Enricone ENGEnheiro. Acertei?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JHONNE

Vendo o anúncio na página da Geenge deu vontade fazer ocurso:

.::GeenGe::.

o preço é muito bom, o problema continua sendo a distância, falta de tempo etc.

é bom saber também que a GEENGE e do Gilvan, assim pelo conhecimento demonstrado por ele aqui ficamos mais tranquilos quanto a qualidade dos produtos.

Resta saber o preço agora, principalmente que estou com projeto em execução usará muitas antenas de dupla polarização

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

hihihihi, como as coisas mudam de figura...né Jhone?

----------


## JHONNE

> hihihihi, como as coisas mudam de figura...né Jhone?


a partir do momento que passam ser produtivas, sim!!!


Mas do que nunca, fico certo de que cobrar para que os objetivos de um fórum sejam atingidos vale a pena!!

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

montar um enlace de 380 mil quilometros nao foi produtivo então?

----------


## jodrix

> Hummm, acho que agora entendi o que é Geenge (antes não sabia que era do Gilvan). O nome e o logotipo insinuam Gilvan Enricone ENGEnheiro. Acertei?


R. Na mosca!!!!


O Gilvan é um bom camarada, tive o prazer de fazer o curso anterior, como já disse vale a pena!, pena que 1 dia é muito pouco..... tem muita duvida pra ser esclarecida...

Abraços 

Jodrix

----------


## 1929

Já salientei isso faz tempo.
O Gilvan, não iria fazer esta pantominia toda se não tivesse certeza do que diz.
Afinal, para uma pessoa que tem a formação dele, que tem uma industria com nome a zelar, que foi um dos primeiros a lançar uma antena de dupla polarização, não iria falar por falar.

O Jodrix que o conheceu pessoalmente pode então dar este relato sobre a personalidade dele. 
Passa a idéia de um "bonachão", pai de todos, o que eu concordo que parece ser.
Só que a maneira dele transmitir é que complica. 

Ele antagoniza tudo o que fala. Faz mistério, melodrama etc. etc...
E isso acaba acirrando os animos.

Afinal, tem muita gente séria, pesquisadora, e experiente no forum, que poderia também estar contribuindo para o desenvolvimento do assunto, não fosse esta característica polêmica dele.
Mas estes, sentindo-se "pisados", e com razão, acabam se afastando do assunto, como alguns já se expressaram.

Mas acho que isso faz parte do marketing dele ao divulgar o curso.
Até agora não apareceu ninguém que tenha feito e falado mal.

Gilvan, temos de achar um denominador comum para o beneficio do forum.

----------


## JHONNE

> montar um enlace de 380 mil quilometros nao foi produtivo então?


é que não pretendo fazer nenhum do tipo. Sabe, o mais longo aqui vai dar 60km

----------


## jodrix

> Já salientei isso faz tempo.
> O Gilvan, não iria fazer esta pantominia toda se não tivesse certeza do que diz.
> Afinal, para uma pessoa que tem a formação dele, que tem uma industria com nome a zelar, que foi um dos primeiros a lançar uma antena de dupla polarização, não iria falar por falar.
> 
> O Jodrix que o conheceu pessoalmente pode então dar este relato sobre a personalidade dele. 
> Passa a idéia de um "bonachão", pai de todos, o que eu concordo que parece ser.
> Só que a maneira dele transmitir é que complica. 
> 
> Ele antagoniza tudo o que fala. Faz mistério, melodrama etc. etc...
> ...


 
Concordo e assino em baixo, tb acho que o forum tem outro proposito, em carater de discusão o topico ficaria bem melhor.... mas nem todo mundo é perfeito...

Abraços

Jodrix

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

*CARTA CONFIDENCIAL (Por favor, não leiam)*


Sérgio.

Eu não quero que tu fiques de fora. Tu não és o Artêmio. Sei que não conheces o Artêmio, por isso vou te contar a história dele.
A alguns bons 20 anos atrás, tive dois empregados. Um se chamava Artêmio e o outro se chamava Viterbo. Gente muito boa, parecidas com nós, amantes de coisas que não se enxergam, assim como as ondas eletromagnéticas. Metaforicamente falando, o Artêmio e o Viterbo estavam em oposição de fase. Não se diziam amigos, mas nunca vi um sem a companhia do outro, Sabes como é essas coisas de fase né? Sempre tem que existir duas grandezas, olha a impedância por exemplo.
Credo quase me perdi na história. 
A diferença entre os dois era que um falava sempre e o outro nunca falava. O Viterbo não fechava a boca e o Artêmio só balançar a cabeça para o Sim ou para o Não. O Viterbo era um virtuoso em eletrônica, era capaz de achar um defeito sem saber por que. Isso é uma coisa rara. O Artêmio não. O Artêmio era um estudioso profundo que se importava em compreender todas as equações que explicavam o fenômeno elétrico. Os dois trabalhando junto e resolviam qualquer problema técnico. Como é bonito ver a prática e a teoria unidas.
Um dia o Artêmio que não era mudo chegou perto do Viterbo e disse: - Só tenho seis meses de vida. O Viterbo desenrolou uma verborréia enorme, falou o que precisava e o que não precisava, mas só consegui arrancar mais uma palavra do Artêmio: - Câncer.
Os dias passavam, os dois eram peritos em maquinar grandes soluções, agiam como se o mundo fosse um campo de esportes onde eles ganhavam todos os jogos técnicos de telecomunicações por conhecerem todas suas leis. Um dia os dois chegaram para mim e me disseram: - Estamos indo para Minas Gerais consultar com o Chico Xavier. 
E foram.
O médium atendia num sítio perto de uma cidadezinha. Os dois se hospedaram numa pensão na cidade e iam todos os dias para o sítio. Lá, havia muita gente para ser atendida. Havia uma mesa enorme cheia de donativos e uma fila onde as pessoas pobres recebiam, uma a uma, um pacote de mantimento ou de utensílio, que estava em cima da mesa. Engraçado era que alguém poderia entrar naquela grande fila e quando chegasse a sua vez ganhar um saco de sal ou um cabide de roupa. Para que este donativo lhe serviria? Outros poderiam ganhar um pacote de feijão ou um pacote de carne congelada. A fila lembrava o comprimento do cabo coaxial. Tem pontos onde cortá-lo é muito bom e pontos onde é muito ruim. Entendeu Sérgio? Não é uma questão de sorte.
Fazia muito calor e os dois estavam de baixo de uma mangueira frondosa, quando num intervalo o Chico Xavier se aproximou deles.
Sérgio, pela primeira vez os vetores se inverteram, o Viterbo ficou calado e o Artêmio falou muito. Contou do diagnóstico médico e da viagem, usou todos os verbos, adjetivos e gestos que sabia. O Chico só olhava.
Por fim se fez um silêncio grande, desses que a distância provoca. Chico olhava bem fundo nos olhos do Artêmio e o Artêmio que amava o olhar, mergulhava nos olhos do Chico.
- Vai embora não precisas consultar, tu não tens nada. Isso foi dito com vez mansa, baixa e profunda, mas com o poder de uma ordem militar.
Tudo isso me foi contado. O tempo que se move com turbinas passou. A semana passada, eu parei meu carro numa sinaleira e quem estava atravessando a rua? O Artêmio. Ele me viu também. Parou na frente do carro e ficou me olhando. Estava envelhecido, tinha os cabelos brancos, trazia na mão uma mala de ferramentas. Só me olhou, mas por muito, muito tempo.
Sérgio. Sinto falta do silencioso Artêmio como sinto falta dos teus comentários aqui. Tu ai, o fórum no meio e eu aqui, podemos fazer um perfeito acoplamento, mesmo que haja oposição de fase.
Um abraço
Gilvan
 :Shakehands:

----------


## JHONNE

Desculpe,


Sei que era confidência, mas na falta do envelope aguçou a curiosidade.


Obrigado pela informação: Há pontos em que cortar um cabo é bom e outros que são ruins.


Sei que é quase impossível obter uma resposta, mas lá vai a pergunta:

Como é que eu sei qual o ponto é bom e qual é ruim?

encontrei uma resposta:

https://under-linux.org/f99146-achei...amanho-de-cabo

----------


## jpjust

O problema é que esse site e alguns outros falam que devemos cortar em múltiplos de 1/2 onda. Já outros sites e um livro que tenho aqui, faz os cortes em múltiplos de 1/4 de onda. Aí complica né!

----------


## 1929

E outros em números impares de 1/4 de onda.

Durma-se com um barulho destes. hehehe!!!

----------


## jpjust

> E outros em números impares de 1/4 de onda.
> 
> Durma-se com um barulho destes. hehehe!!!


Pior que esse assunto já chegou a fazer parte das minhas "filosofias pré-sono" (um momento que tenho antes de dormir onde fico pensando nas coisas). Tem dias que demoooora.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

SEM ACOPLAMENTO
 Ontem dia 24 de Março, estive no 6º Encontro de Associados da Internetsul no auditório da Tecnopuc em Porto Alegre. Foi um evento muito bem organizado, com uma platéia seleta em ótimo ambiente de cordialidade. Tudo sobre a regência do presidente da Internetsul, Sr Fabiano André Vergani.
 Fornecedores de tecnologias wireless como cabos, rádios e antenas, que foram os patrocinadores do evento, tiveram o privilégio de expor e divulgar seus produtos perante a platéia.
 Até ai, Tudo bem.
 O que me surpreendeu foi que não houve perguntas técnicas. Os fornecedores diziam que era *bom*, bonito e barato, os ouvintes se contentavam com isso.
 Quem garante que o produto não é *ruim* bonito e barato? O que provoca a diferença entre o bom e o ruim? Acho que deveríamos dar um basta nesta feira de verdureiros. Uma Organização como a Internetsul, Abranet, Abramut e outras, quando negociam a participação de um fornecedor num evento, deveria, em defesa do seu associado, solicitar para o fornecedor a demonstração do produto. Não apenas ligar e fazer funcionar, isso não é demonstração. 
 Por exemplo: Havia um fornecedor oferecendo um kit que se compunha de um radinho ligado á uma antena dentro de uma caixa plástica. Esse fornecedor disse que a potência EIRP era a potência do rádio mais a potência da antena, dada em dBm. Ou seja, ele tinha um acoplamento radio/antena perfeito - a eficiência era de 100%. ISSO NÃO EXISTE.
 Outro sugeriu colocar uma fibra ótica em cada casa de usuário. Outro explicou o que era o centro de fomentos do Tecnopuc, que havia firmas lá de quatro funcionários. Pessoal em 90% dos provedores, se tirarem quatro funcionários, não fica ninguém nem para apagar a luz.
 Perguntas? Nenhuma.
 Vocês acham certo que tenham que comprar um produto e testar? Vocês testam um pneu antes de comprar? Uma geladeira? Um televisor? Um apartamento?
 Sugeri no evento para o alto clero que a associação tivesse um corpo técnico que funcionasse como um controle de qualidade, que antes de o fornecedor apresentar o produto, que passasse por um fire wall.
 Encurralei num canto os dois presidentes, o da Internetsul e o da Abranet, e então expus para ele este meu parecer. Sabem o que me disseram? Disseram que a associação não tem dinheiro. 
 Os provedores de internet precisam de associações fortes, para que estas possam lutar por eles em campos onde eles não entram. Se as associações não forem fortes, os provedores serão dizimados. A concorrência é implacável. Uma associação é como a cavalaria no exército, ataca primeiro, enfrenta o obstáculo maior, precisam ser bem municiadas, precisam de maior suporte financeiros, para que depois, nós que somos da infantaria possamos fazer o nosso trabalho.
 Não sei dar o remédio, estou apenas apontando o mal. Dentro das associações existe o principal que é a qualidade dos dirigentes, eles que tratem de acender uma luz neste túnel. Por enquanto, digo que o nível técnico dos eventos está muito baixo. A presença dos associados está cada vez menor. Medidas precisam ser tomadas. Temos que nos acoplar eficientemente.

Um abraço.
Gilvan
 :Shakehands:

----------


## Xororo

Bem falado Gilvan. A maioria das empresas não têm técnicos que realmente entendem do negócio, ou que sabem explicar a funcionalidade dos equipamentos que vendem. A maioria só sabe fazer, e mesmo assim porque alguém fez na frente dele várias vezes até ele aprender como se faz. Mas pede pra esse cara explicar porquê é feito assim, ou como pode ser feito em outra situação. Ele não vai saber. Muito provedor de internet tem cara que faz instalação mas nem sabe clicar com o mouse. Um exemplo é um colega meu de sala, estou terminando agora o segundo grau. Ele trabalha em um provedor daqui, faz instalação e tudo mais, mas não sabe nem o que é backbone. Eu passo metade da aula explicando coisas e fazendo esquemas pra ele entender. E o foda é que o cara num tem nem interesse em procurar apostilas, pesquisar na net alguma coisa pra melhorar o desempenho profissional. Pior ainda é o provedor que contrata esses "técnicos".

Se for pra fazer que faça direito.

----------


## Magal

*Gilvan*, desta vez concordo com você em *gênero, número e grau!!!!*

Abs.

----------


## 1929

Vendedor prá ser bom mesmo, precisa frequentar o forum. 
Ler, trocar idéias e assim sentindo que a prática é fundamental. Ver que os comentários dos foristas é muitas vêzes bem diferente daquilo que ele recebe num treinamento de uma semana.

Logicamente que um conhecimento bem embasado, principalmente se feito numa instituição conceituada vai ser de enorme valia.
Muita coisa que às vezes falam aqui, para mim é grego, e aí tenho que ir atrás para descobrir alguns detalhes que seriam básicos. 
Por isso que só na prática, como autodidata a coisa demora a evoluir. Mas não podemos ficar parados.

Esta, de apoiarmos associações é fundamental.
Eu recebi o convite deste encontro mas com só dois dias de antecedência. Mas valeu, pois assim fiquei sabendo que perto de mim tem uma entidade para nos apoiar. Vou procurar me associar.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Meu comentário no texto SEM ACOPLAMENTO, não visava discutir este ou aquele fornecedor, mas sim o _modus operante_ do evento. Eu não estava ali para policiar os conteúdos, não acho que eu devesse fazer comentários críticos sobre os produtos apresentados. Nem eu nem ninguém. Seria grosseiro.
Ao expor minha opinião aqui sobre o desenlace do evento, penso em contribuir para o enriquecimento do mesmo. Sei que a critica sem uma proposta é mais destrutiva que construtiva, então aqui vai uma idéia.
E se as associações criassem o SELO DE HOMOLOGAÇÃO? Vou sustentar a minha idéia usando como exemplo o pouco que eu domino que é o produto chamado antena.
A Anatel homologa qualquer antena. A Anatel homologa sem informar o valor de algumas constantes importantíssimas em uma antena, como a figura de ruído, a eficiência da antena, a impedância da antena na forma complexa, a resistência ao vento, etc. A Anatel informa o ganho e o ângulo de abertura da antena. Só este dado é muito pouco. E tem ainda o problema da homologação dos radinhos.
E se as associações cobrassem dos fabricantes ou representantes, pelo seu selo de homologação? Não precisa ser os valores absurdos de uma homologação. A GEENGE onde eu trabalho, teria muito prazer em colocar este selo sobre os seus produtos.
Olha as conseqüências geradas:
1) Proteção de mercado.
2) Proteção do seu associado.
3) Enriquecimento econômico da associação.
4) Aperfeiçoamento na qualidade dos produtos.
5) Catálogos técnicos mais completos e úteis.
6) Um parque instalado de melhor qualidade.

QUAL É A OPINIÃO DE VOCES?
Tenho a tendência prosaica de ás vezes ser um pouco chulo, por isso sou colocar aqui um pensamento filosófico de um peão de estância. Qualquer semelhança é mera coincidência.
EM OBRAS GROSSEIRAS, MEIO PALMO O PREGO PUXA.Gilvan :Shakehands:

----------


## JHONNE

> Meu comentário no texto SEM ACOPLAMENTO, não visava discutir este ou aquele fornecedor, mas sim o _modus operante_ do evento. Eu não estava ali para policiar os conteúdos, não acho que eu devesse fazer comentários críticos sobre os produtos apresentados. Nem eu nem ninguém. Seria grosseiro.
> Ao expor minha opinião aqui sobre o desenlace do evento, penso em contribuir para o enriquecimento do mesmo. Sei que a critica sem uma proposta é mais destrutiva que construtiva, então aqui vai uma idéia.
> E se as associações criassem o SELO DE HOMOLOGAÇÃO? Vou sustentar a minha idéia usando como exemplo o pouco que eu domino que é o produto chamado antena.
> A Anatel homologa qualquer antena. A Anatel homologa sem informar o valor de algumas constantes importantíssimas em uma antena, como a figura de ruído, a eficiência da antena, a impedância da antena na forma complexa, a resistência ao vento, etc. A Anatel informa o ganho e o ângulo de abertura da antena. Só este dado é muito pouco. E tem ainda o problema da homologação dos radinhos.
> E se as associações cobrassem dos fabricantes ou representantes, pelo seu selo de homologação? Não precisa ser os valores absurdos de uma homologação. A GEENGE onde eu trabalho, teria muito prazer em colocar este selo sobre os seus produtos.
> Olha as conseqüências geradas:
> 1) Proteção de mercado.
> 2) Proteção do seu associado.
> 3) Enriquecimento econômico da associação.
> ...


 
Concordo plenamente, 


ta faltando um Associação que assuma esse papel, tenho certeza que com certificação que seja realmente técnica, definiria os rumos do mercado quanto a qualidade dos produtos

----------


## rogeriosims

Concordo plenamente com as considerações acima, e proponho a contrução de uma cooperativa.

Já fiz essa proposta no forum, mas não obtive adesão de ninguem praticamente.

Alquem está disposto a discutir a ideia?

Abraço

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

O Barato Sai Caro

Cheguei cedo para a aula, abri os portões de ferro da fábrica e respirei fundo o ar que vinha do campo em frente. Já não me movo, nem penso ligeiro, mas aprendi a completar as minhas verdades com o conhecimento que está dentro dos outros, isso me deixa em vantagem. Quando fecho os olhos, minha mente é como as ondas eletromagnéticas, atravesso qualquer superfície. Mesmo os crânios que guardam os cérebros mais relutantes. Penetro lá dentro e faço negociações de troca e o resultado é que ao ensinar aprendo também. Ninguém sabe deste meu poder, e eu espertamente vou me aproveitando.
Sala cheia, todos sentados, eu em pé. Então a magia começou. Eu por ter ouvido os segredos dos ancestrais por primeiro que todos dali comecei a contar, mostrar, demonstrar e provar. Sempre digo que cinqüenta por cento do conhecimento está na pergunta, e à medida que o tempo passava, as perguntas eram cada vez mais ricas mais cheias de verdades.
De repente o solo tremeu, um gigante núbio abriu a porta e entrou. Disparou um olhar feroz que impôs silencio. Cruzou a sala, foi até o fundo, sentou-se numa poltrona e cruzou os braços. Era o Adelmo, presidente da Abramulti, que vinha conferir de perto. Se os índios charruas que habitavam o Rio Grande Do Sul tivessem dez guerreiros como o Adelmo, os espanhóis teriam sido corridos da América do Sul.
Enchi os pulmões de ar, estufei o peito e disse: - Provedor de internet não sabe instalar antenas, e todas as antenas que já instalaram, estão mal instaladas. Esta frase soa muito antipática toda a vez que eu pronuncio. Desculpem-me, mas continuo pensando assim. 
Imediatamente o sarcasmo se instalou. Ninguém aceita uma provocação de graça. Eu estava tornando rarefeito o campo que ligava nossas mentes, mas habilidosamente reparei a situação dizendo.
-Quem no fim do curso ainda achar que eu fui exagerado na minha afirmação, terá seu dinheiro devolvido. Esta frase nos aproximou de novo, novamente entramos em sintonia. Como viram, sintonia é só questão de um parafuso no lugar certo.
Eu tinha as ferramentas, tinha o material, tinha o meu plano de curso. Comecei a construir o castelo.
Lóbulo desbeiçado, Caixa verde, Sintonia, Stub, Interferômetro, Lençol, um por um era recebido com carinho e prazer pelos alunos. Quando terminei, parecia que todos haviam tomado um litro de água após um ano sem beber. Estavam cansados, mas satisfeitos. Perguntei no final se alguém queria seu dinheiro de volta. Nem um dedo levantou.
Na saída ganhei um abraço gigante que os gaúchos chamam de Quebra Costela.

Gilvan.
 :Shakehands:

----------


## AndrioPJ

A muito tempo nao visitava a area wireless do under-linux.
Apesa de novo, com meus míseros 20 anos, ando muito ocupado!
O Provedor, Especializacao em Redes de Computadores, Curso (ingles, webdesign), Familia._

Contudo, ao visitar o under, me deparei com esse topico.
Li ele do inicio ao fim, da 1 pagina ate essa (44º pagina).
Quanto conhecimento, Quanto poder!!!

Queria eu ter 10% do conhecimento de alguns aqui!

_As Teorias, os Contos, a Escrita do Gilvan me abalou, meu deixou perplexo.
Atraves de sua Escrita, vi um certo grau de persuasão e inteligencia incrivel_.

Fico me perguntando, como seria ele (Gilvan) pessoalmente?!?
Quanto conhecimento teorico, vivido ele deva possuir?!?

Vendo (Lendo) isso, pergunto a ti Gilvan:
Quanto é o curso!?
__Juntando-se uma turma de pessoas,_ _ha alguma possibilidade de o curso ser ministrado em outras localidades?

~Andrio P. Jasper
LGM Tecnologia em Informatica
[email protected]
_

----------


## bjaraujo

> Na saída ganhei um abraço gigante que os gaúchos chamam de Quebra Costela.
> 
> Gilvan.


O senhor é um bom de um provocador; tô doido pra ir aí quebrar as costelas que sobraram, rsrs, o problema é que é tão, tão distante (lembrei de uma animação). E aí Gilvan, quando sairás de seu confortável local para tomar o solzão aqui na Bahia e me passar conhecimento e quem sabe um pouco dessa sabedoria?

----------


## JHONNE

Ai, ai, ai....


Tô com medo!

Já estava tentando me programar para fazer o curso do Gilvan, mas agora tô com medo.

... imagina só, "provedor wireless não sabe instalar antena". Já pensou eu chegar do curso e ter que instalar todas as minhas antenas novamente!!! 

Santa é a minha ignorância.

----------


## 1929

> Ai, ai, ai....
> 
> 
> Tô com medo!
> 
> Já estava tentando me programar para fazer o curso do Gilvan, mas agora tô com medo.
> 
> ... imagina só, "provedor wireless não sabe instalar antena". Já pensou eu chegar do curso e ter que instalar todas as minhas antenas novamente!!! 
> 
> Santa é a minha ignorância.


Não esquenta não. Não é bem assim. Na maioria dos casos, uma instalação não irá apresentar problemas.
Com certeza os conhecimentos adquiridos lá serão muito bons para quem puder frequentar. Todo um embasamento sobre radiofrequencia ajuda muito.
Mas, (e por sorte ou azar, sempre tem um mas...) existem aqueles casos onde a conexão é prejudicada e aí então alguns detalhes podem ser melhorados, como um stub por ex.
Ou então posicionar de uma forma um pouco diferente para fugir de algum ruído mesmo que isso possa trazer um menor sinal. É aí que um conhecimento adicional pode ajudar.
Mas a regra não é essa. A maioria das instalações estão muito bem.

Uma pergunta que eu já fiz várias vêzes para o Gilvan, é nos casos onde há uma poluição, ruídos extremos, sempre vai ter como resolver?
Ou haverá casos onde será preferível perder o cliente?
Afinal, aquela primeira figura que ele postou, onde aparecem várias antenas se cruzando e ele deu a impressão para todos que elas não iriam prejudicar uma na outra, desde que bem instaladas, foi a origem de toda esta polêmica.
Mas ele até agora não tirou esta dúvida para nós. Teve um companheiro que até perguntou se alguém apontasse uma antena para a nossa, com o objetivo de prejudicar, ele iria conseguir eliminar esta "interferencia".
Não nos disse nada a respeito.
Alguém que fêz o curso, poderia nos esclarecer? Não há necessidade de mostrar como, mas sim, se é realmente possível.

----------


## Xororo

Acredito que o Gilvan fez um pouco de terrorismo nisso. Concordo com ele de que a maioria dos provedores não sabem instalar de maneira adequada as antenas, afinal nem todos tem o conhecimento que ele tem. Imagino que ele quis dizer que o modo como as antenas são instaladas não prejudicam necessariamente a própria pessoa, mas sim os concorrentes, com interferência, algo assim.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Agora quero ver que é que não vai entender este brinquedinho


CASO 1

http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/2209/galenal.jpg



CASO 2

http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/1771/plasticnet.jpg


No alimentador da antena, existe a Reatância reativa e a reatância capacitiva. Quando se anula as duas, a corrente que vai para o rádio é a máxima. Se a antena for uma porcaria, tipo R$50,00 o técnico instalador precisa fazer isso durante a instalação. Senão, porcaria é o técnico.


Gilvan Enriconi
 :Shakehands:

----------


## bjaraujo

> No alimentador da antena, existe a Reatância reativa e a reatância capacitiva. Quando se anula as duas, *a corrente que vai para o rádio é a máxima*. Se a antena for uma porcaria, tipo R$50,00 o técnico instalador precisa fazer isso durante a instalação. Senão, porcaria é o técnico.
> 
> 
> Gilvan Enriconi


Isso é bom ou ruim? Melhor ganho efetivo ou risco de danificar o rádio?

----------


## JHONNE

No alimentador da antena, existe a Reatância reativa e a reatância capacitiva. Quando se anula as duas, a corrente que vai para o rádio é a máxima. Se a antena for uma porcaria, tipo R$50,00 o técnico instalador precisa fazer isso durante a instalação. Senão, porcaria é o técnico.


Gilvan Enriconi
 :Shakehands: [/quote]



Aplausos



Agora vc ta falando minha lingua, nada mais perfeito como exemplo do que um circuito sintonizador;

Sinceramente achava que as antenas tinha sido bem calculadas e que não tinha que me preocupar com isso!


o fato é que no sintonizador (eu custumava fazer transmissores de FM) o uso de um "varicap" (capacito variável) fazia com que alterece a frequencia de ressonância do circuito de forma fácil e em uma antena como posso alterar esses fatores?


Gilvan quando é próximo curso?

----------


## 1929

Caraca, eu nem me lembrava mais. Faz mais de 45 anos eu fiz um radinho desse de galena. E não precisava nem da pilha.

Eu sempre desconfiei que as antenas não saiam da fábrica calibradinhas, até porque sofrem alteração de desempenho até mesmo por objetos próximos.
Então o negócio é fazer a calibração. Aos poucos o Gilvan vai indo para o lado prático.

Vocês notaram esta antena do Gilvan. Ela tem um compartimento atrás para o radinho. Isso é genial

----------


## jodrix

Resumindo.......ou a energia vai para a antena ou senão vira calor.... sabem quando os passaros no inverno sentam nas antenas.....pois é ou a antena esta bem *acoplada* ou então serve de *aquecedor de patas.*...heheheheheh 

Abraços
Jodrix

----------


## 1929

> Resumindo.......ou a energia vai para a antena ou senão vira calor.... sabem quando os passaros no inverno sentam nas antenas.....pois é ou a antena esta bem *acoplada* ou então serve de *aquecedor de patas.*...heheheheheh 
> 
> Abraços
> Jodrix


Numa direcional para PX ou qualquer outra direcional para HF ou VHF, tem um mecanismo na antena, uma espécie de cursor onde se faz o correto acoplamento. Com o medidor de roe a gente vai acertando este cursor até a menor leitura. Pronto, saia tudo que tinha direito.

O Gilvan poderia pensar num mecanismo parecido para as antenas dele.

----------


## Magal

Uma boa leitura sobre o tema:REFLETOMETRIA* NO* DOMÍNIO* DO* TEMPO

----------


## sapucaia

JHONNE! Não seria "DIODO" Varicap?

----------


## JHONNE

> JHONNE! Não seria "DIODO" Varicap?


 
Sei bem que é um capacitor váriável, de cima parece até a bandeira do japão, um retangulo com o circulo no meio. Esse círculo é um parafunso no qual se pode ajustar a capacitância aproximando ou separando as placas

----------


## bjaraujo

Esse tópico de evitou muito paradigmas errados. Não fosse as discussões aqui eu ia ficar apontando uma antena na outra com a maior precisão possível; quando na verdade um pequeno desvio evita o ruído e melhora a conexão; agora dá até para sintonizar a antena (não sei como)*. Aqui tá rendendo fruto bom pra mim.
Outro dia aconteceu algo interessante: fiz um teste num cliente em que estando um ap(cliente) e meu celular num ponto em que EU podia ver a antena (uma árvore perto) não via sinal ou era péssimo; passando umas 3 paredes e tendo uma janela que abria para o lado oposto à antena (já não podia vê-la) tive sinal fraco co celular e melhora navegável no AP. Tenho muito o que aprender nessa área.

* Apesar do circuito tá na mão e com breve instrução, sendo eu iniciante em rádio, não sei para onde ir. Acho que é como dar um GPS para que não conhece latitude e longitude nem tem hábito com mapas.

----------


## jpjust

Depois do site que o Magal nos passou pra ler, as coisas clarearam mais pra mim (eu acho). Então, tive a seguinte idéia:

Se eu colocar dois resistores variáveis na conexão com a antena (em em série com o cabo e outro em paralelo), ajustando os dois eu poderia alterar a impedância da antena e assim sintonizá-la, fazendo um perfeito casamento de impedância?

----------


## 1929

> Depois do site que o Magal nos passou pra ler, as coisas clarearam mais pra mim (eu acho). Então, tive a seguinte idéia:
> 
> Se eu colocar dois resistores variáveis na conexão com a antena (em em série com o cabo e outro em paralelo), ajustando os dois eu poderia alterar a impedância da antena e assim sintonizá-la, fazendo um perfeito casamento de impedância?


Caraca, Just, é exatamente assim que funciona um acoplador de antenas para uso nas frequencias mais baixas.
E lá como usamos potencias mais altas, os capacitores variáveis são bem parrudinhos. Há um bom distanciamento entre as paletas do variável.
Uma vêz tive uma estação com 1KW e o acoplador tinha variável que entre as paletas quase 5mm de espaçamento.

Nestas potências que usamos é bem provável que se consiga alguma coisa bem compacta junto da antena. 
O Gilvan com a palavra. Mas ele não responde a não ser com mais charada.

----------


## JHONNE

Acho que o Gilvan na verdade já deu 03 dicas importantes:


1 - Que a impedância (cojunto definido por capacitância, indutância, resistência) não é correta nessas antenas baratas necessitando ser ajustada de alguma forma pelo técnico;

2 - Que o comprimento do cabo é um item que se pode alterar para realizar um melhor acoplamento;

3 - Que o lóbulo de irradiação da antena pode "distorcer" ou "entortar", caso a mesma esteja energizada.

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

Entõn-se, pode-se usar o cabo rg06 de 75 "omis" pra fazer o casamento com a antena e radio, usando algumas técnicas simples ?

----------


## 1929

> Entõn-se, pode-se usar o cabo rg06 de 75 "omis" pra fazer o casamento com a antena e radio, usando algumas técnicas simples ?


Há quem sustente que sim. Já li sobre isso. 
Desde que haja o perfeito casamento de impedancia entre saida do rádio e entrada da antena, a impedância do cabo seria irrelevante. Mas a qualidade dele ainda seria fundamental para evitar perdas.
As perdas não se dão só por ROE alta, mas também pelo isolamento do cabo.

Mas é uma afirmação muito pesada. Vou deixar para os mais experientes.

----------


## JHONNE

Vamos lá pessoal, analalisar alguma situação hipotética:


Imaginem que uma antena "dessas de 50 reais" tenha impedância real de 50 ohms;

Que a plaquinha ou ap terá maior ganho quando a impedância encontrada na sua saida/entrada é de 75 ohms;

Bem sabem que alguns cabos tem apresentam uma perda em db por metro maior que outros, acredito que essa perda se refere a impedância do cabo em determinadas frequências;


Neste caso, um cabo com maior perda significa que ele tem uma impedância a passagem do sinal que vária de acordo com o seu tamanho, correto? Poderiamos então utilizar o tamanho correto do capo para fazer o acoplamento, correto?

Não se esquecendo que a impedância é definida pelo conjunto capacitância, indutância e resistência. Como poderiamos medir a impedância de uma antena? e de determinado tamanho de cabo?

----------


## 1929

Pô Jhone, isto é muito vuco, vuco, muito peru com farofa para minha cabeça.
Tem uma série de cálculos para chegar nisso.
Para voce ter uma idéia, uma antena de tv, destas que tem o elemento irradiante fechado, onde alimenta nas duas pontas e o tubo de alumínio faz uma volta. A impedância dela é 300ohms. Ela antigamente era usada com o fio chato para tv, de 300ohms. Depois começou-se a usar coaxial de 75omhs, e surgiram os baluns para casar a impedância.
Mas em tv, se fala só de recepção, onde ondas estacionarias não tem tanta influência.
Seria o caso de algum fabricante gênia fazer um balun para usarmos nas nossas antenas.
Não sei se tu viu um tópico sobre as antenas slots.
O companheiro que está fabricando elas, postou ontem ou hoje alguns detalhes interessantes.
Ele usa um sistema de parafusos para fazer o ajuste fino da antena, já que como ele mesmo disse, ele produz elas artesanalmente. O que fazem estes parafusos? exatamente o acoplamento, ou casamento das impedâncias.
Como ele disse no post, a mesma antena fabricada pela Pluton, não tem os parafusos de ajuste porque o projeto é feito em cad com fresa cnc, então há precisão nas medidas.
Mas ainda assim, a melhor antena, a mais precisa, ainda poderá sofrer influências externas, como objetos próximos, cabos coaxiais ou outros que modifiquem a impedância e consequentemente o comportamento delas.
Então eu não concordo com o Gilvam que antenas baratas não acoplam bem e que as caras acoplam. As duas podem ou não "acoplar".
Até as caras precisarão numa situação ou outra, esporadicamente de um ajuste fino.
Por isso eu achei a solução do companheiro que está fazendo as slot, muito interessante.

Mas quero ressaltar aqui, que não sou o dono da verdade, pelo contrário , estou aprendendo. Tudo que consegui assimilar sobre antenas vem lá do meu tempo de radioamador. Em 2.4 tudo é novidade para mim.
Depois de sofrer muito com antenas, eu consegui me libertar e fazer QSO a longa distância. Em 40m eu fiz a volta ao mundo.
Em 80m eu consegui contato com radioamador da Groenlândia e Ilha da Pascoa. Era uma situação quase impossível de admitir que se conseguiria isso em 80m (3650mhz).
E usei uma antena vertical para 80/40m comprada pronta. Mas ela também tinha como fazer este ajuste fino. 
Saía tudo que tinha direito.
Por isso, acho que deve ter alguma solução para 2.4 também, que seja mais prático do que o próprio stub. Algo que já fizesse parte da construção da antena.
Coisa sem muito cálculo, mais prático, pois como disse no ínício, a cabeça já não ajuda tanto.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Se você fosse instalar um provedor de internet numa cidade, que ainda não tivesse este serviço, como você procederia? Considerando que não existe nenhum cliente, você faria uma implantação modesta e com capacidade de ampliação ou faria uma implantação com a capacidade quase igual à capacidade final? Claro que você faria conforme a primeira hipótese. E as empresas de telefonia como fazem? Respondo: Fazem conforme a segunda hipótese investem muito dinheiro e esperam o retorno num prazo que para o pequeno provedor é impossível esperar e mesmo assim, para eles é um grande negócio. Hoje em dia, o soldado não chega a General. Em minha opinião, internet ainda é um brinquedo divertido. Uma vez que o índice percentual da população que possuem este serviço é muito pequeno frente o número de pessoas que precisam do mesmo, sem falar daqueles que ainda não se acordaram, ou que estão em lugares de difícil acesso. Pior ainda, os provedores trabalham com demanda reprimida, praticam preços de acordo com o seu custo operacional e capital investido, carecem de infra-estrutura.
 Por outro lado, se não fossem os provedores de interenet existentes, grande parte dos que hoje se beneficiaram destes serviços, não se beneficiaram. Ou seja: É ruim com e pior sem. 
 Mas como será no futuro? Sou da opinião que telecomunicações são torres e muita grana. Ou seja, quem tiver uma rede de torres estrategicamente interligada permanecerá no mercado. O resto é luzinha piscando. No nosso mundo capitalista, domina o mais forte economicamente, não adianta espernear.
 Então o que vai ser de nós? Como vocês vão progredir e continuar comprando antenas? Acho que alguns poderão migrar para outros serviços melhores. O principal está feito, é a rede wireless. Telecomunicações é a grande riqueza, internet é só o conteúdo. Imaginem assim: O que é melhor, ser dono de duzentos ônibus ou ter a concessão de transportar pessoas de uma cidade para outra? Ser dono do parreiral ou da vinícola? Ser dono das lavouras de trigo ou das padarias? O segundo caso é transitório, o primeiro é perene. Em Caxias Do Sul RS- a empresa distribuidora de energia elétrica, cogita fazer todos os medidores de luz, domésticos e empresariais, fazerem medidas, corte e religação por uma rede de wireless. Ora, quem seria o mais habilitado para prestar esse serviço? O provedor de internet local é claro. Sabem quando um provedor de internet terá tantos clientes na cidade quantos medidores existem? Nunca. Este é só um exemplo, mas os exemplos da necessidade de uma rede wireless não têm fim.
 Tudo é pequeno quando o sonho é pequeno. Telecomunicações é o nosso filé, internet é só um osso. E como eu disse antes, o resto é luzinha piscando.
Gilvan

----------


## Xororo

Os textos do Gilvan estão cada vez mais claros (felizmente). Agora só falta ele começar a responder nossas perguntas. É uma pena eu entender tão pouco de física e dessa parte elétrica.

...

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/9775/teladoea.jpg

----------


## rogeriosims

Existe um software que tambem tem essas analises todas, chama-se airmagnet wi-fi analiser.

Eu tenho ele, é muito bom bem detalhado, pena eu não entender muito dos dados que ele apresenta. rsrs

Abraço

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

ops, post errado, desculpe..

----------


## jpjust

> http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/9775/teladoea.jpg


Sou doido pra comprar esse bixo  :Smile:

----------


## sergio

> Sou doido pra comprar esse bixo


Para 2.4 GHz está us$ 199

Para 2.4 GHz e 5.8 GHz, inclusive me parece que tem suporte ao padrão N, está us$ 699

*MetaGeek | Makers of the Wi-Spy Spectrum Analyzer
*

----------


## 1929

> Para 2.4 GHz está us$ 199
> 
> Para 2.4 GHz e 5.8 GHz, inclusive me parece que tem suporte ao padrão N, está us$ 699
> 
> *MetaGeek | Makers of the Wi-Spy Spectrum Analyzer
> *



Ainda ontem nas minhas garimpagens vi alguém oferecendo por um pouco menos de 1000 reais. Só não me lembro se era usado ou não.
Vou ter que procurar com calma para ver se acho de novo.

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

onde se viu isso? ta meio salgado né não?
Ubiquiti Networks, Inc. - Products
$39USD price point.

----------


## 1929

Não era esse que vi por menos de 1000 reais.

Mas no site do distribuidor no Brasil tem com preço inicial de 650,00 para a versão mais simples

Wi-Spy.com.br

----------


## 1929

> onde se viu isso? ta meio salgado né não?
> Ubiquiti Networks, Inc. - Products
> $39USD price point.


boa descoberta . Não sabia que a Ubiquiti também fabricava ele. 
E com preço bem acessível.

Aquele é da Wi-spy. 
Tem várias versões.

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

eu ja tinha visto a imagem que o Guru colocou la atras ontem mesmo, saiu do site da ubn, fiquei bem curioso e até pedi a um fornecedor que cotasse um pra mim, mas até agora nada de resposta..rsrsr

----------


## jodrix

Pessoal, compre uma licensa OSWAVE que tem analisador de espectro 2.4 e 5.8 e ganhe gratis o restante ..... hehehe.

Abraços 

Jodrix

----------


## 1929

> Pessoal, compre uma licensa OSWAVE que tem analisador de espectro 2.4 e 5.8 e ganhe gratis o restante ..... hehehe.
> 
> Abraços 
> 
> Jodrix


Eu mandei um email sugerindo que eles fizessem uma tela grande daquele analizador.

Jodrix, aquele ap que tinha morrido com o oswave, ressucitou. Não sei o que deu, mas ontem liguei ele só por curiosidade, para tentar e entrou na hora. De repente tenta com o teu aí que consegue.

----------


## jodrix

Tai uma dica interessante para os desenvolvedores do mk, *um analisador de espectro.*...!!!!(embora ja se tenha alguma coisa parecida com o scan e frequency usage) acho que seria interessante tornar mais visual ..... o mk só tem a ganhar. 

Amigo 1929 meus 2 wla5000 bixou mesmo, acho que agora só com jtag, esse oswave é bom mas tem uns bugs esquisitos...esse de perder o mac é um deles....

Abraços

Jodrix

----------


## jpjust

> boa descoberta . Não sabia que a Ubiquiti também fabricava ele. 
> E com preço bem acessível.
> 
> Aquele é da Wi-spy. 
> Tem várias versões.


O que o Gilvan mostrou é o da Ubiquiti, não é? Pelo menos, até então, só conhecia o da Ubiquiti  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/921/notcompl.jpg

----------


## bjaraujo

Num cálculo simples, que não sei se está correto, a impedância de sua antena é 50,29. É necessário alguma sintonia para sua antena?

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

no caso seria necessario tirar essa diferença de 0,29 no comprimento do cabo certo? supondo q usamos o cabo rg58 de 50 "omis"

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Olá rapaziada.

 Um número grande aparece do lado do meu Tópico Superposição, desconfio que seja o Sérgio, o Xororó, o jpjust, o bjaraujo, o Magal ou o 1929 que ficam lendo e relendo todos os dias. Mas caso não seja, gostaria de fazer um convite para uma parceria. Quem se habilita a montar o curso de antena que eu ministro ai no seu estado?
 Eu sairia daqui a passito com a minha caravana, levando os instrumentos as antenas e os asseclas no cotejo. Na véspera deixaria tudo montado para o outro dia. Após o dia inteiro de quebra cabeça, bem na caída da noite, com os cavalos descansados, eu faria o suave regresso.
 Caso algum de vocês tenha a audácia de organizar este evento, por favor, manifeste-se. 
 Sou bom de idéias, mas ruim de pernas, Adoro desafios, de preferência aqueles em que estou com muita desvantagem. Na Grécia, lutei contra cem mil persas e éramos somente trinta soldados. Já fui marujo no Beegel sobre as ordens de Fritz Roy durante o desbravamento dos mares do sul. Já fui soldado de Napoleão na batalha de Waterloo. Com Hitler eu enfrentei a invasão dos aliados no dia D. Agora leciono.
 Descobri que o maior inimigo é a ignorância, a minha e a dos outros. Descobri que numa sala de aula, posso ser mais poderoso que heróis e anti-heróis. Posso ensinar a instalar antenas. Descobri também que adoro todos aqueles que gostam de telecomunicações. Entre todos, vocês.

Gilvan
 :Stickyman:

----------


## JHONNE

Boa, to começando a mexer os pauzinhos aqui?

Tô em Minas, 

Me responda
que espaço vc precisa para o curso?

de que material preciso dispor?

Quais são os custos?

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

no meu estado creio qu nao rola..

----------


## rogeriosims

> Olá rapaziada.
> 
>  Um número grande aparece do lado do meu Tópico Superposição, desconfio que seja o Sérgio, o Xororó, o jpjust, o bjaraujo, o Magal ou o 1929 que ficam lendo e relendo todos os dias. Mas caso não seja, gostaria de fazer um convite para uma parceria. Quem se habilita a montar o curso de antena que eu ministro ai no seu estado?
>  Eu sairia daqui a passito com a minha caravana, levando os instrumentos as antenas e os asseclas no cotejo. Na véspera deixaria tudo montado para o outro dia. Após o dia inteiro de quebra cabeça, bem na caída da noite, com os cavalos descansados, eu faria o suave regresso.
>  Caso algum de vocês tenha a audácia de organizar este evento, por favor, manifeste-se.  ....


Gilvan,

Aproveitando a deixa:
Convido-o a participar do ENAPRO - Encontro Nacional de Provedores Wireless.

Está sendo organizado por algumas pessoas aqui do forum, eu sou uma delas.
Temos o intuito de fazer um evento de alta qualidade informativa e tecnica, com o menor custo possivel para os participantes, temos muitas coisas boas em negociação. O CATV já é palestrante garantido, talvez ofereça ate um minicurso de Mikrotik, vc comentou recentemente que tem interesse em conhecer o sistema seria uma oportunidade.

Não é a ocasição para um curso completo de instalação de antenas, mas seria a oportunidade de você nos passar a pontinha do iceberg e assim com a curiosidade do pessoal aguçada quem sabe tão logo possamos fazer um curso completo.

Em breve você receberá um convite formal, mas desde já saiba que contamos com você.

Maiores informações sobre o evento Encontro de provedores - Página 18


Aos demais leitores do post.
Estamos abertos para colaboração, seja na organização, palestras, patrocinio, apoio etc. Essa é uma iniciativa livre.

Grato,

----------


## multlink

excelente iniciativa a de vcs, parabéns!!!

----------


## Xororo

Gilvan, como o Jhonne, também sou de MG, acredito que seria interessante você ministrar um curso por aqui. Infelizmente sou estudante, trabalho mas não posso bancar tal curso (mesmo sabendo que o dinheiro seria muito bem empregado). Esse ano estou varado de despesas (cursinho, auto-escola, viagem pra praia com a turma no fim do ano, etc...) e creio não poder ir no curso. Mas posso mandar uma pessoa, o adminstrador de rede do provedor que eu trabalhava. Ele é MUITO experiente e tenho certeza que vai adorar seu curso e aplaudir de pé. Vou trocar uma idéia com ele. Gostaria de saber quanto irá cobrar pelo curso.

Abraços!

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

> Meu Rapaz
> _Quando eu estiver errado, uma só pessoa chegará para demonstrar meu erro._
> Gostei da tua dedicação e da áposta. Vamos melhora-la.
> PROPOSTA
> Tu vens fazer um curso de instalação de antenas no meu laboratório.
> Se tu estiveres certo e eu errado, tu não paga nada e eu ainda te pago todas as tuas despesas, e te levo jantar no melhor restaurante de Porto Alegre.
> Se eu estiver certo, tu pagas o curso.
> VANTAGENS
> Na primeira hipótese, tu poderias te candidatar á um Premio Nóbel.
> ...


Eu gostaria mito de saber de que pessoa o Gilvan estava falando.

----------


## 1929

> Eu gostaria mito de saber de que pessoa o Gilvan estava falando.


Esta pessoa a que ele ser refere, pode ser qualquer um que chegar e provar que ele está errado. Basta um, não precisa de duas pessoas.

Passa a idéia de que ele não é teimoso, mas que quando algo lhe é exposto e comprovado ele admite.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/5761/semgravata.jpg

Se formos pensar num sistema rádio-cabo-antena acoplados, precisamos pensar conforme o desenho á cima. São três sistemas RLC ligados em série. No meio deles tem que haver um conector de 50Ω. 
 Já disse uma vez que o barato sai caro, claro que esses conectores de R$5,00 não têm 50 Ω. Conector bom sai caro. E ainda por cima, inventaram um negócio chamado rabo de porco. Seria uma gozação dos fabricantes com os instaladores? Porco são eles por colocarem os conectores que colocam nos radinhos. Fica aqui a minha indignação contra a indústria da porcaria. A indústria estrangeira tem o costume de despejar o lixo deles no nosso quintal.
 Estas grandezas RLC podem ser alteradas numa instalação, fazendo que haja um melhor acoplamento. Saber fazer isso é como colocar açúcar no café, fica muito mais gostoso, alem de dar lucro. Como é que vocês não sabem essa coisinha ainda? Alguns de vocês me parecem que não querem aprender a dar nó na gravata. Assim não dá para ir para festa. 
 Espero vocês aqui dia 25/04. Vamos juntos matar a cobra e mostrar o pau.

Gilvan
 :Shakehands:

----------


## 1929

Tá lá o stub no primeiro desenho.

Gosto de gravata, mas gosto também de café sem açúcar. Acho que o açucar tira o gosto do bom café. 
Prepara o café sem açúcar para mim. Assim como o bom chimarrão, também deve ser amargo. Aí é que fica bom.

----------


## JHONNE

Espero vocês aqui dia 25/04. Vamos juntos matar a cobra e mostrar o pau.

Gilvan
 :Shakehands: [/QUOTE]


Gilvan, não tem como fazer um a programação para esse curso a longo prazo, sou servidor público, preciso agendar minhas férias para coincidir e preciso de 60 dias de antecedência.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Olhei para os dois lados, sentei na frente do meu computador e disse SHAZAM. 
Tudo começou com essa palavra em Dezembro passado. Fazem quatro meses. Coloquei neste altar que é o fórum under-linux as minhas oferendas. A princípio todas foram rejeitadas e as pragas que eu pedia que findassem, continuavam assolando o reino. Alguns valetes discordavam profundamente, diziam que eu deveria ofertar isso e não aquilo.
Assim como o sol nasce lentamente, uma luz começou a brilhar. Primeira muito difusa depois foi resplandecendo e revelando um povo composto só de reis e rainhas. Eram vocês. 
Gostei muito de participar no fórum. Não pensava que seria tão contagiante. Criei o tópico SUPERPOSIÇÃO e procurei realçar temas muito importantes, mas sem usar a complexidade da matemática. Procurei metáforas, desenhos, figuras de linguagem, pleonasmos e outros recursos da nossa língua portuguesa. Acho que alguns eu já ajudei, outros despertarão logo, pois a chama foi acesa, os poucos que sobraram, aprenderão por osmose.
Esgotei o conteúdo que estava dentro de mim de SUPERPOSIÇÃO. Acho que o tema POLUIÇÃO precisa ser discutido, mas isso acontecerá com outro alguém. O meu Post está lacrado. Sendo assim, preciso dizer Shazam.
Um abraço a todos e muito obrigado por me aturarem.
Sei que vocês não gostam que eu diga, mas direi. O melhor curso de antenas do Brasil ocorrerá dia 25 de Abril aqui. Quem não viu, verá. Um abraço á todos e feliz Páscoa.
- SHAZAM

Gilvan
 :Stickyman:

----------


## 1929

Gilvan, tiro o chapéu para ti.
Tu fostes um grande marqueteiro.
Usou o forum para disseminar, dúvidas, antagonismos, curiosidades, etc. etc.
Mas atingiu o teu objetivo que era divulgar o curso.
Todos que fizeram ficaram satisfeitos pelo que relataram.
Outros irão fazer, pois a publicidade, digna de um publicitário de renome, funcionou.

Se tivesse colocado lá nos classificados do forum, o resultado seria inexpressivo, pois o tema não palpitava.
Eu estava programado para o dia 25, mas novamente vou estar impossibilitado. Mas não vai faltar oportunidade, já que ele é mensal.
Mas já te aviso: tenho uma listinha de perguntas aqui.
"Yo no creo en brujas, pero que las hay, las hay", como disse Sancho Pança no grande clássico de Cervantes, Don Quijote de la Mancha
Vou lá lutar contra moinhos imaginários com Don Quixote

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/4...cursodia25.jpg

----------


## 1929

Gilvan, só me responde esta pergunta que não quer calar. Eu já abri um tópico sobre isso: Quem tem experiencia em mimo?
Mas até agora parece que ninguém usou estes rádios para provedores.
Esta pergunta não tem nada a ver com o conhecimento a ser transmitido no curso, por isso acho que tu irá me responder.

Já que tu colocou no anúncio, me diga se realmente eles fazem o que prometem quando usados em outdoor?

E se quizer usar polarização horizontal com eles, como fica?

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

*1.929, parei de colocar meus comentários neste tópico, mas como tu sempre reclama que eu não te respondo, vou me justificar e responder.*
* Não respondia antes por que primeiro a matéria tem que ser apresentada pelo apresentador, depois o apresentador deve ficar a disposição das perguntas. Desta maneira, o apresentador filtra as perguntas desnecessárias. Quanto a resposta para a tua questão, aqui vai a minha opinião sobre a tecnologia MIMO.*
*A tecnologia MIMO (múltiplas entradas e múltiplas saídas) tem como objetivo final, aumentar a velocidade de processamento do enlace radioelétrico. Em outras palavras, procura fazer uma melhor conexão entre duas antenas, para que o processador do rádio trabalhe com mais eficiência. Realiza este trabalho, com duas técnicas.*
*1) OFDM (multiplexação de freqüência por divisão ortogonal). Está técnica introduz um intervalo de espera entre os sinais de transmissão.*
*2) LPDC (Verificação de paridade de baixa densidade) Um sistemas que acresce um bit de controle para controlar os erros de transmissão.*
* O sistema MIMO é bom pois faz a superposição construtiva do o sinal fundamental com o sinal refletido, mas se tu tiveres um sistema instalado na tecnologia SIMO (Simples entrada com simples saída) e tiver bem instalado, as conseqüências são duas.*
*PRIMEIRA: Mais barato*
*SEGUNDA: Igual desempenho.*
* Fica ainda a questão de fazer uma boa instalação usando a tecnologia MIMO. Acho que para um enlace ponto á ponto até justifica, mas para um enlace ponto multiponto, não tem sentido. As vantagens citadas na tecnologia MIMO são aplicadas sempre para o mesmo canal de dois rádios que se comunicam. Se houver múltiplos rádios no espectro de freqüência, a tecnologia MIMO não tem nenhuma utilidade.*
* Sou mais por uma boa instalação com um bom acoplamento.* 
* Toda instalação que fica dentro da Caixa Verde está no mesmo nível de qualidade que outra instalação com a tecnologia MIMO.*
* O que é importante então? O importante é o LENÇOL, este é o importante. Nunca pense num enlace isolado, o POP tem que enxergar todos os seus usuários da mesma forma que nós enxergamos os jogadores de futebol num campo. Para quem está lá nas cadeiras, os jogadores estão todos á mesma distancia do observador. Ou quase á mesma.*
* Disse uma vez que o provedor de internet não sabe instalar antenas, e por isso é logrado com tecnologias que contam com o desconhecimento de quem as usa.*
* Gostaria muito que tu estivesses aqui dia 25. Iríamos plantar uma figueira que produziria muita sombra em baixo. Depois, muita gente boa iria se refrescar sob a figueira.*
* Um abraço.*

*Gilvan*
**

----------


## AndrioPJ

Gilvan..
Gostei mto das suas explicacoes, gostaria de fazer seu curso...
Havia perguntado isso a umas paginas passadas, e volto a perguntar:

Se eu conseguir formar uma turma de 15-20 pessoas aqui, arrumar o local para a aula e tudo mais... haveria alguma possibilidade de vc efetuar o curso por aqui!?

----------


## jpjust

Gostaria de anunciar que estou organizando a vinda do Eng. Gilvan para a Bahia, mais especificamente em Feira de Santana.

O objetivo é que o curso ocorra no dia 23/05. Quem estiver interessado, mande um e-mail pra [email protected] com o nome completo, nome do provedor e cidade de origem.

----------


## rogeriosims

> Gostaria de anunciar que estou organizando a vinda do Eng. Gilvan para a Bahia, mais especificamente em Feira de Santana.
> 
> O objetivo é que o curso ocorra no dia 23/05. Quem estiver interessado, mande um e-mail pra [email protected] com o nome completo, nome do provedor e cidade de origem.


Otima iniciativa JP,

Pena que sou de Minas.

Abraço

----------


## Acronimo

Gilvan pode me dar mais detalhes sobre o curso, quando é qunto tempo de duração, valores, pois estou em minas se for um dia da pra eu chegar ai pela manha e sair anoite
[email protected]
abraços

----------


## jodrix

> Gostaria de anunciar que estou organizando a vinda do Eng. Gilvan para a Bahia, mais especificamente em Feira de Santana.
> 
> O objetivo é que o curso ocorra no dia 23/05. Quem estiver interessado, mande um e-mail pra [email protected] com o nome completo, nome do provedor e cidade de origem.


amigo jpjust, parabens pela iniciativa, tenho certeza absoluta do sucesso que vai ser, ja fiz o curso aqui em POA e recomendo, o Gilvan é inteligente e tem muito a nos ensinar, aqui no forum ele é polémico, mas depois do curso, vc vai entende-lo melhor.....

Abraços.

Jodrix

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Meu avô era pedreiro, e ele sempre dizia que bastavam três ferramentas. A pá, o martelo e a régua. O resto era só para ajudar. Com essas três ferramentas ele construiria uma cidade. Meu pai ouvia isso enquanto meu avo sorvia um chimarrão O tempo corria lento na ampulheta enquanto a terra girava ligeira.
Meu pai foi bancário e ele sempre dizia que bastavam três ferramentas. A caneta, a máquina de escrever e a máquina de somar . Com estas três ferramentas, dava para dirigir um banco. Eu ouvia isso em casa, enquanto meu pai sorvia um chimarrão.
O tempo continuava lento na ampulheta e a terra girando ligeira.
Quando cresci, comecei a trabalhar sozinho numa oficina de eletrônica. Logo descobri que tudo dependia das antenas e que elas existiriam para sempre, então, comecei a estudar e instalar antenas.
Três ferramentas eram essenciais para o meu trabalho, Um medidor de sinal para saber qual a quantidade de sinal eu estava recebendo ou transmitindo na antena. Um medidor de onda estacionaria para eu saber se o sinal que eu estava medindo, poderia ser aumentado sem trocar a antena. Um analisador de espectro para eu saber se não havia nenhum sinal concorrente no ar subtraindo do sinal principal de meu interesse. Claro o velho chimarrão para ajudar a pensar.
Certa feita estava eu no interior, trabalhando em acoplar uma antena com o diâmetro de três metros e sessenta centímetros com um rádio de cinqüenta wats de potência, numa torre de trinta metros de altura, quando um raio caiu na torre. Vocês sabem que com o tempo ruim não se sobe em torres, muito menos se instala antena. É morte certa. Mas sabem como é que é, a necessidade e o trabalho às vezes tem um relacionamento complicado. Quando eu subi na torre a noite vinha pela mão do planeta, mas a ampulheta ainda dizia que tinha tempo para apertar o último parafuso. Não sei como ela se esvaziou tão ligeira. Lembro que de repente a ampulheta e a terra numa profunda discordância confundiram por alguns instantes o dia e a noite. 
A queda terminou no chão. Levantei de vagar sem compreender como eu tinha caído lá de cima sem me pisar. Não havia caído um pingo de água do céu, tinha sido um raio sem chuva. Olhei para cima e não vi a antena, pior, não vi a torre. Fiquei em pé num pulo.
Eu estivera instalando uma antena repetidora de telefonia na rota de micro ondas da companhia telefônica que ficava num morro chamado Cerro Paloma, no município de Livramento RS. Este morro parece ter sido feito a mão. Apesar de ser muito alto, tem um chapadão plano no seu topo onde fica a guarita com os rádios dentro e a torre com as antenas em cima. Em volta do Cerro, serpenteia uma estrada de acesso.
Não conseguia entender o que havia acontecido. Teria o raio arrancado a torre do seu lugar? Mas onde teria ido parar? Caminhei até a beira das escarpas de onde se via todo o vale. Puxei um ar fundo para dentro do peito como se quisesse engolir a noite, então ouvi alguém falando do meu lado.
-De onde você veio? 
Era um homem, de batina preta e colarinho branco. Era magro e alto, possuía uma testa larga e um rosto liso quase sem barba, tinha um ar de pessoa inteligente. Fui muito cauteloso.

-Eu estava ali, e apontei para onde estivera a torre sumida, estava trabalhando quando caiu o raio. O Sr. viu alguma coisa estranha? O Sr. é um padre?
-Vi. E não sou padre, sou irmão marista da ordem de São Francisco.
-Viu a torre sumir? Viu o raio?
-Não sei do que tu estas falando o que eu vi de estranho foi o vento minuano soprando forte e caindo em cima de nós sem nenhum aviso. Tive que segurar a máquina de falar para não voar aqui de cima. A propósito meu nome Irmão Roberto e o seu? Dito isso me esticou a mão delicada com dedos finos.
Depois de nos apresentarmos, contei para o Irmão Roberto aquilo que havia me acontecido. Ele me olhou calmo por um longo tempo e começou a falar assim.
-O que o Sr. falou, para mim é um absurdo, antenas de micro ondas não existem, de onde o Sr. tirou essas idéias? Eu estou aqui em cima do morro testando a minha máquina de transportar a voz humana. Quero ver se consigo transportas algumas palavras á vinte quilômetros, estou num projeto para a marinha brasileira. Estou tentando fazer com que a minha vos seja recebida lá na cidade de Livramento que fica em linha reta exatamente á vinte quilômetros. Possuo três ferramentas poderosas para fazer isso. Um tanque bobina/capacitor, uma bateria e uma antena.
-São sempre só três respondi para ele. Mas não deixei que ele perguntasse mais nada, continuei falando. Posso ver seu equipamento?
Caminhamos até o acampamento onde estavam outros três irmãos igualmente vestidos.
-Irmão Moura quem é esta pessoa que lhe acompanha? Perguntou um deles enquanto enchia a cuia do chimarrão.
-Encontrei na beira da escarpa acho que estava delirando, disse ser um técnico de Telecom.. não sei o que.
Curioso, me aproximei de uma mesa, onde haviam muitos fios e equipamentos elétricos. O irmão tinha como fonte de energia um balde cheio de ácido de onde saiam dois fios, dentro do balde pude reconhecer discos de chumbo e de cobre, sobrepostos alternadamente e isolados entre si. O tanque era descomunal, a bobina era sustentada no ar com fios de cordão e ligava-se á duas placas metálicas paralelas entre si, estas placas quando uma girava, mudava a superfície de inteiração entre elas. Dois fios em paralelo iam até um dipolo de meia onda com mais ou menos dez metros de comprimento. O microfone era um pedaço de taquara cheio de pó de carvão de onde saia dois fios compridos que iam se ligar no tanque. 
-Funciona? Perguntei.
-Funciona, mas não é constante. Não consigo entender por que. Ora funciona, ora não.
-Experimentaram melhorar o acoplamento?
-E como o Irmão faria isso? Perguntou o religioso que estava sentado.
-Simples, cortando estes dois fios aqui que ligam a antena com o tanque para que fiquem do tamanho certo, assim haverá um melhor casamento. E para provar o que eu tinha dito, cortei dez centímetros dos fios. Ao cortar senti pelo tato que era um fio antigo enrolado com algodão. 
Era fácil perceber naquelas pessoas a admiração desenhada nos rostos e nas bocas entreabertas. Continuei a falar sobre impedância, onda refletida, soma 
vetorial e outras coisas. O Irmão Roberto ficou todo o tempo muito atento com as minhas palavras. Alguém chegou por traz e nos convidou.
-Vamos ceiar? 

...

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

...
Comemos todos sentados em volta de um fogão improvisado que foi feito da raiz de uma árvore tombada. O silencio era sepulcral, os irmãos comiam lenta e silenciosamente. Um deles comentou que naquele lugar caiam muitos raios, ninguém retrucou. No final, com os pratos lavados, o Irmão Roberto chegou-se a mim e disse;
-Meu filho, a novena para nos é uma hora sagrada. Depois da novena, não podemos falar até as matinas. Teremos que continuar nossa conversa amanhã depois de terminarmos de rezar as matinas.
Dito isso, me entregou um pelego de ovelha e um cobertor, me mostrou uma pedra dizendo.
-As pedras guardam dentro o calor do sol que pelas horas do dia a aqueceram, na noite é bom dormir junto á elas. O calor flui para nós carinhosamente.
Dormi sobre o pelego encostado na pedra quente e sonhei que o tempo escorrendo na ampulheta poderia ter o som do calor da pedra passando para mim e que o movimento da terra era como as ondas periódicas que levavam a voz do Irmão Roberto, e se repetem indefinidamente. Ampulheta, planeta, tempo ondas, tudo se relacionava, assim como as ferramentas do meu avô. Dormi profundamente.
-Acho que ele está bem, teve muita sorte não quebrou nenhum osso. 
Com essa frase acordei debaixo da torre. Eu estava sendo socorrido pela minha queda, tinha ficado uma noite inteira ali e de manhã quando resolveram me buscar haviam me encontrado desmaiado.
Passado os comentários gerais sobre a minha queda e a sorte de não ter me pisado, contei para eles o meu sonho. Todos riram e debocharam do nome do Irmão. Um amigo até ironizou, só faltava ser o Landell.
Quando estava caminhando em direção á caminhonete para descer o morro, uma coisa começou a me coçar na canela. Abaixei-me para averiguar e encontrei preso na bainha da calça um pedaço de fio antigo.
Estaria a ampulheta e a terra nas mãos de um artífice? Livramento teria conseguido ouvir sem variações a voz do Irmão Roberto depois das matinas?
Nunca vou ter essas respostas, mas a ampulheta a terra e o Irmão Roberto existirão para sempre. Três, sempre três.
Uma antena bem acoplada pode modificar o homem. O homem modificado modifica as antenas.

Gilvan.
 :Shakehands: 

*SABADO VAI CAIR RAIOS SOBRE O MEU LABORATÓRIO DE ANTENAS. VENHAM PARA O SÉTIMO CURSO DE ANTENAS E SEJAM A TERRA, EU SEREI O FIO CONDUTOR. A AMPULHETA É O CONHECIMENTO QUE O TEMPO ACUMULOU. TRES, SEMPRE TRES. CLARO, NÃO VAI FALTAR CHIMARRÃO*.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Belo conto! Parabéns! 
Digno dos grandes escritores.
Eu li do começo ao fim. Entretanto, antes eu não estava conseguindo ler este tópico. Aguçou a minha curiosidade..rsrs

----------


## bjaraujo

Ótimo texto.
O capacitor a bobina e a resistência. Sempre três.

----------


## bjaraujo

Acoplamento: Sintonia, Ritmo, Tom, Afinação, Sincronia, Alinhamento são sinônimos num dado contexto. Acoplar é tornar o meio fluido e produtivo.
Ocasionalmente eu estou em oposição de fase com meu ambiente de trabalho; dou uma volta e estou em sintonia.

Mestre, Gilvan. Existem três ferramentas/elementos para distribuir wireless em 2,4Ghz num terreno acidentado?

----------


## JHONNE

> Acoplamento: Sintonia, Ritmo, Tom, Afinação, Sincronia, Alinhamento são sinônimos num dado contexto. Acoplar é tornar o meio fluido e produtivo.
> Ocasionalmente eu estou em oposição de fase com meu ambiente de trabalho; dou uma volta e estou em sintonia.
> 
> Mestre, Gilvan. Existem três ferramentas/elementos para distribuir wireless em 2,4Ghz num terreno acidentado?


 
Ainda, faço esse curso, só coincidir com minhas férias!

O marketing, o mercado e a demanda! Três, sempre três!

----------


## 1929

rádio, comprimento do cabo, antena. 
Um stub é feito basicamente de 3 pedaços de cabo coaxial. ( ou dois se não quiser cortá-lo, mas serão 3 secções)
Novamente 3

----------


## AndrioPJ

Me pergunto
de onde ele tira esses contos...
alem de um " bom instalador de antenas", es ainda um bom escritor.. uehsuesh

ainda faco esse curso [2]
o problema eh q nao possuo ferias, nao possuo liberadade..rs..rs...rs
so posso fazer cursos que aqui na cidade sejam apresentados!

----------


## 1929

> Me pergunto
> de onde ele tira esses contos...
> alem de um " bom instalador de antenas", es ainda um bom escritor.. uehsuesh
> 
> ainda faco esse curso [2]
> o problema eh q nao possuo ferias, nao possuo liberadade..rs..rs...rs
> so posso fazer cursos que aqui na cidade sejam apresentados!


Te digo por experiencia. Depois de certa idade, já não se dorme tanto. Por isso, levantando mais cedo, e saboreando um chimarrão bem amargo, muitas coisas vem à mente da gente, antes de enfrentar o corre corre do dia.
Acho até que o chimarrão é que dá a inspiração. Deve ter alguns alcaloide que nos afetem favoravelmente.
E como acho que ele é originário da fronteira, já que ele citou Santana do Livramento, o pessoal desta região é um "pajador" por natureza. 
A região fronteira e missões do RS são celeiros de grandes poetas e prosadores que se dedicam a cantar a tradição local.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

*Cântico Negro Do Instalador (paródia)*
*1*
Instale a antena assim dizem-me alguns
Estendendo-me os braços, e seguros 
De que seria bom que eu os ouvisse 
Quando me dizem: "Instale assim
*2*
Eu olho-os com olhos lassos, 
(Há, nos olhos meus, ironias e cansaços) 
E cruzo os braços, 
E nunca instalo assim. 
*3*
A minha glória é esta: 
Criar desumanidade! 
Não acompanhar ninguém.
4
Se ao que busco saber e nenhum de vós responde 
Por que me repetis: " instale assim? 
*5*
Prefiro escorregar nos becos lamacentos, 
Redemoinhar aos ventos, 
Como farrapos, arrastar os pés sangrentos, 
A instalar assim. 
*7*
Se vim ao mundo, foi 
Só para desflorar florestas virgens, 
E desenhar meus próprios pés na areia inexplorada! 
O mais que faço não vale nada. 
*8*
Como, pois sereis vós 
Que me dareis impulsos, ferramentas e coragem 
Para eu instalar do jeito que vocês querem?... 
*9*
Corre, nas vossas veias, sangue velho dos avós, 
E vós amais o que é fácil! 
Eu amo o Longe e a Miragem, 
Amo os abismos, as torrentes, os desertos... 
*10*
Ide! Tendes estradas, 
Tendes jardins, tendes canteiros, 
Tendes pátria, tendes tetos, 
E tendes regras, e tratados, e filósofos, e sábios... 
*11*
Eu tenho a minha Loucura ! 
*12*
Levanto-a, como um facho, a arder na noite escura, 
E sinto espuma, e sangue, e cânticos nos lábios... 
Deus e o Diabo é que guiam, mais ninguém. 
*13*
Ah, que ninguém me dê piedosas intenções! 
Ninguém me peça definições! 
Ninguém me diga: "instale assim"! 
*14*
A minha vida é um vendaval que se soltou. 
É uma onda que se alevantou. 
É um átomo a mais que se animou...
*15*
Não sei por onde vou, 
Não sei para onde vou 
- Sei que não vou instalar errado.

_Desculpem o jeito delicado de instalar as minhas antenas, se vocês quiserem instalar assim venham aqui no MELHOR curso de instalação de antenas do Brasil._ 
_Um abraço á todos_
Gilvan
 :Shakehands:

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

*Sábado passado houve o 7º Curso de Instalação de Antenas para Redes Wireless. Obrigado para todos os que participaram. Já apresentei o curso para mais de 100 participantes, começo a formar o perfil de vocês. Em minha opinião vocês são assim:*
1) * Cor caucasiana*
2) *Idade jovem*
3) *São todos do sexo masculino.*
4) *Adoram as coisas exatas.*
5) * São todos desconfiados. Pagam para ver.*
6) * Se fossem militares, seriam todos majores.*
7) * Se fossem padres, iriam todos para o inferno.*
8) * Se fossem artistas seriam todos músicos.*
9) * Se fossem boxeadores, não dariam soco*
10) * Se fossem raposas, deixariam o focinho no moinho.*
11) * Se fossem astronautas, colonizariam a lua.*
12) * Se fossem um peixe, seriam um tubarão*
13) * Se fossem uma ave, seriam arara.*
14) * Se fossem outro mamífero, seriam um chipanzé*
15) * Se não fossem brasileiros, seriam marcianos,*
16) * Todos têm medo da adversidade.*
17) * Nenhum tem medo de errar*
18) * Muito poucos são filiados a uma associação.*
19) * No ano 33, todos ajudaram a carregar a cruz.*
20) * Durante o obscurantismo, foram mestres de obra.*
21) * Na idade média foram cruzados.*
22) * Na idade moderna ajudaram a derrubar a Bastilha.*
23) * Na idade contemporânea são donos e técnicos de provedores.*
24) * Não sabem nada de P O L U I Ç Ã O.*

*Se um dia o meu Post sobre Poluição for destravado, vou horrorizar vocês. 
 Gilvan
*

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

E no futuro teremos uma fábrica de antenas... ^^

----------


## 1929

> *Se um dia o meu Post sobre Poluição for destravado, vou horrorizar vocês. 
>  Gilvan
> *


Aquele, com certeza não será aberto. Até pelo tempo que faz.

Mas você pode abrir outro com o mesmo assunto.

----------


## j34nsch

Acabei de ler tudo que estava aki, minha cabeça DOI, rsrsr, vou ver se consigo fazer uma "fotossíntese" de tudo que esta aki, depois eu volto. 

t+

----------


## mgn5005

Bom dia a todos

Li o post por completo (ufa), mais uma vez cheguei a conclusão: "Quanto mais eu leio, tenho ainda mais a certeza que nao sei de nada".

Excelente post, aguçou muito minha curiosidade.


Abraços


Marcelo

----------


## interhome

Gilvan,

Realmente os seus quase 62 lhe deram muito conhecimento e foram capazes de me fazer parar e ler cada escrita. Gostaria muito de assistir uma palestra sua, sei que será bastante produtiva e não faltarão oportunidades. 


Att. André Andrade.

----------


## socrates10

> Sérgio, *o negócio é ir lá fazer o curso e já entrar na sala com uns 5 radinhos (desses com firmware de 400mw, ruído puro) ligar na tomada sentar na cadeira e falar: Professor pode começar o curso!.*



kkkkkkkkkk
Desculpe, tive que rir mesmo...

----------

